# Last Post Wins....



## trillions of atoms (Feb 29, 2008)

Yah you heard me, last poster after 1 month solid w/o another post wins a* GIANT STINKY PILE OF absolutely nothing ].... get to posting!



looks like Im the winner today!!!*


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey TOA - On who's time zone?  

And someone?  No one in their right mind should give you their addy here either.  No matter how good you may seem.

Nuttin personal dude.  I think that may be againt this forum's policy anyways.

PB


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 29, 2008)

ok, im still winning... anyone else?


t.... anyone want to win? screw it...winning is winning what if i said the winner Is the winner and he has to do nothing.if u want. lastpost wins the contest with no prize.....the prize is the last concern, winning is the main concern. 

  the main concern now is the last post winning. any takers? 


I WIN! PB IS THE LOOSER AS LONG A SI HAVE THE LAST POST!!!


THE IDEA IS TO KEEP THE THREAD GOING.....


----------



## Mutt (Feb 29, 2008)

No seed offerings please...but will let contest go just for fun. Party till ya drop thing huh...have fun with that. One too many of those for me. Could still hang with the best of em if i try tho LOL
BTW I'm in the lead now


----------



## umbra (Feb 29, 2008)

only 10:32 here


----------



## Melissa (Feb 29, 2008)

3.35am here


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 29, 2008)

ok , thanks mutt....but im in the lead-






WINNER HERE! NO TIME ZONE NEEDED!




HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA, ANYONE ELSE? IM THE WINNER!


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 29, 2008)

what lol it is 8:39pm here lol


----------



## headband (Feb 29, 2008)

last post meaning, you have to be the very last post to win, OR im winning now with this post ahhahahahh?  This will go forever if its last post wins, the winner will always be changing.


----------



## thc is good for me (Feb 29, 2008)

Nobody post anything. move along theres nothing to see here.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 29, 2008)

it wont go forever if you post last!




...winner is thc until another post!


----------



## Melissa (Feb 29, 2008)

Hmmm just figuring that out  :yeahthat::rofl: oh nevermind me im to stoned to think lol:tokie:


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 29, 2008)

Reminds me of and older T.V. shows theme song; THis is the thread that never ends, It jsut goes on and on my friends TOA started and noone will finsh it :rofl: now get the email about the post and write another :rofl:


----------



## headband (Feb 29, 2008)

blank


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 29, 2008)

lol 9:14 pm


----------



## headband (Feb 29, 2008)

post


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 29, 2008)

Thats a good sport..  

I'm the winner now.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 1, 2008)

anyone else?



PB is the winner so far!!!!!!


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 1, 2008)

Post


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 1, 2008)

lol


----------



## headband (Mar 1, 2008)

hi as heck right now, and on a winning streak


----------



## AlienBait (Mar 1, 2008)

:hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: 

:holysheep: 
​


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 1, 2008)

First winner of the new month.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 1, 2008)

:confused2:


----------



## godtea (Mar 1, 2008)

And they say that pot causes brain damage


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Mar 1, 2008)

Why was OP banned?


----------



## berserker (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks like I am the new sheriff in town.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm not playing...


----------



## berserker (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats ok its starting to get dark and I am gonna take my ball home.


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 1, 2008)

Yo


----------



## dmack (Mar 1, 2008)

Step aside fellas.:woohoo::yay::banana::ciao:


----------



## berserker (Mar 1, 2008)

I was walking in my back yard and stepped into a big pile of WINNER


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 1, 2008)

lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 1, 2008)

B cracks me up.


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 1, 2008)

its funny ive only posted 2 times but its fun to look in and see the campers in the wings LOL and in the words of Brad Pitt in the Mexican," I WIN!!"


----------



## Melissa (Mar 1, 2008)

your not winning any more ! i am lol :tokie:


----------



## dmack (Mar 1, 2008)

Keep away from my winning spot or ill send him:rofl:


----------



## Melissa (Mar 1, 2008)

hahaha sorry but he dont scare me !:tokie:

*im winning *


----------



## CDXX (Mar 1, 2008)

What timezone?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 1, 2008)

mine


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 2, 2008)

lol


----------



## Il Stugots (Mar 2, 2008)

i just took it, n ima keep it lolol


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 2, 2008)

The jury forman stood up and siad I WIN!! its his fault.


----------



## berserker (Mar 2, 2008)

I was driving down the street got pulled over.I was nervous as I watched the cop walk up to my drives door,hoping my truck dont smell like weed.He motioned me to roll the window down and asked."Do you know what I pulled you over for"?I said "no".He looked at me and said "this is your lucky day.You are winning"


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 2, 2008)

lol not no more lol


----------



## berserker (Mar 2, 2008)

He stoped me again to give me the winning ticket.


----------



## dmack (Mar 2, 2008)

But you dropped it and i came flying by and snatched them up. Cant catch me now berserker:bolt::banana:


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 2, 2008)

huh funny thing i went into the store to get a lotto ticket the guy handed me one that said your the MP last post WINNER :dancing: :banana:


----------



## annscrib (Mar 2, 2008)

:hubba:  :hubba:  me winning now


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 2, 2008)

lol man this can go on forever


----------



## The New Girl (Mar 3, 2008)

What do I win?


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 3, 2008)

nothing i dont think lol its just for fun lol


----------



## The New Girl (Mar 3, 2008)

OK, thanks


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 3, 2008)

But the trick is to post last :giggle: and once again im the WINNER :dancing: Im the winner see my prize your a loser who sits and cries :rofl:


----------



## berserker (Mar 3, 2008)

The New Girl said:
			
		

> What do I win?


You win a night with me .If you anything like your Avatar....:hubba:


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 3, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> :giggle: WINNER :dancing: :rofl:


 
:yeahthat:


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 3, 2008)

lol


----------



## berserker (Mar 3, 2008)

I just got my make up done for the win:holysheep:


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 3, 2008)

i got a whole bag of  WINNER right here


----------



## berserker (Mar 3, 2008)

Forget about it.Its right here


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 4, 2008)

berserker said:
			
		

> I just got my make up done for the win:holysheep:


 
B, have you had some work done?


----------



## annscrib (Mar 4, 2008)

ok me and the piggies win 

watch out if you go  to post on this thread 

piggies just might bite


----------



## berserker (Mar 4, 2008)

I am gonna steal this win

 Purrrrfect


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 4, 2008)

:holysheep:  this is a funny thread....but i WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## headband (Mar 4, 2008)

where is everyone, im winning!:hubba:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 4, 2008)

U WAITED TILL I POSTED  


BUT i win!!!


----------



## berserker (Mar 4, 2008)

can a winner 

 give you a ride to loserville


----------



## Melissa (Mar 4, 2008)

i looked into my crystal ball and it told me DONT WORRY LET THEM POST YOU WININ THE  END !


View attachment 50612


----------



## dmack (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey MP scoot to the left cause im winning this one.


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 4, 2008)

i think am winning this one lol


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 4, 2008)

not yet.... :holysheep: :holysheep: :holysheep:


----------



## berserker (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey everyone,the contest is over.It states right here 

That I am the winner.It comes with a certificate of authenticity.Keep it GREEN


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 4, 2008)

I know that they usually give these out to the losers in bowling so im handing one out for you guys here too cause im the  WINNER


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 4, 2008)

i havent lost yet am still in first lol


----------



## berserker (Mar 4, 2008)

Never underestimate the power of the handicapped


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 4, 2008)

ahahahhahahahahhahahahahhaa.........


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 4, 2008)

You guys are a trip.


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 4, 2008)

and the winner is me lol


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 5, 2008)

not yet


----------



## dululsch (Mar 5, 2008)

all useles threads must di.......CHERISH!!!


----------



## dululsch (Mar 5, 2008)

Alll useless threads must di....CHerish


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 5, 2008)

lol still winning


----------



## Melissa (Mar 5, 2008)

ive just strolled into the lead again read it and weep mp


i win!


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 5, 2008)

whoever hits the "Post Reply" to this post is GAY


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 5, 2008)

:rofl: Well you know i was a center back in my foot ball days. there is just something about having a big strong guy behind me telling me that im the  WINNER


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 5, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> :rofl: Well you know i was a center back in my foot ball days. there is just something about having a big strong guy behind me telling me that im the WINNER


 
 :bolt:


----------



## Melissa (Mar 5, 2008)

looks like runbyhemp bolted ,,,:rofl: so 

   im the              WINNER  yet again !


----------



## berserker (Mar 5, 2008)

I was playing the slots this morning.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hit 3 cherries.The machine said I was the winner.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 5, 2008)

Y'all are all LOSERS!


----------



## berserker (Mar 5, 2008)

Looks like I am the horse out in front of this pac


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 5, 2008)

hahahahah u wish.


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 5, 2008)

Dont look now but here comes the   WINNER


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 5, 2008)

Girl power!


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 5, 2008)

Mine


----------



## berserker (Mar 5, 2008)

was


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 5, 2008)

ya snooze ya lose.


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 5, 2008)

This thread is officially CLOSED!


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 5, 2008)

:stuff-1125699181_i_ :holysheep: :doh: Looks like ive won the game  is everyone ready for a rematch :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 5, 2008)

Woohoo!!!  I always knew I was a winner.


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 5, 2008)

:rofl: IM back


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 5, 2008)

loser  lol


----------



## dmack (Mar 5, 2008)

Definatly the Winner here!


----------



## berserker (Mar 5, 2008)

Isnt winning beautiful children.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 5, 2008)

I am a beautiful winner.


----------



## berserker (Mar 5, 2008)

Looks like you are runner up on that beauty.I am the beautiful winner


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 5, 2008)

i, win.


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 5, 2008)

lol not yet i am still in first


----------



## berserker (Mar 5, 2008)

I pitty the fool that takes away this win suka!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 5, 2008)

so u think........


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey!!, Look I just picked a winner !!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2008)

Too funny.


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 6, 2008)

lol funny pic Dubbaman but am still in the led no one is going to take it from me lol


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 6, 2008)

my momma always said i was number 1


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 6, 2008)

As destiny has fortold....should anyone post a reply to this thread....they will be forever cursed with fluffy, crumbly, dirty diaper smelling bud.

ye have been forwarned..........


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 6, 2008)

lol still in the winning this thing rofl


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 6, 2008)

Mine


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 6, 2008)

lol not yet its still mine


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry i was out and about and forgot got to tell everyone that i had to make number 1


----------



## berserker (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey I do See a winner in there


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 6, 2008)

That's smokinmom in the pic above !


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2008)

anyone who posts after me is a big ol LOSER!!!  

LOL RBH.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm a loser baby !


----------



## berserker (Mar 6, 2008)

I got the award for being the winner.You can all go home now.


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 7, 2008)

this one time at band camp..........


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 7, 2008)

*I had a flute :rofl: *


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 7, 2008)

hey am in the led lol no one take this from me lol j/k


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 7, 2008)

Last Post


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 7, 2008)

lol not for long


----------



## Melissa (Mar 7, 2008)

the baby says stay of this thread!

*melissa is the winner*


----------



## billy_fyshe (Mar 7, 2008)

hey melissa
i think ur infant may be satan

I WIN


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 7, 2008)

Lance Armstrong told me so long as i eat my Weedies  and train hard ill be the WINNER


----------



## berserker (Mar 7, 2008)

I guess I got to bare my arse to win this game.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 7, 2008)

View attachment 50954


Next one to reply gets the sheep set on 'em


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh man B that thing is so white it blinded me   Warning *DO NOT* stare directly at the arse. Oh and I WIN


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey Dubbaman, you can be expecting that visit from the sheep !


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 7, 2008)

That may be ill ad vised i have a cliff out back and well sheep are kinda cute and fuzzy ever stood behind one and tried to push it off a hillside  :rofl: J/K

Mmmmm Bestiality


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 7, 2008)

What were you doing behind the sheep in the first place ? :ccc: 

View attachment 50957


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 7, 2008)

BBBBaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh!!!! :hubba: shes a looker


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 7, 2008)

lol still in first


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 7, 2008)

Mine



smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 7, 2008)

i win


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 7, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> i win


 
 sure did the first losing spot


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 7, 2008)

im pretty sure thats your title


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 8, 2008)

lol no am winning


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 8, 2008)

:batman:


----------



## berserker (Mar 8, 2008)

Love, exciting and new,
Come aboard. 
We're expecting you.
Love, life's sweetest reward.
Let it flow, 
it floats back to you.

The Love Boat 
soon will be making another run.
The Love Boat promises something for everyone.
Set a course for adventure,
Your mind on a new romance.

Love won't hurt anymore
It's an open smile on a friendly shore.

It's Looooove!
Welcome aboard - It's Looooove!


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 8, 2008)

OMG ha ha ha b.  

You're such a loser.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 8, 2008)

This thread is driving me to drink ... fridge here we come :woohoo:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 8, 2008)

The more I drink the better lookin you get there RBH.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 8, 2008)

mmmm grandmaw's  winner soup!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 8, 2008)

Keep drinking, keep drinking :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 8, 2008)

*hiccup!*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 8, 2008)

im the winner, i need a beer too!


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 8, 2008)

LOSERS!


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 8, 2008)

had to get some help here too many brews to go through.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 8, 2008)

losers!


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 8, 2008)

yup and they are right behind me.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 8, 2008)

me me me


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 8, 2008)

noooooooooooooooo me lol


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 8, 2008)

now I'm thirsty.......:cry:


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 8, 2008)

Mine


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 9, 2008)

no its mine stop taking it from me lol


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 9, 2008)

I know noth-zing


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2008)

:hubba:


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 9, 2008)

:woohoo:


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 9, 2008)

lol


----------



## dmack (Mar 9, 2008)

:dancing::headbang2::clap::banana::chuck::ciao: :fly::yay::argue:


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 10, 2008)

rofl


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 10, 2008)

Sweet, sweet victory!


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 10, 2008)

not for long lol


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 10, 2008)

Mine

355463GlNK_w.jpg
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 10, 2008)

Six minutes is ok in my book.

Hoping for 10.....


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 10, 2008)

lol


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 10, 2008)

i give up.................


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 10, 2008)

lol hey dont give up


----------



## berserker (Mar 10, 2008)

It smells like weed around here.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 10, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^


Sorry....I farted.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 10, 2008)

:hubba:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 10, 2008)

rock n' roll


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 10, 2008)

:bong2:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 11, 2008)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







































































i win!



hahahahhahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 11, 2008)

lol not for long toa lol


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 11, 2008)

what r u doin?


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 11, 2008)

posting last


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 11, 2008)

am not doing anything toa just trying to win this thing lol


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 11, 2008)

Good Nite MarP. 

See you in a few hours.


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 11, 2008)

lol


----------



## Wise Man (Mar 11, 2008)

Geez Sport your realy keen to win this thing huh


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 11, 2008)

lol yup for sure lol


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 11, 2008)

I win and im setting my guard Cardnial on the job shes here to protect my claim as winner and for those who will think of posting after me be afraid of her wrath for i shall set her loose if you take my winnings


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 11, 2008)

Sneaking in the back door..............."OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHH"


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 11, 2008)

Ha infidel  Cardie get him oh and i win


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 11, 2008)

Damn birds and their rock n' roll music


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 11, 2008)

Watch out she does have a friend that wil back her up once we can get him to stop eating.


----------



## godtea (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't know what's more annoying about this post , the fact that it exists ,or that your drawing me into it.
 Do I have to write to participate or can I just do this.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 11, 2008)

Dont make the bird angry


----------



## billy_fyshe (Mar 11, 2008)

do i win yet?


----------



## berserker (Mar 11, 2008)

The game is finished and I got the picture to prove it.See thats me coming across that finish line in FIRST sukas


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 11, 2008)

Now you went and made him angry LOL


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 11, 2008)

Mine


and this is for your bird, and your squirrel that he rode in on, LOL
canaryfox.jpgsquirrelcat.jpg
Just for laughs, not wanting to pee in your cherrios.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 11, 2008)

lol that is so funny KingKahuuna but its mine spot now lol


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 11, 2008)

Uh Oh King has released the Hybrids on me time for my secret wepon  see if you can find her.


----------



## BullyBong (Mar 11, 2008)

I can't see


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 12, 2008)

lol were is it at


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2008)

bow down to your winner!


----------



## berserker (Mar 12, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> bow down to your winner!


Bow down to my WHAT...:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2008)

knocking ya back down to size there b


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 12, 2008)

I will see your birds, squirrels, and hybrids and raise you a dwarf super hero in spandex. Be careful, he bites.


----------



## godtea (Mar 12, 2008)

df


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 12, 2008)

I win,! and won a new trampoline!!! so id like to thank all who participated in this thread, you all were great. THe compition was sooooo tence that id like to invite you all over for a brew and a few bongs and then we can all take turns on the new tramp. :rofl:



			
				BullyBong said:
			
		

> I can't see





			
				sportcardiva said:
			
		

> lol were is it at



Its on the left side of the tree, in the (ahem) crotch.


----------



## berserker (Mar 12, 2008)

:hitchair:


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 12, 2008)

:argue:


----------



## berserker (Mar 12, 2008)

http://www.gizmoz.com/video/1200_fart
Can ^^^you^^^smell^^^the^^^win^^^

Have your speakers on...lol


----------



## MiracleDro (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes as a matter of fact I can smell it 
I shall call it Juicy AK


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 12, 2008)

I know a peep show will distract you all from posting in this thread, while i steal the win.









Happy Easter


----------



## POTDOC (Mar 12, 2008)

its me its me i win!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 12, 2008)

Not yet you didnt.


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 13, 2008)

lol


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 13, 2008)

oops wrong thread i thought that this was the winners spot LOL


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 13, 2008)

Mine




I will turn this guy loose into that tree, then it will be what it be
125981PUwt_w.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## POTDOC (Mar 13, 2008)

thread closed


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 13, 2008)

Or is it....................


----------



## berserker (Mar 13, 2008)

THREAD CLOSED ZIPPER HEAD


----------



## Cole (Mar 13, 2008)

Its 4:20 over here:48:


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 13, 2008)

lol my spot i win let me win already lol


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 14, 2008)

Mine



This is to take out the horse, not that I don't like horses or anything, and it's not personal, but one does need to take out the competition ya know ?   LOL
372718EJLI_w.jpg
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Melissa (Mar 14, 2008)

when are u all going to give up posting and let the real


WINNER



WIN! eace:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 14, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> when are u all going to give up posting and let the real
> 
> 
> WINNER
> ...



Now


----------



## POTDOC (Mar 14, 2008)

please quit posting in my thread game over ha ha i win


----------



## billy_fyshe (Mar 14, 2008)

who said what?


----------



## dmack (Mar 14, 2008)

I did. Everyone I WIN!


----------



## smokybear (Mar 14, 2008)

:goodposting:  but :bump:  im the champ. :hitchair: :hitchair:  so get back and recognize! :angrywife:


----------



## berserker (Mar 14, 2008)

Is there a bathroom in this joint?


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 14, 2008)

The cutest lil redheaded winner you ever saw!


----------



## berserker (Mar 14, 2008)

excuse me.I just farted.


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 14, 2008)

Mine


Got to take out the girl
161501pUWT_w.jpg

nothing personal Melissa, but this one's for you babycakes, are you scared of the dark ?  

LOL
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## smokybear (Mar 14, 2008)

It's mine and berserker...that stinks...like bud...mm:holysheep:


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 14, 2008)

Mine


Now I gotta take out the bear, phewww busy day, LOL
elachimp.jpg
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## smokybear (Mar 14, 2008)

Mine again.


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm just a little pecker  But im also the big  WINNER


----------



## ktownlegend (Mar 14, 2008)

ha probly not how long is this gonna go for btw


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 14, 2008)

till there is a winner of T.O.A decides to close the thread after he posts last


----------



## POTDOC (Mar 14, 2008)

only 243 postes allowed i win sup sup


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 16, 2008)

Not for long Jack!!!


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 16, 2008)

lol mine spot


----------



## berserker (Mar 20, 2008)

slide right in...slowly


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 21, 2008)

lol not for long


----------



## Fretless (Mar 21, 2008)

I am the Alpha and the Omega!


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 21, 2008)

you ruined my sneak attach B!  i even had it on the calendar....(sigh)


----------



## berserker (Mar 21, 2008)

Sorry AGU


----------



## HempMan (Mar 21, 2008)

:bump:


:woohoo::fly::woohoo:


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 21, 2008)

Smoke Weed Everyday


----------



## smokybear (Mar 21, 2008)

Mine once again my friends....Take care.


----------



## berserker (Mar 21, 2008)

Have you seen my Dog?


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am the champion!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 22, 2008)

< wiener


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 22, 2008)

bratworst


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 23, 2008)

lol my spot


----------



## headband (Mar 23, 2008)

_*not *_any more!!!!post 420 should win...


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 23, 2008)

ya it is lol


----------



## headband (Mar 23, 2008)

hey i was on top... if you set settings to, new post first!!!! yaadadaa


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 23, 2008)

Ladies 1st


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Mar 23, 2008)

:bong1:  *anyone???*


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 23, 2008)

Sure!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 23, 2008)

I WIN!!!! Don't try and spoil it for mr either SM.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey bbp....see me now?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 23, 2008)

Ahhhh....it's hopeless with women. You always win.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 23, 2008)

Got that straight!!!    Smart man.

LOLOL


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Mar 23, 2008)

This is a trick.. no one will ever win if people are greedy and want to win.. so with that said let me win XD


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 24, 2008)

Ha ha ha!


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 24, 2008)

lol me win


----------



## smokybear (Mar 24, 2008)

Once again mine!


----------



## billy_fyshe (Mar 24, 2008)

is this still goin?

oops thats me in the lead


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm in the lead again...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 24, 2008)

lol not for long


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

am i wining


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

am i still wining


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

dang i gotta wait 30 seconds between posts


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

I want to play arcade games but it says i gotta have to posts per day


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

sorry if this is anoying but i really want to play games


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

Im wining


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

still wining


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

guess whos wining


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

dang im only up to 1.53 posts per day but at least im wining


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

im running out of things to say


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

post


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

99th post


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

happy 100th post


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

yea 1.62 posts per day


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

I am deadicated to play pool in the arcade


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

Im gonna be sad if i do all this work and i still cant play in the arcade when im up to 2 posts per day


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

Last post im wining


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

agian im very sorry for all the post i just wanna play games


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

anyone want to thank me for all my sweet posts


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

I  did not inhale


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

i dont think this contest will ever be over


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

so ive been posting every 30 seconds for like 15 minutes FUNFUN


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

1.77 posts per day about 10 more and im done


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

post


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

lol i have the whole 15th page of posts


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

im wining


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

Im wining agian


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

still wining


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 24, 2008)

noope!


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

post post post


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

the hills is the dumbest show ive ever seen


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

im wining im wining im wining


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

how much can i type in 30 seconds lets see i will just keep typing but i am going to have to guess when its been 30 secs ok this is about 30 secs oh yea im wining


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

1.93 yea yea almost done


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

post


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

one more


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

1.98 post per day sorry for all the posts MODS please dont get mad


----------



## annscrib (Mar 24, 2008)

its me now :giggle:


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 24, 2008)

lol me


----------



## POTDOC (Mar 25, 2008)

game over i win ha ha ill take the cash


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 25, 2008)

omg trillions of atoms thanks for all the THANKS


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 25, 2008)

Mine



There is one in every crowd, THC is Blue ?
356539OtVS_w.jpg
smoke in peace
Kingkahuuna


----------



## harvester (Mar 25, 2008)

i will win i will


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 25, 2008)

noope i do!


----------



## harvester (Mar 25, 2008)

iam allways watching i will win the nothing


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 25, 2008)

lol no i win the nothing lol


----------



## harvester (Mar 25, 2008)

the nothing shall be mine


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 25, 2008)

lol not for long i want the nothing rafl


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 25, 2008)

to bad you dont win a horse i wold like that lol


----------



## harvester (Mar 25, 2008)

hand over the nothing


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 25, 2008)

Is this where we are supposed to meet for the MJ convention?  :stoned:


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 25, 2008)

me i win lol


----------



## harvester (Mar 25, 2008)

sportcardiva said:
			
		

> me i win lol


 not so fast the prize of absolutly nothing is mine


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 26, 2008)

Nada Mine,




355843UAcy_w.jpg
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## harvester (Mar 26, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Nada Mine,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     no i win the nothing


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 26, 2008)

no its mine nothing lol





			
				harvester said:
			
		

> not so fast the prize of absolutly nothing is mine


----------



## harvester (Mar 26, 2008)

was yours it my nothing now


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 26, 2008)

surrounded by losers


----------



## harvester (Mar 26, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> surrounded by losers


 what a lovely thing to say now theres moderating at its best


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 27, 2008)

this thread should be closed! the outrage!


----------



## harvester (Mar 27, 2008)

did i win


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 27, 2008)

no i did lol


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 27, 2008)

> this thread should be closed! the outrage!



Agreed ... it's about as useful as a third testicle !


----------



## harvester (Mar 27, 2008)

i win


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 27, 2008)

no i told you....me!


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 27, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> no i told you....me!


 
Think again my friend


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 27, 2008)

Come on everyone !!!!

I won by a Thread !!!!!  I sorry u ALLL Tripped over that blonde with all that skin showing..!!  I didn't Look!!


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 27, 2008)

no meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee win give up people i am going to win lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 27, 2008)

Losah!!!


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 27, 2008)

*NO,  I'm  Spartacus,


Mine


*356968inPM_w.jpg
*smoke in peace
KingKahuuna
*


----------



## Jhonny (Mar 27, 2008)

i'm so going to win...


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 27, 2008)

no i am so going to win this lol


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 27, 2008)

> Agreed ... it's about as useful as a third testicle !



Hmmmmmm.....a third testicle.......


do they still pay sperm donors?  how do organ transplants work?  somethin tells me a lot of these are going to waste....


----------



## harvester (Mar 27, 2008)

still mine


----------



## Jhonny (Mar 27, 2008)

beat yas all


----------



## trappedsmoker (Mar 27, 2008)

post


----------



## smokybear (Mar 27, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## harvester (Mar 27, 2008)

still mine


----------



## Jhonny (Mar 27, 2008)

nope,mine...


----------



## annscrib (Mar 27, 2008)

me now!!


----------



## Jhonny (Mar 27, 2008)

me again


----------



## annscrib (Mar 27, 2008)

nope me again!!!


----------



## harvester (Mar 27, 2008)

still kicking


----------



## Jhonny (Mar 27, 2008)

Meeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 27, 2008)

no its mine lol


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 27, 2008)

Mine Mine Mine! 

I Want It Noooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwww!
I Want A Feast!
I Want A Bean Feast!


----------



## harvester (Mar 28, 2008)

mine again


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 28, 2008)

no meeeeeeeeeeeeeee lol


----------



## Jhonny (Mar 28, 2008)

you can never beat me


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 28, 2008)

o ya lol


----------



## annscrib (Mar 28, 2008)

my turn my turn,,,,,,,, yayyyy im winning


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 29, 2008)

*mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 29, 2008)

This thread is closed....I am the winner.

  Hahahahaha.

LOL.


----------



## peruvian skunk (Mar 29, 2008)

trippy stuff you got there mom. wish i was younger and had some fungus. how do i change the stuff one the side? oh yeah im the last one i and the boston red sox are winners


----------



## harvester (Mar 29, 2008)

im winning yes indeed im winning


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 29, 2008)

Ha!  losers!


----------



## harvester (Mar 29, 2008)

dedicated to winning


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 29, 2008)

lol not yet


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 29, 2008)

You guys can just run along home now.  Scram!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 29, 2008)

LOL i love u guys


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 29, 2008)

lol mom


----------



## POTDOC (Mar 31, 2008)

you can send my check in the mail ill be home


----------



## ktownlegend (Apr 1, 2008)

:huh: wow, this is still going on, its like .........:huh: :bong1::stoned:


----------



## harvester (Apr 1, 2008)

still going and going and going


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 1, 2008)

lol yup and going


----------



## POTDOC (Apr 1, 2008)

well its over now batterys dead i win


----------



## jasosebee (Apr 3, 2008)

i must of had a charger lol


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 4, 2008)

Man i never thought this thread would go so long 

IM WINING 

Penutbutter jelly time penutbutter jelly time penutbutter jelly penutbutter jelly penutbutter jelly with a baseball bat penutbutter jelly with a baseball bat

Thats all i have to say


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 4, 2008)

wibble


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 4, 2008)

going n goin n goin.....










*WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 4, 2008)

U Win?


No Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 4, 2008)

Wait, What You Say?


If I Dont See Ya Agian....


Good Afternoon, Good Evening And Goodnight!


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 4, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> U Win?
> 
> 
> No Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
congrats on the win


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks  lol


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 4, 2008)

lol not yet


----------



## jasosebee (Apr 4, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## peruvian skunk (Apr 5, 2008)

wo/man i am the winner. it feels so good


----------



## Kupunakane (Apr 5, 2008)

Mine


Gonna take it and run like the devil.

But still got to cover my back, so I leave this guy behind to eat whoever tries to follow, LOL
342189RXaW_w.jpg


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## peruvian skunk (Apr 5, 2008)

feels good 2 be a winner everyday


----------



## headband (Apr 5, 2008)

im taking it, and running. just some visual pleasure... whos gunna be lucky post 420??


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 5, 2008)

no its mine spot am the winner now you all can go run along now and play lol


----------



## POTDOC (Apr 6, 2008)

well just thout id see what it felt like to win


----------



## ktownlegend (Apr 6, 2008)

ridiculous, one of these times its gonna end.

and i'll get the glory


----------



## dmack (Apr 6, 2008)

Lets just say we all win eh? Then behind everyones back i will take the trophy. mwahahahahahaha:evil:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 6, 2008)

me 3


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 6, 2008)

lol no meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
lol i win


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 6, 2008)

Thread closed.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 6, 2008)

Mine again.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 6, 2008)

dont think so


lol


----------



## lyfr (Apr 6, 2008)

u guys acceptin rookies at this game...guess that means its mine,huh!


----------



## smokybear (Apr 6, 2008)

Mine again.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 6, 2008)

been mine....


----------



## jasosebee (Apr 6, 2008)

*bringin it back to the south again*


----------



## lyfr (Apr 7, 2008)

swoop...got it


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 7, 2008)

nope mine lol


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 7, 2008)

when will it all end?


----------



## jasosebee (Apr 7, 2008)

the never ending post
i win


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 7, 2008)

lol not yet


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Apr 8, 2008)

dont spam..


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 8, 2008)

hey lol we are not spaming


----------



## smokybear (Apr 8, 2008)

Mine again.


----------



## POTDOC (Apr 8, 2008)

haha game over i win


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 8, 2008)

not yet i am still in the led mine mine mine mine go away now lol j/k


----------



## harvester (Apr 9, 2008)

and harvester wins by a nose


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 9, 2008)

lol not yet


----------



## harvester (Apr 9, 2008)

how bout yet did i win


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 9, 2008)

lol


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 9, 2008)

WHat else can be said I WIN I WIN I WIN


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 9, 2008)

nope not yet lol


----------



## lyfr (Apr 9, 2008)

this things back again,huh...and i got it to. now that ive accomplished something today im goin to bed


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 9, 2008)

lol yup its back


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 9, 2008)

whats back?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 9, 2008)

im back


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 9, 2008)

I didnt even notice u had gone
sorry


----------



## smokybear (Apr 9, 2008)

Mine again.


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 9, 2008)

nope lol


----------



## lyfr (Apr 9, 2008)

u guys ever sleep on this thread?


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 9, 2008)

nope lol


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 9, 2008)

wiener^


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 9, 2008)

lol i win every time lol


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 9, 2008)

or is it you loose it everytime ?


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 9, 2008)

Just when i thought i was out, They pull me back in.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 9, 2008)

haystack?


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 9, 2008)

WHats haystack

Just when i thought i was out, They pull me back in


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 9, 2008)

Just when i thought i was out, They pull me back in Just when i thought i was out, They pull me back in Just when i thought i was out, They pull me back in Just when i thought i was out, They pull me back in Just when i thought i was out, They pull me back inJust when i thought i was out, They pull me back inJust when i thought i was out, They pull me back inJust when i thought i was out, They pull me back inJust when i thought i was out, They pull me back inJust when i thought i was out, They pull me back inJust when i thought i was out, They pull me back invJust when i thought i was out, They pull me back inJust when i thought i was out, They pull me back 

Crtl v all DAY


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 9, 2008)

Speakung of crtr-v why isnt it ctrl-p Oh wait i know because ctrl-p is print dang.


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 9, 2008)

lol meeeeeeee


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 9, 2008)

flib cront


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 9, 2008)

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## smokybear (Apr 9, 2008)

Mine again.


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 9, 2008)

nope not yet lol


----------



## Kupunakane (Apr 9, 2008)

Mine



and this time NO following me, cause I'm leaving this butt muncher to take whoever follows out. LOL
92508qvXU_w.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 9, 2008)

no mine and what is that thing in the pic it looks ugly lol now all of you people stop taking my spot lol


----------



## smokybear (Apr 9, 2008)

Mine again.


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## smokybear (Apr 9, 2008)

Mine again.


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 9, 2008)

nope mine lol


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 10, 2008)

nope lol


----------



## jasosebee (Apr 10, 2008)

:holysheep: I GOT IT AGAIN


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

Mine again. I sleep very rarely! Lol.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 10, 2008)

The next person to reply to this thread has got pubic lice :rofl:


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 10, 2008)

damn the secrets out


----------



## harvester (Apr 10, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> The next person to reply to this thread has got pubic lice :rofl:


 i dont have pubic lice but i do have the prize of absolutly nothing


----------



## smokybear (Apr 11, 2008)

Lol. Mine again.


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 11, 2008)

lol mine i was waiting for someone to post so i could lol


----------



## C&H2 (Apr 11, 2008)

(
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Last Post Wins....)....It my.... 

O...DiVa you need to galop galop:hubba: ....i'm Redy to go 1 one to.... 



:holysheep: GO.:lama:O your slow............................................:lama: SCDiva


----------



## C&H2 (Apr 11, 2008)

...............The Winner.............C&H2

 Last Post Wins....By....(Trillions of Atoms)

Now TofAtoms....wot is the prisssz....i'm the 1 and the last....!!!!????


----------



## smokybear (Apr 11, 2008)

Sorry C&H. Mine.


----------



## C&H2 (Apr 11, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Sorry C&H. Mine.


 
The (Last Post Wins) Thing or DiVa....????


----------



## harvester (Apr 11, 2008)

ill just keep waiting and keep winning


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 11, 2008)

Haha UK1


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## harvester (Apr 11, 2008)

im not letting go of the nothing i want the nothing hand over the nothing


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 11, 2008)

C(-_-)d
 ;;//     
 (  )


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 11, 2008)

haha


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 11, 2008)

|   |     |   |     |   |  /  /
|   |     |   |     |   |/  /
|   |     |   |     |   |  /        
 \   \    /   /      |   |\  \
  =======       |__|  \  \


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 11, 2008)

[]   []      []  []
[]   []      [][]
[]   []      [] []
[][][]       []  []


----------



## smokybear (Apr 11, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## harvester (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## smokybear (Apr 11, 2008)

Once again.


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 11, 2008)

lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## smokybear (Apr 11, 2008)

Mine again.


----------



## Kupunakane (Apr 12, 2008)

Please understand that this is ***MINE***


and I will command my critters to take you out.
125614MrTQ_w.jpg


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 12, 2008)

lol nope


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 12, 2008)

mine


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 12, 2008)

mine lol


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 13, 2008)

me me me Me ME ME MEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokybear (Apr 13, 2008)

Mine again.


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 13, 2008)

lol


----------



## smokybear (Apr 13, 2008)

Mine again.


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 13, 2008)

and the winner is...


----------



## Cole (Apr 13, 2008)

ME!!!


----------



## ktownlegend (Apr 13, 2008)

ha no, still open still mine. now quit while ur ahead and just hand the title over NOW. lol


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 13, 2008)

ya hand the title to me lol


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 13, 2008)

:heres a knuckle sammich:


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 17, 2008)

:bump::woohoo:


----------



## ktownlegend (Apr 17, 2008)

mine


----------



## Cole (Apr 17, 2008)

this has to be the biggest thread ever,lol?


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## SativaWeed (Apr 17, 2008)

This thread is silly......................









and it's mine.


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 18, 2008)

nah its mine again


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 18, 2008)

Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Apr 18, 2008)

who?


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 18, 2008)

me?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Apr 18, 2008)

When?


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 18, 2008)

how?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Apr 18, 2008)

sneaky sneaky sneaky


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 18, 2008)

do not be underestimating my sneakyness (mr deeds?)


----------



## smokybear (Apr 18, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 18, 2008)

i think not (therefore i dont exist?)


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Apr 18, 2008)

LMAO, I love that guy. "Can I touch your feet?"


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 18, 2008)

eewwwwww what a foot
black & dead

im winnin  :banana:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Apr 18, 2008)

Lol:48: Here have a smoke and take a nap, ill watch this thread for ya.


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 18, 2008)

who?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Apr 18, 2008)

Where?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 18, 2008)

*I WIN AND THAT'S IT! :hubba: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 18, 2008)

NOT.  Mine.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 18, 2008)

Demanding .... isn't she ?


----------



## Cole (Apr 18, 2008)

AlienBait said:
			
		

>


 


Cool pic


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 18, 2008)

lol nice


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 18, 2008)

Cole said:
			
		

> Cool pic


 
Thanks, but now I'm winning.


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 18, 2008)

nope lol


----------



## SativaWeed (Apr 19, 2008)

Can you post more than once?






oooops! I win!


----------



## lyfr (Apr 19, 2008)

:rofl: :rofl: only once.  guess i broke the rules


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 19, 2008)

lol


----------



## smokybear (Apr 19, 2008)

Mine again.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 19, 2008)

*OK Mom it looks like were gonna have to wrestle for it. You want top or bottom? :hubba:   *


			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> NOT. Mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 19, 2008)

lol


----------



## JeSus (Apr 19, 2008)

Topic Locked!


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 19, 2008)

JeSus said:
			
		

> Topic Locked!


 
pants on fire


----------



## SativaWeed (Apr 19, 2008)

What's that behind you! 







oh it's just me:hubba: .... and it's mine.:ignore:


----------



## Kupunakane (Apr 20, 2008)

Mine



this fellow will cause all your hair to fall out, so give it up and I will stop with the frankenstien combo's. NO ??  ok, you asked for it. LOL
92427aFhE_w.jpg
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## smokybear (Apr 20, 2008)

It's mine again. Sorry.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 20, 2008)

*Everyone is a winner!  *


----------



## smokybear (Apr 20, 2008)

Lol. Just me.


----------



## Kupunakane (Apr 20, 2008)

That is funny, LOL  But it's still mine,

and this guy will prove it,
ATT000011.jpg
obviously he is in it for the long haul, LOL

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## smokybear (Apr 20, 2008)

Mine again! Smoke a fattie! Happy 420!


----------



## SativaWeed (Apr 20, 2008)

as the haze parts I can see that, still, it's mine! Get vaporized!


----------



## lyfr (Apr 20, 2008)

this things back again?..guess ill have to snatch it...yup,mine now


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 20, 2008)

nope mine again and always lol


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 21, 2008)

no no sport , mine


----------



## SativaWeed (Apr 21, 2008)

Need a post for the arcade 
so this ones mine:hubba:


----------



## smokybear (Apr 21, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 21, 2008)

nope mine once again lol


----------



## smokybear (Apr 21, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Apr 22, 2008)

i win


----------



## smokybear (Apr 22, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 22, 2008)

i win


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 22, 2008)

lol give up already lol


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 22, 2008)

last post wins...... there. i settled it


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 22, 2008)

takes the lead... again


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Apr 22, 2008)

billy_fyshe said:
			
		

> takes the lead... again




Yooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu again!!!!!


----------



## Growdude (Apr 22, 2008)

Whats this thread about again?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Apr 22, 2008)

me winning


----------



## Growdude (Apr 22, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> me winning


 
What do you win? what do you have to do to win?


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 22, 2008)

you win the golden turd :holysheep: 

and all u have to do is post the last message :yay:


----------



## smokybear (Apr 22, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## SativaWeed (Apr 22, 2008)

nope...mine


----------



## smokybear (Apr 22, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## Growdude (Apr 22, 2008)

billy_fyshe said:
			
		

> you win the golden turd :holysheep:
> 
> :yay:


 
Does that come with custom engraving?

I would like mine to read "Here lies my legacy"


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 22, 2008)

lol that is funny winning a turd lol


----------



## Kupunakane (Apr 22, 2008)

Yo Ho Growdude,

   That was funny, I too would want mine engraved, only I want mine to read, "Take it in context "  LOL:rofl:

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 22, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yo Ho Growdude,
> 
> That was funny, I too would want mine engraved, only I want mine to read, "Take it in context "  LOL:rofl:
> 
> ...




lol its you again lol mine mine mine mine


----------



## smokybear (Apr 22, 2008)

Mine again.


----------



## Joseph James (Apr 23, 2008)

:holysheep:​


----------



## smokybear (Apr 23, 2008)

Mine again.


----------



## SativaWeed (Apr 23, 2008)

*MINE!:ignore: mine.*


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 23, 2008)

spunky monkey wins again 

:woohoo:


----------



## Growdude (Apr 23, 2008)

So its really just a way to farm up the post counts?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Apr 23, 2008)

billy_fyshe said:
			
		

> spunky monkey wins again
> 
> :woohoo:



I turn around for 5 minutes and BAM just like jack flash you have taken the lead.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 23, 2008)

Mine again.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 23, 2008)

*And the WINNER is TBG :hubba: *


----------



## smokybear (Apr 23, 2008)

:hubba: Mine.


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 23, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> So its really just a way to farm up the post counts?


 
thats one more post count for me  

and im winning


----------



## smokybear (Apr 23, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## SativaWeed (Apr 23, 2008)

uh uh  mine


----------



## smokybear (Apr 23, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## Kupunakane (Apr 23, 2008)

Yo Ho, 

Look we talked about this, but since you insist, I have no choice other than to send you this with warmest regards, Silly people this post is mine.
373846CHjg_w.jpg
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## smokybear (Apr 23, 2008)

Lol. Mine again.


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 23, 2008)

nope and mine and only mine lol


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 23, 2008)

Ill have my golden turd now and id like it to be engraved as well, it should read, I only grunted once


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 23, 2008)

lol nope you dont win yet lol


----------



## HydroManiac (Apr 23, 2008)

Boo!!! Im In The Lead


----------



## Kupunakane (Apr 24, 2008)

Yo Ho Mine bro,
 Now you done went and messed around, so You have given me no choice in this matter, I'm sending in some artillary now.:rofl:
92322FKnj_w.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 24, 2008)

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## smokybear (Apr 24, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## IRISH (Apr 24, 2008)

oh no u dont smokie, my turn, tag, im it...


----------



## Kupunakane (Apr 24, 2008)

Yo Ho Shipmates,
   As I slowly slip into the back ally's, I know that this will be mine, mine, mine, Ha-Ha it's alive !!!!  
 Here is another predator to take you all out, :rofl:
125707joRN_w.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## HydroManiac (Apr 24, 2008)

Naw Naw now KK I SEE IM IN THE LEAD NOW!!


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 24, 2008)

yea but... im more stoned


----------



## smokybear (Apr 24, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## SativaWeed (Apr 24, 2008)

billy_fyshe said:
			
		

> yea but... im more stoned


Yea, but, how can you tell? I tell you it's mine.....:ignore:


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 24, 2008)

nope now its mine again lol


----------



## smokybear (Apr 24, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## Cole (Apr 24, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## smokybear (Apr 24, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## Cole (Apr 24, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Mine.


 
NOPE...mine.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 24, 2008)

Mine my friend. Sorry.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 24, 2008)

^^ Can't mess with the champ!


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 25, 2008)

Losers!


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 25, 2008)

lol


----------



## Kupunakane (Apr 25, 2008)

Yo Ho High Low
I'll take you out
before you know.
  I told you before this is mine, and this guy says so.:rofl:
92233diLH_w.jpg
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 25, 2008)

lol not yet were do you get those pics they are cool never mind i found it lol


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 25, 2008)

dang......where's my lighter.




have you seen it?


----------



## Kupunakane (Apr 25, 2008)

Mine



smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 25, 2008)

hey KK you gotta stop with these weird genetic experiments  
its just not right  

oh yea...

im winning again :woohoo:


----------



## Cole (Apr 25, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yo Ho High Low
> I'll take you out
> before you know.
> I told you before this is mine, and this guy says so.:rofl:
> ...


 

Were are all these funny pics coming from KK,lol


Oh yea...its mine.


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 25, 2008)

uk uk uk uk ...

wins wins wins wins...

yay yay yay yay...

unluckkkkkkkkkky!!!

thats a message from my invisible cheerleaders i have many


----------



## SativaWeed (Apr 25, 2008)

:hubba: and they all say it's mine.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 25, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 25, 2008)

nope mine lol


----------



## Cole (Apr 25, 2008)

MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!! MINE!!!


----------



## smokybear (Apr 25, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Apr 25, 2008)

*dont be silly, it is meeeeeee*


----------



## smokybear (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm afraid not my friend. It's *MINE.*


----------



## Cole (Apr 25, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Mine.


 
ITS


M
I
N
E


SMOKYBEAR!!!

:hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## smokybear (Apr 25, 2008)

*That is a NEGATIVE.*


Mine.


----------



## Cole (Apr 25, 2008)

POSITIVE+++++




MINE...


----------



## Kupunakane (Apr 25, 2008)

Yo Ho shipmates,

  AAAARRRRrrrr, since I be a pirate says I, I be a thinkin that it be time to introduce ye to me little pet what will crawl up yer pant leg,  and give out with good mean bite as it were. This be me own way to take out 
the rif-raf. :rofl:
161737KQsp_w.jpg 
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Cole (Apr 25, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yo Ho shipmates,
> 
> AAAARRRRrrrr, since I be a pirate says I, I be a thinkin that it be time to introduce ye to me little pet what will crawl up yer pant leg, and give out with good mean bite as it were. This be me own way to take out
> the rif-raf. :rofl:
> ...


 

1 part snail + 1 part turtle + 1 part weird?


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 25, 2008)

lol that is a cool snail thing lol but mine


----------



## smokybear (Apr 25, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 25, 2008)

nope mine mine mine mine


----------



## Cole (Apr 26, 2008)

mine...:hubba:


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 26, 2008)

nope ok this is the end of the post you cant go any feather so i win lol


----------



## Cole (Apr 26, 2008)

LOL, I dont think so.


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 26, 2008)

hey i said that was was the end lol how did you get past lol


----------



## lyfr (Apr 26, 2008)

somebody say something?


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 26, 2008)

lol yup


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 26, 2008)

mememmmemmemememmemememmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 26, 2008)

no meeeeeeeeee lol


----------



## Kupunakane (Apr 26, 2008)

Yo Ho Peeps,
  Try to figuere this one out, this critter is happening, all over you :rofl:125857qVxu_w.jpg
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 26, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yo Ho Peeps,
> Try to figuere this one out, this critter is happening, all over you :rofl:125857qVxu_w.jpg
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna




that is a cool one kingkahuuna can you find a horse one lol


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 26, 2008)

.desolc si daerht sihT


----------



## Cole (Apr 26, 2008)

Syara gato my senyie e foy el cabera...( MINE!)


----------



## Flyinghigh (Apr 26, 2008)

Man I just flew by U ALL And Grabbed it  and now it Mine!!


----------



## Cole (Apr 26, 2008)

No its not,lol?


----------



## Cole (Apr 26, 2008)

Cole said:
			
		

> No its not,lol?


 
Oh yea...MINE.:hubba:


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 26, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Man I just flew by U ALL And Grabbed it and now it Mine!!


 
u and ur saucer   grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 26, 2008)

lol mine


----------



## Cole (Apr 26, 2008)

MINE...:hubba:


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 28, 2008)

*MINE Muhahaha*

:fid:​


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 28, 2008)

nope mine


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 28, 2008)

nah mine fool lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 28, 2008)

*TAG i'm IT!  *


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 28, 2008)

no matter who posts after me your name will show as Uk1 

so i will win no matter what 

if your name doesnt show as Uk1 then it proves that you are a hacker changing names & should be shot by mods.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 28, 2008)

*ROLMAO Uk1. :rofl: *


			
				Uk1 said:
			
		

> no matter who posts after me your name will show as Uk1
> 
> so i will win no matter what
> 
> if your name doesnt show as Uk1 then it proves that you are a hacker changing names & should be shot by mods.


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 28, 2008)

look at my poor suffering baby
i tried LST but went a bit to far :fid: 

im sure she will make a full recovery, if... u let me win


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 28, 2008)

*Damn billy your lady has a hunchback.  *


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 28, 2008)

haha funny


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 28, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Damn billy your lady has a hunchback.  *


 
:rofl: 

yea, but just look at her fluffy goodness (ooer)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 28, 2008)

*She looks alot better in that pic. :hubba: *


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 28, 2008)

yea but shes still not helpin me win  

hang on, maybe she is

Im Winning :woohoo:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 28, 2008)

*Time out i need a bong rip. :bongin: *


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 28, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Time out i need a bong rip. :bongin: *


 
takin the lead with a time out?  
thats cheatin grrrrrrrrrrr

a jokes a better way


----------



## Melissa (Apr 28, 2008)

*she looks good billy 
now im the winner :giggle:*


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 28, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *she looks good billy *
> *now im the winner :giggle:*


 
not now ur not


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Uk1*

Congratulations!!!

You have won the: 









As a gold cup winner you also recieve:

 & of course 




 o0O( Omg Uk1 we love you , have our babies!! ) O0o


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 28, 2008)

hhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm beer


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 28, 2008)

i still win !!! are you blind.... i have gold cup ohhh yeaaaa you know it woop woop say what .... you know it woop woop


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 28, 2008)

Uk1 said:
			
		

> i still win !!! are you blind.... i have gold cup ohhh yeaaaa you know it woop woop say what .... you know it woop woop


 
congratulations


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 28, 2008)

lol my gold cup know lol


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 28, 2008)

nooooooooo sport its not!! i am official winner , i didnt set it up or anything , a mod signed in on my name and made me official winner


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 28, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Apr 28, 2008)

You are relentless!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 28, 2008)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 28, 2008)

the big guy says its meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 28, 2008)

lol nope i think he is pointing at me lol


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Apr 28, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 28, 2008)

Here's the way I see it. If there's no winner, there'll be no celebration party.
Let me have it and I'll show ye a night ye won't forget.

I've even designed a crown for myself  

View attachment 57740


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 28, 2008)

is that really a crown  
or do u just have crazy hair?


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 28, 2008)

lol mine


----------



## smokybear (Apr 28, 2008)

Mine now!


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 28, 2008)

nope not yet lol


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 29, 2008)

i win again


----------



## MARY-JANE (Apr 29, 2008)

got ya all


----------



## Cole (Apr 29, 2008)

sorry MJ my turn,lol.


----------



## Cole (Apr 29, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Here's the way I see it. If there's no winner, there'll be no celebration party.
> Let me have it and I'll show ye a night ye won't forget.
> 
> I've even designed a crown for myself
> ...


 


THE CANNABIS CROWN...


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 29, 2008)

:bump: as i take the lead again


----------



## Cole (Apr 29, 2008)

sorry.:bolt:


----------



## smokybear (Apr 29, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## Cole (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## smokybear (Apr 29, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## Cole (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 29, 2008)

lol


----------



## Cole (Apr 29, 2008)

sportcardiva said:
			
		

> lol


 


:ignore:


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 29, 2008)

lol hey this is mine and only mine i own it i have the title lol


----------



## Cole (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## MrPuffAlot (Apr 29, 2008)

post wh0ring to the hilt.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 29, 2008)

mememememememememe


----------



## Cole (Apr 29, 2008)

:hairpull:


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## Cole (Apr 29, 2008)

winner!!!!


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 29, 2008)

you mean you are the weaner lol


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 29, 2008)

THREAD CLOSED, .....

i win!!!!!!


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 30, 2008)

nope not yet lol


----------



## Kupunakane (Apr 30, 2008)

Yo Ho Shipmates,

 This guy volunteered to slap one on ya.
351136GMOK_w.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Cole (Apr 30, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yo Ho Shipmates,
> 
> This guy volunteered to slap one on ya.
> 351136GMOK_w.jpg
> ...


 



You have a never ending supply of critters KK,lol


----------



## Kupunakane (Apr 30, 2008)

YET ANOTHER TO TAKE THE PRIZE,

Some never do learn, LOL
351037oTvs_w.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## HydroManiac (Apr 30, 2008)

lol KK nice stuff man bunny and a squirell what a combination!!


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 30, 2008)

lol


----------



## Cole (Apr 30, 2008)

:holysheep:


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 30, 2008)

:ignore::holysheep::watchplant::chuck::clap:lol


----------



## Uk1 (May 1, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> YET ANOTHER TO TAKE THE PRIZE,
> 
> Some never do learn, LOL
> 351037oTvs_w.jpg
> ...


 

lol do you have all those pets grow with your plants do they eat it & morph into each other


----------



## smokybear (May 2, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## HydroManiac (May 2, 2008)

too slow smoky


----------



## smokybear (May 2, 2008)

I'm afraid not my friend....


----------



## smokybear (May 2, 2008)

Told you it was mine....


----------



## sportcardiva (May 2, 2008)

nope and mine again lol


----------



## smokybear (May 2, 2008)

Mine. Sorry.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 2, 2008)

nope lol


----------



## thc is good for me (May 2, 2008)

I cxant wait till the 1000th comment i am going to be it 




ps IM WINNING


----------



## Brouli (May 2, 2008)

no u aint


----------



## Kupunakane (May 2, 2008)

Mine, Mine, Mine,

   Since I am obviously going to take this, I might as well reveal that I am a mad scientist that cannot help but come up with critters, I tell you it's alive, and I am mad, mad, mad, mad, ahhh-ha-ha-ha-ha  mad I say.:rofl:
125656BGif_w.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Ettesun (May 2, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Mine, Mine, Mine,
> 
> Since I am obviously going to take this, I might as well reveal that I am a mad scientist that cannot help but come up with critters, I tell you it's alive, and I am mad, mad, mad, mad, ahhh-ha-ha-ha-ha  mad I say.:rofl:
> 125656BGif_w.jpg
> ...



Just Too Outrageously Cool KING!  :rofl:
Love your photoshopping or is that really a butter-frog-bird???  
Way to go. You are too cute.  :holysheep:   Oh and I'm the last post now!


----------



## Cole (May 2, 2008)

I love photoshop.Oh yea its mine.


----------



## Ettesun (May 2, 2008)

Yeeeeeee   Haaaaaaa! :rofl:


----------



## Uk1 (May 2, 2008)

..


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 2, 2008)

thread seriously closed!


WINNER!


----------



## Cole (May 2, 2008)

Sorry TOA...MINE!!! :hubba:


----------



## Dubbaman (May 2, 2008)

:bong2: Not anymore :stoned:


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 2, 2008)

ohh yeah?


----------



## Dubbaman (May 2, 2008)

YEah


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 2, 2008)

yah?


----------



## HydroManiac (May 2, 2008)

Your slower then molasses toa


----------



## SmokinMom (May 2, 2008)




----------



## trillions of atoms (May 2, 2008)

am i?


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 2, 2008)

lol


----------



## Growdude (May 2, 2008)

I still dont understand what this thread is about.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 2, 2008)

lol well growdude... you just won.

but i just stole it from you!


WINNER!


----------



## smokybear (May 2, 2008)

Mine now my friend!


----------



## HydroManiac (May 2, 2008)

lol naw naw my friend i think im in the lead


----------



## sportcardiva (May 2, 2008)

nope now i am the winner 
so piss off lol


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 2, 2008)

now u r!


----------



## sportcardiva (May 2, 2008)

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## HydroManiac (May 2, 2008)

No im the winner


----------



## sportcardiva (May 2, 2008)

nope lol


----------



## Kupunakane (May 2, 2008)

Mine,

   This is mine, so says this guy if he can be believed, LOL:bong2:
30195laff_w.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 2, 2008)

sorry!


----------



## sportcardiva (May 2, 2008)

lol


----------



## HydroManiac (May 2, 2008)

Just to show how slow you guys really are


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 2, 2008)

slow?


----------



## HydroManiac (May 2, 2008)

exactly!!


----------



## HydroManiac (May 2, 2008)

oh toa check out that kids song thing good laughs


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 2, 2008)

lol


----------



## smokybear (May 3, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## HydroManiac (May 3, 2008)

Jacked!!


----------



## smokybear (May 3, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## HydroManiac (May 3, 2008)

What!?!


----------



## smokybear (May 3, 2008)

I said mine!


----------



## SativaWeed (May 3, 2008)

picks it up and runs.......





minemineminemineminemineminemineminemine....


----------



## smokybear (May 3, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 3, 2008)

nope mine


----------



## smokybear (May 3, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## Kupunakane (May 3, 2008)

See what happened to smokybear, ?

   That is what will be left of anyone trying to take this from me, :rofl:40197Nt76_w.jpg
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## HydroManiac (May 3, 2008)

Naw naw KK yo magical powers dont work on me!!


----------



## sportcardiva (May 3, 2008)

lol


----------



## smokybear (May 3, 2008)

Mine still.


----------



## HydroManiac (May 3, 2008)

Smokey you movin like molasses man!!! MINE!!!


----------



## smokybear (May 3, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## Kupunakane (May 3, 2008)

Yo Ho HydroManiac,

 I guess you don't know about us island guys. I'm just gonna have to 
put a root on ya, but in the meantime this guy is coming over for a visit. LOL
54789puXT_w.jpg
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## smokybear (May 3, 2008)

That looks like a fierce creature. Glad I have my flyswatter handy! Mine.


----------



## HydroManiac (May 3, 2008)

I have a big fear of things that sting KK ill have to stick with fly swatter like smokey said!!! BTW mine


----------



## smokybear (May 3, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## SativaWeed (May 3, 2008)

mine


----------



## THE_DUDE (May 3, 2008)

i win i guess!


----------



## HydroManiac (May 3, 2008)

Ill keep the win today my friend


----------



## smokybear (May 3, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 3, 2008)

mine mine mine!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokybear (May 3, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 3, 2008)

mine and once again mine lol


----------



## POTDOC (May 3, 2008)

well i think ill ride in first awhile


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 3, 2008)

tho shortlived...


----------



## HydroManiac (May 3, 2008)

guess again??


----------



## SmokinMom (May 3, 2008)

Come to Momma.


----------



## smokybear (May 3, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## lyfr (May 4, 2008)

what the hay...i'll take it for a minute


----------



## smokybear (May 4, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## HydroManiac (May 4, 2008)

wow must i always win??


----------



## smokybear (May 4, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (May 4, 2008)

snatch mine:hubba:


----------



## smokybear (May 4, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## HydroManiac (May 4, 2008)

gosh again mine??


----------



## smokybear (May 4, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## HydroManiac (May 4, 2008)

Nope mine now!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 4, 2008)

*It's mine and it's final! :hubba: *


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 4, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *It's mine and it's final! :hubba: *


 
you mean its over already?


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 4, 2008)

it is now...


----------



## Uk1 (May 4, 2008)

correct


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 4, 2008)

lol




 yup


----------



## smokybear (May 4, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## HydroManiac (May 4, 2008)

and the  game still continues


----------



## smokybear (May 4, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## HydroManiac (May 4, 2008)

smokey go back to bed man THIS THREAD IS MINE


----------



## smokybear (May 4, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 4, 2008)

so the race is still on then?


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 4, 2008)

not anymore!


----------



## HydroManiac (May 4, 2008)

naw im pretty sure its mine TOA


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 4, 2008)

sure?


----------



## KBA in CT (May 4, 2008)

Cant we all get along and call me the winner.. haha jk im winning YAY!!!!!!


----------



## HydroManiac (May 4, 2008)

Yea im pretty suree TOA


----------



## HydroManiac (May 4, 2008)

now we could do that KBA or... we could call me the winner?? I like that alot better me being the winner


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 4, 2008)

how sure?


----------



## HydroManiac (May 4, 2008)

Positive??


----------



## Cole (May 4, 2008)

lol


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 4, 2008)

well not 100%!


----------



## smokybear (May 4, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## Cole (May 4, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Mine.


 


You always sneak outta no where smoky.:hubba:


----------



## HydroManiac (May 4, 2008)

TOA smoke said its his but it really seems to be mine right??


----------



## sportcardiva (May 4, 2008)

nope mine lol


----------



## HydroManiac (May 4, 2008)

I guess ill let you have it diva...??


----------



## Uk1 (May 4, 2008)

i bet i win for ages


----------



## HydroManiac (May 4, 2008)

think again


----------



## smokybear (May 4, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## HydroManiac (May 4, 2008)

smokey guess again mine


----------



## Dubbaman (May 4, 2008)

Is this where i left my keys?


----------



## Kupunakane (May 5, 2008)

How does that go ?
  Possession is nine tenth's of the law, Guess It really is mine, and in order for you to try and get it back, you have to go up against this guy, LOL:rofl:
65639oTVS_w.jpg
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## HydroManiac (May 5, 2008)

KK man that aint no scary bird I gots to show you mine oneday!!


----------



## smokybear (May 5, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 5, 2008)

mine mine mine mine


----------



## smokybear (May 5, 2008)

Mine!


----------



## thc is good for me (May 5, 2008)

not anymore


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 5, 2008)

*I win! Next poster gets banned. :rofl:  J/K *


----------



## smokybear (May 5, 2008)

Haha! Mine once more...


----------



## sportcardiva (May 5, 2008)

lol mine mine and mine


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 5, 2008)

sorry- wiener speaking!


winner!


----------



## HydroManiac (May 5, 2008)

Gosh when do "I" win


----------



## Cole (May 5, 2008)

Who was the real winner of this thread,lol???

(Other then me)


----------



## SmokinMom (May 5, 2008)

come to mama


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 5, 2008)

im already *here*.


----------



## HydroManiac (May 5, 2008)

haha TOA why you always winning??


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 5, 2008)

cuz i can!  winner!


----------



## smokybear (May 5, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## SativaWeed (May 5, 2008)

*IF YOU ARE READING THIS.....*
*You are behind me!!! MINE!!!*


----------



## sportcardiva (May 5, 2008)

but i think you are behind me know lol


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 5, 2008)

and you the same...


----------



## sportcardiva (May 5, 2008)

and you to lol


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 5, 2008)

to you my dear..


----------



## sportcardiva (May 5, 2008)

nope u lol


----------



## Uk1 (May 5, 2008)

my precious


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 5, 2008)

*MY* precious!


----------



## sportcardiva (May 5, 2008)

nope lol


----------



## SativaWeed (May 5, 2008)

look again... mine.


----------



## Uk1 (May 5, 2008)

mine still


----------



## HydroManiac (May 5, 2008)

mine??


----------



## sportcardiva (May 5, 2008)

still mine know go away lol theres nuthing here anymore


----------



## Uk1 (May 5, 2008)

mine.... play fair or a horsey gets it


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 5, 2008)

hey.....


















MINE!


----------



## Cole (May 5, 2008)

Sorry weiner...:hubba:



Mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 5, 2008)

i am lol mine


----------



## smokybear (May 5, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## HydroManiac (May 5, 2008)

then again it might be mine??


----------



## thc is good for me (May 5, 2008)

Smoke Blunts


----------



## SativaWeed (May 6, 2008)

thc is good for me said:
			
		

> Smoke Blunts


and think about how it's all mine...:bump:


----------



## Kupunakane (May 6, 2008)

So you wish for the wierd huh,?
   You mess with the best, you get one of the rest,
and I got lots of these LIL'Nasties to send ya, Mu a ha ha ha !!!
184113CHJg_w.jpg
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## thc is good for me (May 6, 2008)

wow i was wining for a whole 1 and a half. 

And im winning agian YES


----------



## HydroManiac (May 6, 2008)

Thats a scary frog KK never mess with you again my brotha


----------



## Kupunakane (May 6, 2008)

Yeppers,
  I love the frog, but check out some of my latest adds to my collection. This is classical stuff when your smoked up, Here is the first one. Look close.
223070VBda_w.jpg
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## sportcardiva (May 6, 2008)

mine mine mine mine lol


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 6, 2008)

Last


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 6, 2008)

this is the end
beautiful friend
the end


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 6, 2008)

*Yes MY precious!  *


			
				trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> *MY* precious!


----------



## sportcardiva (May 6, 2008)

lol mine the thing on lord of the rings is ugly lol


----------



## Brouli (May 6, 2008)

how many posts u guys trying to get ??


----------



## KBA in CT (May 6, 2008)

my precious..lol that stuff is mad funny. god im so stoned, i just smoked some haze man best weed ive had in a while.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 6, 2008)

not as good as *this win*!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cole (May 6, 2008)

:woohoo:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 6, 2008)

mine


----------



## Cali*Style (May 6, 2008)

Hmmmmmmm.... Nothing even slightly funny to add.:spit:


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 6, 2008)

wiener!


----------



## sportcardiva (May 7, 2008)

nooooooooo mine lol


----------



## HydroManiac (May 7, 2008)

Naw mine


----------



## sportcardiva (May 7, 2008)

lol nope


----------



## thc is good for me (May 7, 2008)

uhh MINE


----------



## smokybear (May 7, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 7, 2008)

sorry...next!


----------



## smokybear (May 7, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## SativaWeed (May 7, 2008)

oh you always say that....



mine.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 7, 2008)

mememememememme


----------



## HydroManiac (May 7, 2008)

Uh... Mom...


----------



## sportcardiva (May 7, 2008)

lol meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Kupunakane (May 7, 2008)

Yo Ho Shipmates,

  Here is a little guy that I slipped in through the window on ya, LOL
You know he's gonna get ya,
40363DIkh_w.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## thc is good for me (May 7, 2008)

:lama: :lama: :lama: :lama: :lama: :lama: :lama: :lama: :lama: :lama:


----------



## Kupunakane (May 7, 2008)

This fellow agrees with me, it's mine
54677oTWs_w.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Cali*Style (May 8, 2008)

Me me me......    :holysheep:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 8, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> This fellow agrees with me, it's mine
> 54677oTWs_w.jpg
> 
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna



lol i like that one lol


----------



## HydroManiac (May 8, 2008)

mine


----------



## sportcardiva (May 8, 2008)

nope mine


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 8, 2008)

sorry!


----------



## md.apothecary (May 8, 2008)

only reason IM subscribing to this thread is to play the darn arcade... says i have to post 2 a day, but if i post 2 a day in 10 minutes it says i have to post 2 a day again... sooo ill post useless posts in useless threads! haha :ignore:


----------



## Kupunakane (May 8, 2008)

Mine, Mine, Mine,

  You guys might like this one, Ha-Ha
54801joRN_w.jpg
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Cole (May 8, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Mine, Mine, Mine,
> 
> You guys might like this one, Ha-Ha
> 54801joRN_w.jpg
> ...


 


I swear your breeding these things KK,lol :hubba:


----------



## HydroManiac (May 9, 2008)

KK my brotha have you not heard of Doctor Murro??


----------



## sportcardiva (May 9, 2008)

lol mine and mine


----------



## GreenMan74 (May 9, 2008)

*walrus.*


----------



## sportcardiva (May 9, 2008)

mine


----------



## HydroManiac (May 9, 2008)

even i dont think youll have it this time


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 10, 2008)

*Broke up with my girlfriend of 9 1/2 years yesterday.   I'm just sick right about now. :confused2: *


----------



## GreenMan74 (May 10, 2008)

:**: 
*craptastic surprise.*
*an eye-watering, no mercy fart*
*on an elevator.*
*we're tokin' for you TBG.*
*good times await ~*


----------



## allgrownup (May 10, 2008)

Wow TBG man!  To make a decision like that just reinforces that you are heading into a new and exciting phase of life.  I wish you the best and see only positive experiences for you in my crystal ball.

:hubba:

which reminds me......i have something for you.  check yer PM.


----------



## smokybear (May 10, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 10, 2008)

nope mine


----------



## Cole (May 10, 2008)

mine!!!


----------



## sportcardiva (May 10, 2008)

no mine


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 10, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
i think some1s fibbing


----------



## sportcardiva (May 10, 2008)

nope lol


----------



## smokybear (May 10, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 10, 2008)

mine


----------



## Cole (May 10, 2008)

mine


----------



## smokybear (May 10, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## Cole (May 10, 2008)

mine.


----------



## smokybear (May 10, 2008)

Mine again.


----------



## Cole (May 10, 2008)

Mine again.


----------



## smokybear (May 11, 2008)

Mine once again.


----------



## Cole (May 11, 2008)

Mine once again.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 11, 2008)

nope mine


----------



## Kupunakane (May 11, 2008)

Yo Ho Shipmates,

I slide in like a whisper, take it all. I run like a squirrel on crack. The only thing I leave behind is one of these; 
65434SXAw_w.jpg
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 11, 2008)

i breed them KK, theyre called SPIDERKINGRABSCITOS lol.
 i think im the winner for now, NEXT POSTER IS A LOSER


----------



## GreenMan74 (May 11, 2008)

And I'm not what I appear to be ~


----------



## sportcardiva (May 11, 2008)

lol mine and the person that post after me is gay lol


----------



## smokybear (May 11, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## Cole (May 11, 2008)

mine.


----------



## Kupunakane (May 11, 2008)

Yo Ho foolish ones,

  I am the Stealth Master, It is mine and I was never seen.
I only leave behind my critters to do a nasty or two to any
who choose to try and take it away from me. LOL
65568gMOK_w.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 11, 2008)

:rofl: Whats that thing gonna do ? .... nuzzle me to death ?


----------



## Kupunakane (May 11, 2008)

Naw, 
   He is cute, but it's his gas bro,  He always seems to have a rotton case of the vapors. Thats why his eyes are so red. LOL 
 He followed me one day, and I ended up getting kicked from the nieghborhood, I'm telling you it is worse than 5 day ol beans reheated and used in chili. LMAO. :rofl:

None the less it is still mine.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## smokybear (May 11, 2008)

Some creature you have there....My dobe would protect me though! Mine!


----------



## Cole (May 11, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## smokybear (May 11, 2008)

No, mine.


----------



## Cole (May 11, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## Cole (May 11, 2008)

Mine again...


----------



## smokybear (May 11, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## thc is good for me (May 11, 2008)

Mine


----------



## sportcardiva (May 11, 2008)

watch out these guys are going to steal my spot back the next one to post is going to get eatten lol


----------



## SativaWeed (May 11, 2008)

I'll just give'm gas......MINE!!:hubba:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 11, 2008)

lol no mine and the they are after right know lol


----------



## smokybear (May 11, 2008)

Mine again friends.


----------



## SativaWeed (May 11, 2008)

sportcardiva said:
			
		

> lol no mine and the they are after right know lol


I'm not sure I follow you....cause now yer behind me again and it's Mine !!


----------



## sportcardiva (May 11, 2008)

lol no its mine lol


----------



## Kupunakane (May 11, 2008)

Yo Ho,
  Now that I have it, you can have this in return;
40351I5qm_w.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## SmokinMom (May 11, 2008)

Did you call *your* mother today?


----------



## sportcardiva (May 12, 2008)

me i win


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 12, 2008)

:woohoo:just thought id be a winner before i got to go to work


----------



## sportcardiva (May 12, 2008)

nope not yet lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 12, 2008)

*TAG your it  *


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 12, 2008)

i win
if anyone posts after this
i will send tigger round to sort you out


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 12, 2008)

*Let me win and you'll be rewarded with this. :hubba: *


----------



## sportcardiva (May 12, 2008)

lol ill never give up


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 12, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Let me win and you'll be rewarded with this. :hubba: *


 
yummy
you get my vote then


----------



## lyfr (May 12, 2008)

View attachment 59041
 ....cause he's my best friend, and i'll be your best friend if i get it!


----------



## sportcardiva (May 12, 2008)

lol mine mine cute dog


----------



## smokybear (May 12, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 12, 2008)

nope mine


----------



## smokybear (May 13, 2008)

Mine again.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 13, 2008)

sorry.....


----------



## smokybear (May 13, 2008)

I'm not....


----------



## sportcardiva (May 13, 2008)

lol mine


----------



## smokybear (May 13, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 13, 2008)

mine


----------



## smokybear (May 13, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 13, 2008)

mine


----------



## thc is good for me (May 13, 2008)

im gonna get the 1000th post lol ive been waiting for days lol


----------



## sportcardiva (May 13, 2008)

mine lol


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 13, 2008)

sorry agian!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 13, 2008)

Sorry I am late.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 13, 2008)

mine


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 13, 2008)

crystally goodness
hhhmmmmmmmmmmm
thats gotta get me first place


----------



## sportcardiva (May 13, 2008)

nope lol mine


----------



## SmokinMom (May 13, 2008)

Who's ya Mama?


----------



## smokybear (May 13, 2008)

Mine Mama.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 13, 2008)

nope  lol


----------



## thc is good for me (May 13, 2008)

mine


----------



## SmokinMom (May 13, 2008)

nope


----------



## SativaWeed (May 13, 2008)

Well what do you know? 






mine.......


----------



## SmokinMom (May 13, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> nope


 
:hubba:


----------



## thc is good for me (May 13, 2008)

only 25 more till 1000th post


----------



## sportcardiva (May 13, 2008)

lol mine


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 13, 2008)

*or maybe it's MINE*


----------



## sportcardiva (May 13, 2008)

lol its about time you joined in puffin but nope its mine lol


----------



## SmokinMom (May 13, 2008)

come to mama


----------



## sportcardiva (May 13, 2008)

lol mine


----------



## SativaWeed (May 13, 2008)

19 more till it's MINE!


----------



## sportcardiva (May 13, 2008)

nope mine


----------



## SmokinMom (May 14, 2008)

all mine


----------



## sportcardiva (May 14, 2008)

not yet lol


----------



## lyfr (May 14, 2008)

youall ever sleep?  i got this picture in my head;  person at comp.,cup of coffee in front of them, thermos ful of coffee beside ya,  2 pots of it brewin behind you, and some kind of alarm rigged up to go off anytime a new post goes on this thread...hey, thats last ones not a bad idea!


----------



## sportcardiva (May 14, 2008)

nope i dont do that and i hate coffee and its still mine lol


----------



## sportcardiva (May 14, 2008)

just makeing sure its mine lol mine


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 14, 2008)

sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 14, 2008)

i hit the bowl on 420


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 14, 2008)

mine!


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 14, 2008)

another minute....another win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 14, 2008)

5 wins in 5 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WINNER!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 14, 2008)

loser


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 14, 2008)

yah u!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 14, 2008)

nope


----------



## sportcardiva (May 14, 2008)

lol nope and it mine again lol


----------



## sportcardiva (May 14, 2008)

and mine


----------



## SativaWeed (May 14, 2008)

congrats to #1000


but for now it's mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 14, 2008)

nope mine


----------



## sportcardiva (May 14, 2008)

mine mine and mine


----------



## sportcardiva (May 14, 2008)

mine i win


----------



## SativaWeed (May 14, 2008)

uh well....no - mine!


----------



## sportcardiva (May 14, 2008)

lol mine


----------



## SmokinMom (May 14, 2008)

:angrywife:


----------



## SativaWeed (May 14, 2008)

MINE....:chuck:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 14, 2008)

lol mom


----------



## smokybear (May 14, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 14, 2008)

sorry only room for one wiener here....MINE!


----------



## smokybear (May 14, 2008)

Nope. Mine.


----------



## Cole (May 14, 2008)

Mine!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 14, 2008)

u buggars are like spidermites.....




just when i think i got you under control, you _agian _*take hold*!



MINE


----------



## Cole (May 14, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> u buggars are like spidermites.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




:hubba:


----------



## smokybear (May 14, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 14, 2008)

mine


----------



## smokybear (May 14, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 14, 2008)

no mine lol


----------



## freerein (May 15, 2008)

Is this where you go to increase your post count?   

Newbie just trollin around.  :bolt:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 15, 2008)

lol o ya lol mine know lol


----------



## thc is good for me (May 15, 2008)

dang sports you got the 1000th post i missed it. :lama: :banana: :bongin:



minemineminemineminemineminemineminemineminemine


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 15, 2008)

*Me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me MINE!  *


----------



## sportcardiva (May 15, 2008)

lol no mmemememememmemmmmeme and mine


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 15, 2008)

wibble


----------



## sportcardiva (May 15, 2008)

hey i though i said this was mine lol


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 15, 2008)

ohhhhhhhh

so sorry


----------



## SmokinMom (May 15, 2008)

me!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 15, 2008)

*meeeeeee meeeee  meeee*


----------



## SmokinMom (May 15, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *meeeeeee meeeee meeee*


 
noooo nooooo nooooo


----------



## SativaWeed (May 15, 2008)

muh nah mun nuh...doo - doo - doodoo!
 mine nah mine nuh!


----------



## smokybear (May 15, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 15, 2008)

nope mine


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 15, 2008)

oops!


----------



## sportcardiva (May 15, 2008)

lol i now that was going to happen but its mine know lol


----------



## smokybear (May 16, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## Cali*Style (May 16, 2008)

Me me meeeeeeee... ha ha


----------



## mawth420 (May 16, 2008)

i'm in the lead!


----------



## Ettesun (May 16, 2008)

You're not in the lead mawth man 420...  Gotcha!  :fid:  Don't pout!
eace:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 16, 2008)

lol mine


----------



## smokybear (May 16, 2008)

Mine. Get back.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 16, 2008)

no mine


----------



## smokybear (May 16, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 16, 2008)

mine


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 16, 2008)

before you post your message, have a mint...


----------



## sportcardiva (May 16, 2008)

lol mine


----------



## smokybear (May 16, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 16, 2008)

_There once was a Lady from Spain,_
_Her plants really needed some rain. :farm:_

_I suggested She pray to the Power that Be, _
_so of course, She just blamed it on MEEEEEEeeeeeee  :guitar:_


----------



## smokybear (May 16, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## smokybear (May 16, 2008)

Hahaha.


----------



## smokybear (May 16, 2008)

#2000!! Woot!


----------



## Ettesun (May 16, 2008)

:fid:


----------



## Ettesun (May 16, 2008)

:holysheep: 1050   :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 16, 2008)

Yay it's Fryday!


----------



## Cole (May 16, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Yay it's Fryday!


 



T.G.I.F (Thank God Its Fryday):bong1:


----------



## smokybear (May 16, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 16, 2008)

_mine_


----------



## Dizzy (May 16, 2008)

lol this is funny if i was a mod i would post this  
(I win hahahahaha!!!!!)    Then id close the thread lol


----------



## Cole (May 16, 2008)

:hubba:  Me too.


----------



## Cali*Style (May 16, 2008)

Woo Hoooooo Got it...:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 16, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=30100&d=1185390568


----------



## sportcardiva (May 17, 2008)

mine


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 17, 2008)

oops


----------



## Kimmy0_0Tart (May 17, 2008)

*Mine *


----------



## sportcardiva (May 17, 2008)

no mine


----------



## Kimmy0_0Tart (May 17, 2008)

*:hitchair: No way dude.

HaHa.
*


----------



## sportcardiva (May 17, 2008)

o ya mine lol


----------



## smokybear (May 17, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 17, 2008)

mine


----------



## Cole (May 17, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## Cali*Style (May 17, 2008)

:bump:                          

Mine all mine... :fly:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 17, 2008)

nope mine


----------



## Cali*Style (May 17, 2008)

:holysheep:


Ha ha haaaaa Got it back.


----------



## smokybear (May 17, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## Cali*Style (May 17, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 17, 2008)

mine


----------



## Ettesun (May 18, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Yay it's Fryday!




Fryday...  I get it!!!  Who says blonds are stupid????  lololol

:woohoo:
I love your kitty rolling t.p.   Very cute!  
But you are not last now!!!  LOL
eace:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 18, 2008)

mine lol


----------



## matt420lane (May 18, 2008)

MINE......:rant:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 18, 2008)

mine mine mine mine


----------



## matt420lane (May 18, 2008)

stay away it's mine all mine!!!
dam sport car diva's...:rant:...lol


----------



## sportcardiva (May 18, 2008)

lol mine mine


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 18, 2008)

*MINE! :hubba: *


----------



## smokybear (May 18, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## matt420lane (May 18, 2008)

:rant:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 18, 2008)

*MINE*


----------



## annscrib (May 18, 2008)

nope mine now :giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 18, 2008)

mememememememe


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 18, 2008)

noop!


----------



## slowmo77 (May 18, 2008)

i want in


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 18, 2008)

_come on in and play, just know this, it's all mine_


----------



## slowmo77 (May 18, 2008)

i want it


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 18, 2008)

sorry i got it!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 18, 2008)

moi


----------



## Cali*Style (May 18, 2008)

Huh-huh-huauh...   La-La-La-Laaa


Meee me me me meeeeeee :ignore:


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 18, 2008)

lol


----------



## Ettesun (May 18, 2008)

NOT FAIR... I've been too busy to play...  
This heat wave brought out the bugs and mold indoors!
:holysheep:  I've been up 'till 2 am the last two nights doctoring my girls.  They only have a week or two...  Webs were on a few tops...  AND MOLD!!!!    Found a secret weapon. H2 O2...  
MISS YOU GUYS>>>
BUT IT'S MEMEMEMEMEMEMEME  now.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 18, 2008)

Me!

Thread closed.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 18, 2008)

lol not yet mom mine


----------



## Cali*Style (May 18, 2008)

Wooo Hoooooooooo     Got it again.


----------



## SativaWeed (May 18, 2008)

Really? Looks like it's *MINE*!


----------



## Cole (May 18, 2008)

Cole is leading the pack...MINE>>>>


----------



## Cali*Style (May 18, 2008)

:bump:


:woohoo:

:fly:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 18, 2008)

*mine*


----------



## SmokinMom (May 18, 2008)

nope


----------



## sportcardiva (May 18, 2008)

mine


----------



## matt420lane (May 19, 2008)

:rant:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 19, 2008)

lol mine


----------



## matt420lane (May 19, 2008)

diva's ,diva's:rant:diva's...lol


----------



## sportcardiva (May 19, 2008)

lol mine mine mine mine mine mine


----------



## Cali*Style (May 19, 2008)

Sorry Diva, But............

:bump:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 19, 2008)

lol mine mine mine mine


----------



## Cali*Style (May 19, 2008)

Dang it. :holysheep:      You are way to quick for me....   lol


----------



## matt420lane (May 19, 2008)

:rant:.....stay out i win!!!..lol


----------



## matt420lane (May 19, 2008)

:rant:.....dam....shi...f-in...people....stay out!!!


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 19, 2008)

:holysheep:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 19, 2008)

lol mine


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 19, 2008)

*meeeeeeeee, mine, Puffin's*


----------



## SmokinMom (May 19, 2008)

hands off!

its all Mamas.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 19, 2008)

I Smell A Winna'!


----------



## sportcardiva (May 19, 2008)

mine:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 19, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> I Smell A Winna'!


 
ewwwwwwwww!!!!


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 19, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 19, 2008)

i see a winner!!!!


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 19, 2008)

eeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
thats just sick


----------



## Cali*Style (May 19, 2008)

:holysheep::holysheep::shocked::shocked:



OOOOOOOF, thats isnt cool.:ignore:


----------



## Kupunakane (May 19, 2008)

Yo Ho,

 In true stealth fashion, I came in the total dark with my starlight showing me the way. I saw it and took it. Once I knew it was mine, I left the same way that I got here, only faster cause someone is sure to be upset. 
 Here's the deal, you find me, then maybe you stand a chance of getting it back, but I doubt it.
 Dreamers will say that it is theirs once again, but I scoff at this.

OH, and I left this guy behind to cover my tracks;


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## SativaWeed (May 19, 2008)

With child like dillusions dancing in his head, he does not see the thief steal away with his much coveted treasure, then openly declaring MINE!   :hubba:


----------



## Cali*Style (May 19, 2008)

Hey sativa.....

:bump:









:bolt:


----------



## smokybear (May 19, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## SativaWeed (May 19, 2008)

Yo ho Cali..:fid: :hitchair: :rant: :aok: :ciao: mineymineymineymo!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 19, 2008)

muahahahaha


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 19, 2008)

meeee


----------



## Cali*Style (May 19, 2008)

Sliding in broadside, trailing a giant cloud of smoke...........

" cough,cough"   :hubba:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 19, 2008)

mine


----------



## SmokinMom (May 19, 2008)

nope


----------



## Cali*Style (May 19, 2008)

Dang.......:ignore:


----------



## CasualGrower (May 19, 2008)

From out of no where!!


----------



## sportcardiva (May 19, 2008)

yup mine lol


----------



## CasualGrower (May 19, 2008)

from out of no where again )


----------



## Cali*Style (May 19, 2008)

Ok, one last time....

MINE..... lol


***------<[( Thread closed  )]>------*** :ignore:


----------



## CasualGrower (May 19, 2008)

Not anymore.. 8)


----------



## Cali*Style (May 19, 2008)

:rofl:

CG, you are a quick one arent ya.....:woohoo:


----------



## CasualGrower (May 19, 2008)

Yep )


----------



## sportcardiva (May 19, 2008)

mine


----------



## Cali*Style (May 19, 2008)

And you, are just sneaky....lol 




Mine


----------



## smokybear (May 19, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 19, 2008)

mine


----------



## Cali*Style (May 19, 2008)

me me meeeeeeee, mine


----------



## smokybear (May 19, 2008)

Nope. Still mine. Sorry....


----------



## matt420lane (May 19, 2008)

:rant: ...stay out i win!!!!!


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (May 19, 2008)

sorry about that one huh


----------



## Cali*Style (May 20, 2008)

mine again..... Mwaa ha haa haaaaaaaa


----------



## sportcardiva (May 20, 2008)

nope mine


----------



## matt420lane (May 20, 2008)

MINE, MINE, MINE.....:rant:...why cant you people stay out:confused2:


----------



## Kupunakane (May 20, 2008)

Running in the Mist
once again it's time
you heard my footsteps
and once again it's MINE. LOL

issuance2x_xthumb.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## sportcardiva (May 20, 2008)

mine


----------



## smokybear (May 20, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## matt420lane (May 20, 2008)

i need, i need........what do we win?......nothing...:rant:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 20, 2008)

mine mine mine mine i win the nuthing


----------



## Kupunakane (May 20, 2008)

Mine



smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## sportcardiva (May 20, 2008)

mine


----------



## matt420lane (May 20, 2008)

:rant:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 20, 2008)

lol mine


----------



## Kimmy0_0Tart (May 20, 2008)

*Mine.*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 20, 2008)

*mine*


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 20, 2008)

complete this to win:

if i was a catapillar
life would be a farce
id climb up all the apple trees
and slide down on my ???


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 20, 2008)

billy_fyshe said:
			
		

> complete this to win:
> 
> if i was a catapillar
> life would be a farce
> ...



:yeahthat:


----------



## Cali*Style (May 20, 2008)

Arse...?? 


Anyways.



Mine.  :ignore:


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 20, 2008)

hands & knees?  

yay, i win


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 20, 2008)

Im watchin' you...


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 20, 2008)

and my uppance shall come?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 20, 2008)

LOL..exactly....I win.


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 20, 2008)

genie says i win


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 20, 2008)

Lol


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 20, 2008)

ok then, shoulder angel says i win


----------



## Cali*Style (May 20, 2008)

lol



Still





MINE....:ignore: :hubba:


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 20, 2008)

heres some top tips for ya
read these, apply as necessary, then forget all about posting  

DON'T waste money on expensive ipods. Simply think of your favourite tune and hum it. If you want to "switch tracks", simply think of another song you like and hum that instead.

CINEMA goers. Please have consideration for pirate DVD viewers by having a pee before the film starts.

RAPPERS. Avoid having to say 'know what I'm sayin' all the time by actually speaking clearly in the first place.

DON'T waste money on expensive paper shredders to avoid having your identity stolen. Simply place a few dog turds in the bin bags along with your old bank statements.

WORRIED that your teeth will be stained after a heavy night drinking red 
wine? Simply drink a bottle of white wine before going to bed to remove the stains.

BURGLARS. When fleeing from the police, run with your right arm sticking out at 90 degrees, wrapped in a baby mattress in case they set one of their dogs on you.

EMPLOYERS Avoid hiring unlucky people by immediately tossing half the CVs into the bin.

MEN When listening to your favourite CD, simply turn up the sound to the 
volume you desire; then turn it down three notches. This will save your wife from having to do it.

BANGING two pistachio nutshells together gives the impression that a very small horse is approaching.

BLIND PEOPLE Give yourself at least a chance of seeing something by not 
wearing heavy dark glasses all the time.

ALCOHOL makes an ideal substitute for happiness.

DRIVERS. If a car breaks down or stalls in front of you, beep your horn and wave your arms frantically. This should help the car start and send them on their way.

CAR thieves Don't be discouraged when nothing is on view. All the valuables may be hidden in the glove box or under a seat.

DEPRESSED people Instead of attempting suicide as a 'cry for help', simply shout 'Help!' thus saving money on paracetamol, etc.

MOTORISTS Avoid getting prosecuted for using your phone whilst driving. 
Simply pop your mobile inside a large shell and the police will think you 
are listening to the sea.

SHOES last twice as long if only worn every other day.

SINGLE men convince people that you have a girlfriend by standing outside Etam with several bags of shopping, looking at your watch and occasionally glancing inside.

BOIL an egg to perfection without costly egg timers by popping the egg into boiling water and driving away from your home at exactly 60mph. After 3 miles, phone your wife and tell her to take the egg out the pan.

ALCOHOLICS don't worry where the next drink is coming from. Go to the pub, where a large selection is available at retail prices.

McDONALD'S Make your brown carrier bags green in colour so they blend in with the countryside after they've been thrown out of car windows.

WOMEN Don't waste energy faking orgasms. Most men couldn't give a hoot anyway and you could use the saved energy to clean the house afterwards.

:rofl:


----------



## smokybear (May 20, 2008)

Lol. Good stuff billy. But still mine.


----------



## Cali*Style (May 20, 2008)

Hey smoky....




:bump:




:rofl:  I am stealthy like an elephant...


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 20, 2008)

Cali*Style said:
			
		

> :rofl: I am stealthy like an elephant...


 
I am stealthy like a ninja, like a white ninja :chuck: 

hi-jaaaaa


----------



## smokybear (May 20, 2008)

Whats up Cali.... 

:hitchair:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 20, 2008)

:rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant:


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 20, 2008)

all that tension
u'll give ur self high blood pressure


----------



## Cali*Style (May 20, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Whats up Cali....
> 
> :hitchair:



lol :rofl: lol

Sorry guys and gals....

My elephant like stealthy-ness insures this will be mine for ever.


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 20, 2008)

really?


----------



## CasualGrower (May 20, 2008)

I am the WINNER!!!!


----------



## SativaWeed (May 20, 2008)

nuh uh....mine.


----------



## Cali*Style (May 20, 2008)

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:

:lama:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 20, 2008)

Mine:rant:


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 20, 2008)

mine


----------



## CasualGrower (May 20, 2008)

Where's my prize??? I WIN!!!!!


PS this is NUTZ hehe


----------



## SativaWeed (May 20, 2008)

mine


----------



## smokybear (May 20, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## matt420lane (May 21, 2008)

:rant:.....dam...frigin...postin...over and over...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bella420 (May 21, 2008)

what is this TLW?? I love the last word lol I want it!!! tee hee


----------



## sportcardiva (May 21, 2008)

mine


----------



## Bella420 (May 21, 2008)

sportcardiva said:
			
		

> mine


awww can't we share? hehehe


----------



## sportcardiva (May 21, 2008)

ya we could lol lots all sure but let me be the last to post hehehehehe


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 21, 2008)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> Where's my prize??? I WIN!!!!!
> 
> 
> PS this is NUTZ hehe


 
hhhhmmmmmm nutz
raw cashews for me please


----------



## Melissa (May 21, 2008)

*its time everyone gave up 
i am the 
winner 
*


----------



## sportcardiva (May 21, 2008)

lol me


----------



## Melissa (May 21, 2008)

*only temporarily :giggle:*
*im back winning *


----------



## sportcardiva (May 21, 2008)

mememememe


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 21, 2008)

now im winning :woohoo:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 21, 2008)

*mine*


----------



## Brouli (May 21, 2008)

groveeeeee  baby


----------



## CasualGrower (May 21, 2008)

TAG!!  I'm Winning!!!


----------



## Cali*Style (May 21, 2008)

ME again...... :woohoo::woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## Bella420 (May 21, 2008)

hehe grabs the last post and runs away***
:woohoo:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 21, 2008)

:bump: :farm: :ccc:


----------



## Bella420 (May 21, 2008)

:yay:hehehe


----------



## smokybear (May 21, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## SativaWeed (May 21, 2008)

:watchplant: *mine.*


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 21, 2008)

:woohoo:


----------



## matt420lane (May 21, 2008)

:rant:


----------



## Cali*Style (May 21, 2008)

With :lama: like stealth, He grabs the prize and disapears into the night.

:banana:










Thanks for playing. THE END

:rofl:


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 21, 2008)

happy bunny says i win


----------



## Cali*Style (May 21, 2008)

:rofl:   :ignore:


----------



## CasualGrower (May 21, 2008)

CG takes the lead.


----------



## Cali*Style (May 21, 2008)

:woohoo:   Mine all mine....:fid:


----------



## CasualGrower (May 21, 2008)

I will post the LAST post tonite and take the win from you:hubba:  hahhaa.. Ooops I just did 

I WIN!!!!


----------



## Cali*Style (May 21, 2008)

:rant:    Its still mine....lol

































:rofl:


----------



## CasualGrower (May 21, 2008)

/SLAPS the shot away from the rim!!!!!


REJECTED and Stolen back!!!!


----------



## Cali*Style (May 21, 2008)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


I think I got robbed........:holysheep: :spit:


----------



## smokybear (May 21, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## Bella420 (May 21, 2008)

... casually slips in and out unnoticed....
:giggle::ciao::fly:


----------



## Cali*Style (May 21, 2008)

:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


Not so casually, grabs Bellas little bit of glory..... And runs like hell.:hubba:


----------



## Bella420 (May 21, 2008)

stops :rofl: and :joint4:long enough to wave at Cali*Style :ciao:
and omg I am truly lmao:giggle:


----------



## Cali*Style (May 21, 2008)

Lol


----------



## SmokinMom (May 21, 2008)

moi


----------



## sportcardiva (May 21, 2008)

mine


----------



## CasualGrower (May 21, 2008)

MINE!!!!!

Because I am fast..... Like a Marsupial!!!


----------



## sportcardiva (May 21, 2008)

mine


----------



## SmokinMom (May 21, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 21, 2008)

mine


----------



## Cali*Style (May 21, 2008)

Like a charging :lama:....... I am in, have possession, and am gone like a :lama: in the night.


:woohoo: :banana: :woohoo:


----------



## SativaWeed (May 21, 2008)

I'm gonna ride my..:lama: ,
From Peru to Texarkana...:guitar: 

I'm gonna ride him good..:hubba: 

In the old neighborhood..:welcome:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 21, 2008)

mine


----------



## Bella420 (May 21, 2008)

:48:


----------



## matt420lane (May 22, 2008)

ALL WAYS MINE !!!!!!!!!!

:rant:


----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

:bump:



:holysheep:






:rofl:   Thanks for holding it for me... :rofl:


----------



## Bella420 (May 22, 2008)

mind if I borrow?


----------



## sportcardiva (May 22, 2008)

no lol mine


----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

:fly:




As I soar away with the prize.... lol


----------



## sportcardiva (May 22, 2008)

mine


----------



## matt420lane (May 22, 2008)

DIVA!!!!.....:rant:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)




----------



## Bella420 (May 22, 2008)

:yay:mine... :giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

not anymore.


----------



## matt420lane (May 22, 2008)

I smoked mom...lol......:rant:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

i need to go to bed.  it's 1 am.


----------



## Bella420 (May 22, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> i need to go to bed.  it's 1 am.


here toke this first...  :ccc:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 22, 2008)

mine


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

:holysheep:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 22, 2008)

lol mine


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

nite

thread closed.


----------



## matt420lane (May 22, 2008)

opened!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rant:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 22, 2008)

lol yup it is open and its mine lol


----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

:bump:

:rofl:


Not anymore......


----------



## sportcardiva (May 22, 2008)

yup mine


----------



## Bella420 (May 22, 2008)

OK Nothin to see here... Gonna go try to rest a bit and I will just take the prize with me for safekeeping!! LOL :giggle:
Gnight All Stay Safe


----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

:::SWOOPED::: it at the last second....lol


Night.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 22, 2008)

night but its mine lol


----------



## matt420lane (May 22, 2008)

dam 420 people...lol.....:rant:


----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

Mwaaahhh ha ha haaaaaaaaa...

Couldnt sleep thinking that this was stolen by Diva.


Mine again...


Night.


:rofl:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 22, 2008)

mine


----------



## smokybear (May 22, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## matt420lane (May 22, 2008)

mine...:rant:


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

no no no you know its mine matt


----------



## matt420lane (May 22, 2008)

mine....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rant::rant::rant:


----------



## matt420lane (May 22, 2008)

it stays mine:rant:


----------



## matt420lane (May 22, 2008)

all ways mine:rant:


----------



## matt420lane (May 22, 2008)

forever mine:rant:


----------



## matt420lane (May 22, 2008)

you under stand MAN!!!!.....:rant::rant:


----------



## matt420lane (May 22, 2008)

and still...:rant:


----------



## matt420lane (May 22, 2008)

:confused2:


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 22, 2008)

stop flooding the chat  

:woohoo: i win


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

Don't you guys ever sleep?


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 22, 2008)

yea but i sleep type
so i cant be held responsable for anythin i write


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

its like takin candy from a baby.


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 22, 2008)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :baby:


----------



## CasualGrower (May 22, 2008)

Cg Ftw!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

me again


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 22, 2008)

not for long


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

uh huh


----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

:bump:



Mwaaaaah ha ha haaaaaa.


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 22, 2008)

sneaky sneaky


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

not


----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

Go Super Lama, Gooooooo....


:lama:





:banana:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

kill the lama


----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

I wont do it....       I love my lama.:ignore::ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

kill the lama
vote for obama
like my mama

lmao


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 22, 2008)




----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Lol @ mom



Mine


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

Thats MINE Lama


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

mine mine mine mine


----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

:bump:



Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine....:rant:


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

NO

I think you will find it's







MINE


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 22, 2008)

then again...


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

errrrr


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 22, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Post


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

no

i think you will find this is the last


----------



## SativaWeed (May 22, 2008)

This stops now.:ignore:  It's mine ya hear!?!? :hairpull: MINE!!mine.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

sorry

but this is the last







BOX


----------



## SativaWeed (May 22, 2008)

mine


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

mine mine mine


----------



## SativaWeed (May 22, 2008)

Is very nice! But is mine. *GREAT SUCCESS!!*


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

errrr


----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

LOL


:bump:

Mine


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

muahahahaha


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

http://cyberechos.creteil.iufm.fr/cyber6/Actualite/mines/mine1.JPG


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 22, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

Trumped



Not


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)




----------



## billy_fyshe (May 22, 2008)

lol
funny little face
just spat a bit of beer on my monitor grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

have a look what I'm drinkin




and its all 
MINE


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 22, 2008)

hhhmmm tasty
drinkin murphys irish stout
and its a bugger to clean off a monitor
thanks very much


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

de rien

lol

still


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 22, 2008)

evil calvin says i win


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

sorry doc






its me


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> have a look what I'm drinkin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Is that pelican ****?


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 22, 2008)

no its pelican wee wee :spit:


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

Sorry

but the







is

MINE


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

funny pic


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 22, 2008)

yea but im still winnin


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

but this 1 is mine


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 22, 2008)

yea but...
meet miss whiplash
& shes all mine hhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## CasualGrower (May 22, 2008)

Mine!!!!!


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

ButThisIsThe

Last

Whip​


----------



## CasualGrower (May 22, 2008)

Mine Again!!


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 22, 2008)

kinky bastard


----------



## SativaWeed (May 22, 2008)

mine...simple


----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

Hey sativa.......

:bump:



Mine again.
LOL


----------



## CasualGrower (May 22, 2008)

I win!!!


----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

Dang it...............  :rant:



*MINE   *LOL


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

whip me baby.  i like it.


lmao


----------



## matt420lane (May 23, 2008)

http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb161/xqlim/4kog2ee.jpg.....mine!!!!!


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> whip me baby.  i like it.
> 
> 
> lmao












mine mine mine


----------



## matt420lane (May 23, 2008)

mom and my bro have something going onnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!........sick:rant:


----------



## matt420lane (May 23, 2008)

Dont Shame The Fam!!!!!!!!!!......lol


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (May 23, 2008)

And here they are again on a play day away from work


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

morning lol


----------



## sportcardiva (May 23, 2008)

mine


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

mornin sport

do that again and i'm gona have too









you


mine mine mine


----------



## Bella420 (May 23, 2008)

:giggle:


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

mine mine mine


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 23, 2008)

hold on monkey boy

its mine


----------



## Bella420 (May 23, 2008)

mine!! :yay:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 23, 2008)

mine


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 23, 2008)

Your monkey looks bored, so I thought I would show you a happy monkey


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

*MINE* is developing bad habits


----------



## sportcardiva (May 23, 2008)

mine


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 23, 2008)

:bump: :woohoo:


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

Sport I told ya before what I'm gona do to you with



MINE


----------



## sportcardiva (May 23, 2008)

lol mine


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 23, 2008)




----------



## smokybear (May 23, 2008)

Mine. And I love Fridays.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

Not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





 MINE


----------



## sportcardiva (May 23, 2008)

mine


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

This
is
http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/land/docs/17first.mp3
mine


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

you asked 4 it sport


mine mine mine


http://devo-whip-it--mp3-download.k...It--mp3-download.kohit.net/_/630596&id=630596


----------



## matt420lane (May 24, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/data/584/matts_feet_copy.jpg

I love my feet!!!...:rant:


----------



## Bella420 (May 24, 2008)

hehehe mine


----------



## sportcardiva (May 24, 2008)

mine your feet are really ugly matt lol the ugliest i have ever seen lol


----------



## AsianSky (May 24, 2008)

My landlord caught me watering my plants outside the apartment garden. His dumb *ss Indian look tell me i better move my babies elsewhere soon. IDK if he's gonna call the PoPo on me or not. Very sad and thinking alot right now . Need to smoke a bowl ...........argggggggghhhh .......bad weekends !!:holysheep:

How is everyone today ? Ready for the Memorial Weekends parties yes guys ? US ppl only !! = )


----------



## matt420lane (May 24, 2008)

dam asian sorry!!!!!.....I know its sad but you have to look up bro and get it to gether....I dont want to see you put in jail over some dum landlord !!!!

you can bring them to my house bro!!!

again sorry for that news


----------



## matt420lane (May 24, 2008)

Come On Diva ....rub My Feet.....and Do You Mind Cleaning My Ears Out When Your Down There....lol.........


----------



## AsianSky (May 24, 2008)

Well, im gonna go find a place for my plants tomorrow. There's a dense river's side with alot of trees near my apartment. They're clones so i guess just planting them and leave them be until 3-4 months later. IDK .....im high ....gonna chill to let's this thing away ...........= ) happy thoughs .........yes .......party tomorrow with my friends.......yay


----------



## matt420lane (May 24, 2008)

PLANT MOVING PARTY!!!

GET ALL YOUR FRIENDS IN ON MOVING THE PLANTS.......THAT WAY if THE POLICE SEE YOU CAN POINT FINGERS AT THE LESS FRIENDLY ONE OF YOUR FRIENDS!!!!!!......LOL...J\K....BE GOOD MR ASIAN
                                       OR BE GOOD AT IT  !!!!

:confused2:


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 24, 2008)

sorry- MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matt420lane (May 24, 2008)

Sorry You Did Not Have It Longer


----------



## smokybear (May 24, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## matt420lane (May 24, 2008)

MINE....:rant:


----------



## crozar (May 24, 2008)

i was thinking of making a mobile grow room , it would be great so you can give out fresh weed while driving , oh yes the car must be parked in the garage for electricity and then on the flowering time in the last day you drive around the city lol , that is if im in amsterdam il get those high sealing cars


----------



## AsianSky (May 24, 2008)

Mine ? What ? Are you guys trying to jack my babies or something ? LOL .....Sorry yall cant have them, i will like poisonious traps around my babies when i planting them near the river side, good luck on finding mates !! JK gosh so high .....gonna cut all the buds off the sativa mom tomorrow too, and put it in shoes box and hide it in my friends house a couple blocks away from my apartment. Well just in case the PoPo ever show up i will have a couple hot thai chilies plants outside the garden, and a ttray of fresh strawberry .......wow im high on the test bud of the sativa's mom .....wow ...feeling it hit me ....need to chill .........lalala singing

The trichs on the mother plant was clear the last time i check about 2-3 weeks ago, is this bad ? What will the high like ? i want to learn manicuring .....any links guy ?well........i know this good enough cuz im rreally feeling something right now !~!


----------



## sportcardiva (May 24, 2008)

mine


----------



## AsianSky (May 24, 2008)

You can have my babies anytime Sporty .......LOL.....JK !! Anyways, anyone live in the US ? Have yall watch a new tv show called DEA on Fox ? This show is somewhat familiar to the popular show COPS, but these only about busting drugs. I saw a couple shows lately and this really scared me , the govertment is going harsh on mj, the DEA is doing krazy stuffs now !!! I want my mommy, hix hix =*(


----------



## bud.uncle (May 24, 2008)

asian thats 


MINE







over your back yard

were gona rip you


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 24, 2008)

MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE


----------



## bud.uncle (May 24, 2008)

sorry




MINEMINEMINEMINE


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 24, 2008)

mine again


----------



## sportcardiva (May 24, 2008)

mine lol


----------



## bud.uncle (May 24, 2008)

Nope it is all MIne


----------



## SativaWeed (May 24, 2008)

It's my 'SupercollosalBlockbusterMonkeymovie' and it's all mine.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 24, 2008)

But they are all


----------



## smokybear (May 24, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 24, 2008)




----------



## smokybear (May 24, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 24, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (May 24, 2008)

mine lol


----------



## SativaWeed (May 24, 2008)

_mine.............................................................:hubba: _


----------



## MamaGreen (May 24, 2008)

you're all deluded, it's so clearly irrevocably _mine_


----------



## sportcardiva (May 24, 2008)

nope mine


----------



## Cali*Style (May 25, 2008)

I'MMMM BACK....

:bump:





MINE


----------



## sportcardiva (May 25, 2008)

lol you maybe back but its still mine lol


----------



## smokybear (May 25, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 25, 2008)

mine


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 25, 2008)

*Mine mine all mine. :hubba: *


----------



## sportcardiva (May 25, 2008)

no mine lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 25, 2008)

*I'll give you 2 joints and a stick of gum if i can have it?  *


----------



## sportcardiva (May 25, 2008)

lol mine mine mine mine mine can i still have the joint and the gum though lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 25, 2008)

*How about i give you a shotgun with the joint and you can watch me blow a bubble?   *


----------



## sportcardiva (May 25, 2008)

lol k mine mine mine mine thanks for the joint hehe


----------



## sportcardiva (May 25, 2008)

that joint was a really good smoke tbg


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 25, 2008)

*Did you like my bubble blowing skills? :hubba: *


----------



## smokybear (May 25, 2008)

It's all mine TBG...


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 25, 2008)

i win


----------



## bud.uncle (May 25, 2008)

http://www.fundraisingseeds.com/wp-content/uploads/nine.jpg
http://www.memoriesofobedientnaenia.com/images/nine_logo.jpg


----------



## bud.uncle (May 25, 2008)

Its ALL


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 25, 2008)




----------



## billy_fyshe (May 25, 2008)

im still winning


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 25, 2008)




----------



## billy_fyshe (May 25, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (May 25, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (May 25, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (May 25, 2008)




----------



## SativaWeed (May 25, 2008)

:ignore: nope, mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 25, 2008)

mine


----------



## MamaGreen (May 26, 2008)

Attention k-mart shoppers: Bananarama...that is all


----------



## sportcardiva (May 26, 2008)

lol mine


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 26, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (May 26, 2008)

lol mine


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 26, 2008)

anyone?  






:woohoo:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 26, 2008)

mine


----------



## bud.uncle (May 26, 2008)

Take that Sport




And it's all MINE MINE MINE


----------



## bud.uncle (May 26, 2008)

Do I have to keep telling you all


Thread Closed

It's MINE


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 26, 2008)

mine


----------



## MamaGreen (May 26, 2008)

^^^^LMBO!

and no, mine...nanananana


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 26, 2008)

sorry!


----------



## smokybear (May 26, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## MamaGreen (May 26, 2008)

guys, i have no life, i can do this all day!

mineminemine!


----------



## smokybear (May 26, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 26, 2008)

im winning :woohoo:


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 26, 2008)

not anymore!


----------



## smokybear (May 26, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 26, 2008)

sorry..............


----------



## sportcardiva (May 26, 2008)

mine


----------



## CasualGrower (May 26, 2008)

mine


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 26, 2008)

still a winna'!


----------



## smokybear (May 26, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## MamaGreen (May 26, 2008)

Gotcha last!


----------



## bud.uncle (May 26, 2008)

Stick 'em up punk, it's MINE ALL MINE


----------



## MamaGreen (May 26, 2008)

what, no groin shot?

*yoink!* mine


----------



## bud.uncle (May 26, 2008)




----------



## MamaGreen (May 26, 2008)

thats obscene and delicious!


----------



## sportcardiva (May 26, 2008)

mine that is sick uncle lol


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 26, 2008)

mine all mine


----------



## smokybear (May 26, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## SativaWeed (May 26, 2008)

Mein


----------



## SmokinMom (May 26, 2008)

whoosh!


----------



## smokybear (May 26, 2008)

Sorry.....mine....


----------



## sportcardiva (May 26, 2008)

mine


----------



## smokybear (May 26, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 26, 2008)

mine


----------



## smokybear (May 26, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 27, 2008)

mine


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 27, 2008)

hey guess what?


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 27, 2008)

*mine!*


----------



## sportcardiva (May 27, 2008)

nope not yet mine


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 27, 2008)

Thats What She Said!


----------



## sportcardiva (May 27, 2008)

lol mine


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 27, 2008)

*thread closed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*go away!!!!!!!!!!*


nothing to see here folks.....


----------



## matt420lane (May 27, 2008)

mine mine mine..!!!!...:rant:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 27, 2008)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo mine mine


----------



## matt420lane (May 27, 2008)

yessssssssssssssssss, yessssssssssssss mine mine...:rant:


----------



## matt420lane (May 27, 2008)

all mine, still mine, all ways has bin mine!!.....:rant:


----------



## matt420lane (May 27, 2008)

MINE....!!!!!....:rant:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 27, 2008)

mine


----------



## smokybear (May 27, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 27, 2008)

mine


----------



## Bella420 (May 27, 2008)

mine :yay:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 27, 2008)

mine lol


----------



## smokybear (May 27, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## Bella420 (May 27, 2008)

thanks for holding it for me


----------



## bud.uncle (May 27, 2008)

sportcardiva said:
			
		

> mine that is sick uncle lol




Maybe............

But.........

It's

All

MINE
MINE
MINE
MINE
MINE
MINE
MINE


​


----------



## Bella420 (May 27, 2008)

lol nice but mine.. and im going to bed and takin it with me!! hehe gnight yall


----------



## smokybear (May 27, 2008)

Mine. Sleep tight.


----------



## choking_victim (May 27, 2008)

I'll let you guys borrow it for a bit, bt just be nice and return this thread to me when you're done.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 27, 2008)

*Will do CV.  *


----------



## smokybear (May 27, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 27, 2008)

*I'll let you all have my girlfriend if i can have the thread. :hubba:  *


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 27, 2008)

:woohoo:


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 27, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *I'll let you all have my girlfriend if i can have the thread. :hubba:  *


 
:holysheep:  its all yours


----------



## Dubbaman (May 27, 2008)

Ive seen her up close mang  you can keep her ill take the thread


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 27, 2008)

*I should give you negative rep for that D. :rofl: *


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 27, 2008)

hey TBG, will this work on her


----------



## Ettesun (May 27, 2008)

:giggle:ostpicsworthless:

Sure love you guys...    But it's memememememememe.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 27, 2008)

mine!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ettesun (May 27, 2008)

eace:       it's me again.


----------



## Cali*Style (May 27, 2008)

:bump:


Me again


----------



## slowmo77 (May 27, 2008)

just when you think your out, they drag you back in.... its mine now!:chuck:


----------



## bud.uncle (May 27, 2008)

I have got it

It's MINE

Chase me for it.................................................


----------



## SmokinMom (May 27, 2008)

all mine


----------



## MamaGreen (May 27, 2008)

spongebob says it's all mine
*hides it at the bottom of the ocean*


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Dubbaman (May 27, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *I should give you negative rep for that D. :rofl: *


  it only stings for a minuet or two


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 27, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## smokybear (May 27, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## MamaGreen (May 27, 2008)

grow room A/C unit is busted so i claim mine to make me feel better!


----------



## slowmo77 (May 27, 2008)

its mine now.. i win i win i win.


----------



## Richy-B (May 27, 2008)

It's mine now.


----------



## Richy-B (May 27, 2008)

Now, I'm the winner


----------



## slowmo77 (May 27, 2008)

im the wiener!!! lol mine.


----------



## slowmo77 (May 27, 2008)

heres my prize


----------



## Bella420 (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for keeping it safe for me hehehe but its MINE now


----------



## slowmo77 (May 27, 2008)

thats a (special) cookie. you wouldn't like it. so its still mine:chuck:


----------



## MamaGreen (May 27, 2008)

wheres a cookie LOLCat when you need one 

oh yeah,by the way...mine!


----------



## Dubbaman (May 27, 2008)

Did someone say cookie Me like cookie


----------



## MamaGreen (May 27, 2008)

LOL good enough!
good enough for it to be mine!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 27, 2008)

ka pow!


----------



## sportcardiva (May 27, 2008)

mine


----------



## slowmo77 (May 27, 2008)

i licked it, so its mine


----------



## sportcardiva (May 27, 2008)

lol so mine


----------



## smokybear (May 27, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 27, 2008)

mine


----------



## sportcardiva (May 27, 2008)

i thought this pic was cute


----------



## Bella420 (May 28, 2008)

that is cute hehehe I'll hang on to this for now thanks


----------



## sportcardiva (May 28, 2008)

lol mine


----------



## matt420lane (May 28, 2008)

wish you still had it?

MINE....!!!!....:rant:


----------



## Ettesun (May 28, 2008)

I'm baaaaacccckkkk...
:woohoo:


----------



## matt420lane (May 28, 2008)

thats my girl friend checking on my plants...:confused2:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 28, 2008)

mine


----------



## smokybear (May 28, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 28, 2008)

mine


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 28, 2008)

your my wife now


----------



## Dubbaman (May 28, 2008)

Homie dont play that


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 28, 2008)

*Homie da clown was the best. :rofl:  I liked Fire Marshall Bill.  *


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 28, 2008)

Come for me when the firey ball weighs heavily in the sky...


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 28, 2008)

*mine*


----------



## Dubbaman (May 28, 2008)

Not anymore


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 28, 2008)

*Hope that's not your wife billy. :giggle: *


			
				billy_fyshe said:
			
		

> Come for me when the firey ball weighs heavily in the sky...


----------



## OliieTea (May 28, 2008)

Did someone say Homie.. I have loads of them.. woohoo


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 28, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Hope that's not your wife billy. :giggle: *


 
no, thats my bit on the side
my wife is much rougher  

now pitty has got to make me the winner


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 28, 2008)

*You win billy as right now i'm feeling very, very, very sorry for ya. :spit: *


----------



## slowmo77 (May 28, 2008)

mines


----------



## bud.uncle (May 28, 2008)

MINE MINE MINE

IF YOU WANT IT YOUR GONA HAVE TO CHASE ME ACROSS EUROPE 4 IT

I'M ON A 10 DAY ROAD TRIP

COME N GET IT SUCKER


----------



## slowmo77 (May 28, 2008)

i win again


----------



## sportcardiva (May 28, 2008)

nope mine


----------



## slowmo77 (May 28, 2008)

mine again:yay:


----------



## smokybear (May 28, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 28, 2008)

mine


----------



## slowmo77 (May 28, 2008)

crap i can't win for losin. oh wait i win!


----------



## sportcardiva (May 28, 2008)

mine lol


----------



## smokybear (May 28, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## slowmo77 (May 28, 2008)

yours!


----------



## sportcardiva (May 28, 2008)

mine


----------



## matt420lane (May 28, 2008)

mine now!!!!!!!!...:rant:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 28, 2008)

lol no matt mine


----------



## matt420lane (May 28, 2008)

mineminemineminemineminemineminemineminemineminemineminemineminemine
minemineminemineminemineminemineminemineminemineminemineminenmine
mineminemineminemineminemineminemineminenmineminemineminemine
minemineminemineminemineminemineminemieminemineminemine
mineminemineminemineminemineminemineminemineminemine
minemineminemineminemineminemineminemineminemine
mineminemineminemineminemineminemineminemine
minemineminemineminemineminemineminemine
mineminemineminemineminemineminemine
minemineminemineminemineminemine
mineminemineminemineminemine
minemineminemineminemine
mineminemineminemine
minemineminemine
mineminemine
minemine
mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rant:


----------



## slowmo77 (May 28, 2008)

hah! mine


----------



## smokybear (May 28, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 28, 2008)

oops


----------



## smokybear (May 28, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 28, 2008)

mine


----------



## smokybear (May 28, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## smokybear (May 28, 2008)

For me the world is weird because it is stupendous, awesome, mysterious, unfathomable. My interest has been to convince you that you must assume responsibility for being here, in this marvelous world, in this marvelous time. I wanted to convince you that you must learn to make every act count, since you are going to be here for only a short while, in fact, too short for you to witness all the marvels of it. (Don Juan in Carlos Castaneda's Journey to Ixtlan)

And its mine....still..


----------



## sportcardiva (May 29, 2008)

mine


----------



## smokybear (May 29, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 29, 2008)

*bump!*


----------



## smokybear (May 29, 2008)

Still mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 29, 2008)

mine


----------



## sportcardiva (May 29, 2008)

mine


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2008)

wrong


----------



## sportcardiva (May 29, 2008)

right it is mine lol


----------



## Richy-B (May 29, 2008)

What's this "mine". I thought it was "I win" Last person to have a post is the winner, right. A never ending game. Did it get changed from original plan? Anyways, I'm winning!


----------



## sportcardiva (May 29, 2008)

mine


----------



## matt420lane (May 29, 2008)

allllllllll mine....:rant:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 29, 2008)

mine o and ya matt uncle said to kick your *** so i well lol


----------



## matt420lane (May 29, 2008)

I know.....I woke up late and missed coffee before his walk about!!

I suck..:rant:......but mine!!!!


----------



## sportcardiva (May 29, 2008)

no mine lol


----------



## matt420lane (May 29, 2008)

dam sport car diva's ......mine!!!!....:rant:
........

im sorry here you can have it!!!!!


----------



## matt420lane (May 29, 2008)

HAAAAAA!!!!!!!.....NO WAY....!!!!...MINE.....:rant:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 29, 2008)

thanks mine lol


----------



## matt420lane (May 29, 2008)

was yours ...mine!!!!


----------



## sportcardiva (May 29, 2008)

and mine again lol


----------



## matt420lane (May 29, 2008)

not for long you to slowwwwwwwww....


----------



## sportcardiva (May 29, 2008)

nope i think you are the slow one lol


----------



## matt420lane (May 29, 2008)

yep...:rant:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 29, 2008)

lol mine


----------



## matt420lane (May 29, 2008)

:rant:


----------



## matt420lane (May 29, 2008)

mine.......:confused2:


----------



## smokybear (May 29, 2008)

Mine now..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 29, 2008)

*Winner winner chicken dinner.  *


----------



## matt420lane (May 29, 2008)

mine


----------



## sportcardiva (May 29, 2008)

mine


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 29, 2008)

*You guys and gals remind me of that cartoon Finding Nemo when the Seagulls are saying mine, mine, mine, mine. :rofl: *


----------



## smokybear (May 29, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 29, 2008)

and the winner of the longest thread ever, goes to...

ME  

hey TBG heres a pick of the missus
one damn fine lady


----------



## sportcardiva (May 29, 2008)

mine mine mine mine lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 29, 2008)

*Damn billy i didn't know your wife was Sloth.   "Hey you guys"   Goonies is a great movie.  *


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 29, 2008)

yea it is

but im still winning


----------



## sportcardiva (May 29, 2008)

nope mine


----------



## slowmo77 (May 29, 2008)

who's gonna win? i don't know! its me


----------



## Dubbaman (May 29, 2008)

Ok Ok im tired of fighting for this threads win  so ive decided the person who attempts to post after me will be forever taking my friend Pete home after our nights out.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 29, 2008)

*Damn D that's nasty.  I can see the car was moving at the time he decided to cough up his dinner. :rofl: *


----------



## slowmo77 (May 29, 2008)

sorry TBG your stuck takin pete home and you lost your spot.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 29, 2008)

mine


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 29, 2008)

mine


----------



## slowmo77 (May 29, 2008)

mine


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 29, 2008)

not for long


----------



## sportcardiva (May 29, 2008)

mine


----------



## SativaWeed (May 29, 2008)

uhuh mine


----------



## sportcardiva (May 29, 2008)

mine


----------



## matt420lane (May 29, 2008)

:rant:.....she thinks kus she has a cut little kitten i will let her keep last post!!


HAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## sportcardiva (May 30, 2008)

haha it is a cute kitten and its a cute kitten rolling a joint lol


----------



## matt420lane (May 30, 2008)

SO...lol....it's still mine!!!!


----------



## sportcardiva (May 30, 2008)

no mine lol


----------



## sportcardiva (May 30, 2008)

mine and you cant get it know go away or the kitty wont roll you a joint lol


----------



## matt420lane (May 30, 2008)

deal!!!!


----------



## sportcardiva (May 30, 2008)

i was joking lol


----------



## matt420lane (May 30, 2008)

wares my joint?...:rant:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 30, 2008)

lol the kitty is passing it to you


----------



## matt420lane (May 30, 2008)

o ya!!!!


----------



## sportcardiva (May 30, 2008)

lol everyone gets a joint from the kitty


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 30, 2008)

mine


----------



## sportcardiva (May 30, 2008)

mne


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 30, 2008)

its official, i win


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 30, 2008)

*nooooooo, it's MEEEEeeeeeeeeee!!!!*


----------



## sportcardiva (May 30, 2008)

mine


----------



## slowmo77 (May 30, 2008)

here kitty kitty kitty, here kitty kitty kitty, meow its mine. haha. lol


----------



## SativaWeed (May 30, 2008)

_RATS!!! _mine


----------



## sportcardiva (May 30, 2008)

mine


----------



## smokybear (May 31, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 31, 2008)

mine


----------



## matt420lane (May 31, 2008)

ALL MINE!!!!...:rant:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 31, 2008)

no mine lol


----------



## smokybear (May 31, 2008)

Sorry....mine again.....always....


----------



## sportcardiva (May 31, 2008)

nope mine mine mine mine


----------



## matt420lane (May 31, 2008)

mine mine mine....:confused2:


----------



## matt420lane (May 31, 2008)

MINEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE...:rant:


----------



## smokybear (May 31, 2008)

Get back. It's mine.


----------



## matt420lane (May 31, 2008)

mine


----------



## sportcardiva (May 31, 2008)

mine


----------



## matt420lane (May 31, 2008)

the kitty falls asleep and gets jacked!!!!!...


----------



## smokybear (May 31, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## matt420lane (May 31, 2008)

dam smokin bears!!!!...mine....:rant:


----------



## smokybear (May 31, 2008)

Nope. still mine.


----------



## matt420lane (May 31, 2008)

:rant:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 31, 2008)

mine


----------



## matt420lane (May 31, 2008)

good nite all!!!!!

mine...


----------



## sportcardiva (May 31, 2008)

mine


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 31, 2008)

nope, its mine

:woohoo:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 31, 2008)

*mine* :yay:


----------



## Dubbaman (May 31, 2008)

:stoned: hey i found my winners thread


----------



## sportcardiva (May 31, 2008)

mine


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 31, 2008)

_it's all mine, just for meeeeeee.:hubba: _


----------



## sportcardiva (May 31, 2008)

nooooooooo me lol


----------



## SativaWeed (May 31, 2008)

_know _me..cause' it's mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 31, 2008)

no mine mine mine mine


----------



## SmokinMom (May 31, 2008)

Mom for the win.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 31, 2008)

lol mine


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 1, 2008)

M.i.n.e.


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 1, 2008)

mine


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 1, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 1, 2008)

mine..........


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 1, 2008)

whos winning now? oh its me. so its mine


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 1, 2008)

mine


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 1, 2008)

once agian!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 1, 2008)

mine


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 1, 2008)

mine mine mine

:yeahthat:


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 1, 2008)

and mine lol


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 1, 2008)

mine :fid:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 1, 2008)

and back to me. mine


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 1, 2008)

I tell you its not mine and i dont want it to be wither so someone hurry up and post after me already casue this isnt the winners circle i thought it would be


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 1, 2008)

my nnnnn


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 1, 2008)

mine


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 1, 2008)

lol,ive seen this thread hundreds of times but never clicked on it....darn it...its mine!!! (my 30 secs to own it)  =)


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 1, 2008)

*mine*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 1, 2008)

sorry PA


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 1, 2008)

lol (mine)


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 1, 2008)

:holysheep: its mine again!!?!?!?!


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 1, 2008)

mine


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 1, 2008)

sure is


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 1, 2008)

yup sure is mine lol


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 1, 2008)

its a plane, its mine:woohoo:


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 1, 2008)

nope mine lol


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 1, 2008)

its mine and I'm taking it to the store with me... hehee:ciao:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 1, 2008)

well when you get back its mine


----------



## matt420lane (Jun 1, 2008)

all mine....:rant:


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey Matt
Thanks for keepin it safe for me bud  I take mine back now hehehe


----------



## matt420lane (Jun 1, 2008)

mine,mine,mine...:rant:


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 1, 2008)

:fly:its mine and I'm flying away with it...


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 1, 2008)

mine


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 1, 2008)

sorry- MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 1, 2008)

nope mine mine mine mine lol


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 1, 2008)

LOL mine mine mine <pitches temper tantrum> hehehe


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 1, 2008)

lol mine mine mine (throwing things around the room saying mine mine) lol


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 1, 2008)

its mine mine mine...:argue:no! mine mine mine....

lmao


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 1, 2008)

lol mine mine mine mine ill bid you on it i going to bid $200 lol fake bid


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 2, 2008)

LOLOL


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 2, 2008)

lol that is so cute i haven't seen that cat pic before lol am going to save that pic but still mine mine lol


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 2, 2008)

oh I have a few of them lmao and guess what they are mine like this post!!!


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 2, 2008)

lol i want to see lol


----------



## smokybear (Jun 2, 2008)

It will always be mine....always....


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 2, 2008)

i love this one laugh every time


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 2, 2008)

thats cute


----------



## matt420lane (Jun 2, 2008)

all mine...!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 2, 2008)

LOL I love Daffy too




but gonna save the rest of my stash for another night can't show em all at once!!     :evil::ciao:


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 2, 2008)

lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 2, 2008)

Anyone wanna share breakfast?


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 2, 2008)

mine mine mine mine lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 2, 2008)

*I'll take a cold glass of that OJ Hippy.  *


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 2, 2008)

lol mine mine mine mine


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 2, 2008)

mine mine mine


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 2, 2008)

mine again


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 2, 2008)

mine


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 2, 2008)

mine


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 2, 2008)

no mine lol


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 2, 2008)

Noooo itss minnnneeeee!!!! lol


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 2, 2008)

no mine lol


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 2, 2008)

ok we can do this from now on. you then me you then me back and forth. so lets just compromise and say i win.. hahaha lol mine


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 2, 2008)

lol nope i win lol


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 2, 2008)

:lama:rides thru the thread screaming mine mine!!


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 2, 2008)

sends a tiger after the lama and yelling mine mine lol


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 2, 2008)

while your tiger eats the lama, mine


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 3, 2008)

then i ride my horse after you and pass you saying mine mine lol


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 3, 2008)

yea but I STILL WIN :woohoo:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 3, 2008)

crap didn't know there was horse. ok ok ok a lama, a tiger and a horse walk into a bar and the bartender says, i win.


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 3, 2008)

how about...

a lama, a tiger and a horse walk into a bar and the bartender says to the horse, 'why the long face?'  

and after a few drinks the tiger falls over, the lama & horse are about to leave when the bartender says 'you cant leave that lyin there' and the lama replies 'its not a lion, its a tiger' :rofl: 

oh yea, i win :woohoo:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 3, 2008)

lol thats funny. oh mine again


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 3, 2008)

what is that? like a lama, horse, hybrid with a little of an underbite problem? thats crazy. thats nice to see right after burning one. nice lol


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 3, 2008)

oh i forgot i win.. i gotta watch you hippy, ever since your challenge of the day has started. i've been lost. dictionary thats funny. lol 
sorry im stoned and its funny. lol


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 3, 2008)

mine again


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 3, 2008)

and the tiger and horse still runs past all of you lol


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 3, 2008)

did you see the teeth on that thing?? you'd let it run past you to. mine


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 3, 2008)

the tiger and horse can win any day lol


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 3, 2008)

ok ill send this after the lama i win lol bye bye lama


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 3, 2008)

ARGGHH thats scary sports!! I'm takin the prize and hiding with it!!! LOL (mine)


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 3, 2008)

lol


----------



## CasualGrower (Jun 3, 2008)

<--- Winner!!!!


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 3, 2008)

nope mine lol


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 3, 2008)

sneaky sneaky, i win


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 4, 2008)

no i still have it


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 4, 2008)

mine mine mine


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 4, 2008)

mine


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 4, 2008)

i win :woohoo:


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 4, 2008)

mine :holysheep:   hee hee


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 4, 2008)

ok im here to start my day so here we go.. mine


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 4, 2008)

Wabbit season


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 4, 2008)

Attention To All..this Thread Has Been Closed And Aurora Indicas Dad Has Been Declared The Winner Of The Pile Of Poopy =)
Its Miiiiiinnnneeee =)


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 4, 2008)

mine


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 4, 2008)

i win

oh yea, and...


----------



## Growdude (Jun 4, 2008)

This thread is a waste of good hard drive space.

So do I win!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 4, 2008)

*I win yet again.   This is the only place where you can come a be a winner everyday. :rofl: *


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 4, 2008)

many times a day


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 4, 2008)

its mine and the next one to try and take its gonna get it!


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 4, 2008)

What do I get slowmo?? oh yeah... THE PRIZE hehehe... (mine)


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks for holding on to it for me but i'll take it back now. mine!


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 4, 2008)

LOL no no no I insist! I won't even charge you storage 
mine....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## Bella420 (Jun 4, 2008)

very cool pic!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 4, 2008)

Bella, its a she, it has to be, look at her lines, she has many facets to the wrinkles, wrinkles are a message, it means sage will see beauty where youth seed a dead bit of wood!

I wanna be young again and lick life, repeat chorus

the rest is secret


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 4, 2008)

my secret----













































I WIN!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 4, 2008)

so close TOA but i win.. you almost had it


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 4, 2008)

billy_fyshe said:
			
		

> i win
> 
> oh yea, and...



nope i win o ya and i dont smell like butt lol


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 4, 2008)

i win.


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 5, 2008)

nope i win haha


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 5, 2008)

hehe I sneak in, look around for sportcardiva then quietly sneak off with the prize unseen....


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 5, 2008)

:bump:


MINE.


lol


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 5, 2008)

and I'm taking it to bed with me! LOL gn all


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 5, 2008)

ME ME ME MEEEEEEEEE.
Mine again.


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 5, 2008)

nope mine


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 5, 2008)

mine


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 5, 2008)

good morning everyone. hows it growin? im here to start me day so here goes.. mine


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 5, 2008)

mine


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 5, 2008)

and the weiner is...


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 5, 2008)

now thats funny. mine


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine

Morning all.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 5, 2008)

good after noon. mine


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 5, 2008)

ME ME ME ME MEEEEEEEEEEEE

Mine again


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 5, 2008)

cali*style you gonna sing us a song...? ME ME ME ME MEEEEEEEE


 mine


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 5, 2008)

No, MINE,MINE,MINE,MINE,MINE!!


----------



## CasualGrower (Jun 5, 2008)

I Win!


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 5, 2008)

mine


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 5, 2008)

*memememeeeeee*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 5, 2008)

YEAAAAHHHHH!!!!! BLUE TEAM IS NUMBER 1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

watch out for the guns  ..... they'll getcha!


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 5, 2008)

mine


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 5, 2008)

that was the shortest victory o my life woman....


WINNER!


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 5, 2008)

lol mine


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 5, 2008)

:bump:





:hubba:



























*MINE

*Thread closed...... :rofl:


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 5, 2008)

lol nope mine lol


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 5, 2008)

Thought I had a shot there...


Diva has Ninja like sneeky skillz....:doh:





OH YEAH... MINE      lol


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 5, 2008)

lol mine


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 5, 2008)

*Attn:* Due to technical errors, Cali Style is the official winner. Sorry for any inconveniences.



:rofl:


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 5, 2008)

lol nope still mine lol how are you plants doing cali


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 5, 2008)

LOL mine again.....


They are doing awesome.  2 in flower, whole house stinks in such a good way.  I have a bunch of pics, but I cant work my camera... :hitchair:  Pics soon.


Hijack over.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 5, 2008)

mine


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 5, 2008)

o thats cool cali 

mine lol


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 5, 2008)

i was always taught to share. but i never listened. mine


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 5, 2008)

This looks like as good a place as any to test my sig.  Where the hell is it?  And I ain't getting popups for PMs either.  Yes, my CP settings are right.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 5, 2008)

Ahh, there it is!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 5, 2008)

excellent slart bart!

cali u can hijack all u want 

anyone can on any of my threads!  ...i got bigger fish to fry :hairpull:


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 6, 2008)

lol toa mine


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey Diva....


:bump:




Thanks for holding it for me...





Toodles


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 6, 2008)

lol mine


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 6, 2008)

The clock is ticking


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 6, 2008)

i win


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 6, 2008)

mine


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 6, 2008)

Tastes Great


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 6, 2008)

less filling


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 6, 2008)

:woohoo:


----------



## CasualGrower (Jun 6, 2008)

and the winner is CG!!!


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 6, 2008)

The person who posts after me gets to tame my pubic hare :rofl:


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 6, 2008)

lol mine


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 6, 2008)

Too many pubic hares can be a problem!:holysheep: 
oh! MINE!


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 6, 2008)

mine lol


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 6, 2008)

thats some hairy hare


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 6, 2008)

eenymeenymine!


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 6, 2008)

mine


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 6, 2008)

i forgot to tell you i havent washed it in a while


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 6, 2008)

slow and steady wins again. mine


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 7, 2008)

i win


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 7, 2008)

mine :yay:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 7, 2008)

there always after me lucky charms.. mine


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 7, 2008)

the more the image moves
the more stoned you are


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 7, 2008)

that is so cool my eyes are starting to hurt though lol


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 8, 2008)

xoxox sport ty for holding my prize for me hehehe


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 8, 2008)

lol hey i was wining there lol


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 9, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for lookin after it for me 






It was just a loaner


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 9, 2008)

mine


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 10, 2008)

*IT'S ALL MINE*


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 10, 2008)

nope mine now


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 10, 2008)

:woohoo:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 10, 2008)

:bong1:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 10, 2008)

_Mine, mine, mine  _


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 10, 2008)

*LOSER*


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 10, 2008)

No such thing as failure, there is a thing called bodge your way through it though lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 10, 2008)

Wrong Thread..................................................................................................





			
				HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> No such thing as failure, there is a thing called bodge your way through it though lol
> 
> The person below me is thinking of a new avatar



The person above me is in the wrong place


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 10, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> Wrong Thread..................................................................................................
> 
> The person above me is in the wrong place


 
hey, if this is the only mistake i make while stoned then that suits me fine :rofl:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 10, 2008)

Its the Kids I worry About


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 10, 2008)

*Hippy​*


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 10, 2008)

mine lol


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 11, 2008)

nope mine now


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 11, 2008)

nope mine


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 11, 2008)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i like that car that car is mine lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 11, 2008)

sportcardiva said:
			
		

> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i like that car that car is mine lol




SPORT



can I take you for a SPIN


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 11, 2008)

hey lol you change the pic lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 11, 2008)

mine


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 11, 2008)

ooooooooooo i like pink lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 11, 2008)

So do I


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 11, 2008)

lol hippy


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 11, 2008)

But I prefer

the

EELS


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 11, 2008)

i dont like that eels put up more pics with pink in them lol. and hey i have red hair lol not that red though my is natural


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 11, 2008)

Watch This


http://youtube.com/watch?v=0sHj6V1lfek


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 11, 2008)

oooooooooo its music i didnt know it was music


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 11, 2008)

what is that thing hippy


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 11, 2008)

Eels-I Need Some Sleep​


http://youtube.com/watch?v=-mmDAllwn6E&feature=related


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 11, 2008)

Its long, its slippery, it wobbles about if you hold it and it smells of fish after your fingers have touched it.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 11, 2008)

And its not STRAIGHT hu Hippy?

lol


and U?


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 11, 2008)

lol more pics lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 11, 2008)

lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZFLmhFn0mg&NR=1


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 11, 2008)

wow thats a big one there


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 11, 2008)

EELS - Susan's House


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHv4zwzF2Ow&feature=related


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 11, 2008)

BIG 1


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 11, 2008)

cool


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 11, 2008)

HIPPY's

BIG

1​


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 11, 2008)

lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 11, 2008)

ooooooooooooo man hippy you done it know lol ooooooooooo i really want some of those cars oooooooooo man lol mine mine mine mine mine cars lol my they just have to have my name on them lol


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 11, 2008)

oooooooo that is a cute laptop mine hehe i like that street mouse to lol


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 11, 2008)

hey hippy were did you find that laptop can you buy it??lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 11, 2008)

Just for you


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 11, 2008)

that is sooooooooooooooo cool hippy thanks i saved it


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 11, 2008)

mine


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 11, 2008)

mine


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 11, 2008)

LOLOL

your using the pic!


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 11, 2008)

am just kinda massing around with my pic


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 11, 2008)

I do the same but have a letter R in the word


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 11, 2008)

mine


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 11, 2008)

hey hippy were did you find that lap top at can you buy it ??


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 11, 2008)

You can buy the case that fits over your lappy 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Pink-HARD-SHE...ryZ31521QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 11, 2008)

http://buy.ebay.co.uk/pink-laptop


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 11, 2008)

http://urbansupermoto.org/photos/urban_supermoto1.jpg


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 11, 2008)

mine


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 11, 2008)

:woohoo:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## smokybear (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm back and it's still mine!!!!! HAHAHAAH


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 11, 2008)

mine


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 11, 2008)

Wb Sport

Im hungry


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 11, 2008)

hi buy me a pizza


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 11, 2008)

mine again


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 11, 2008)

I think im a clone now  not mine today but ill take it if your giving it away.


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 11, 2008)

mine lol


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 11, 2008)

its mine again


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for holding it for me, cause it's mine!:hubba:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 11, 2008)

ok im back thanks. mine


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 11, 2008)

mine


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 11, 2008)

Now hoooollllldd on thar this thread is MINE


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 12, 2008)

mine


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 12, 2008)

look look heres a unicorn deer heres the web site that you can read about it lol

http://www.wtopnews.com/?nid=456&sid=1419708


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 12, 2008)

mine lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 12, 2008)

mine


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 12, 2008)

i win


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 12, 2008)

:woohoo:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 12, 2008)

mine


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 12, 2008)

*it is for meeeeeee*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2008)

OURS!


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 12, 2008)

mine lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 12, 2008)

mine


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 12, 2008)

uh...that'd be mine?


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 12, 2008)

mine


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 12, 2008)

well now I don't think so....:hubba:


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 12, 2008)

mine


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 13, 2008)

lol mom ill share it with you lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 13, 2008)

mine


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 13, 2008)

mine


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 13, 2008)

And for my next trick ......


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 13, 2008)

mine lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 13, 2008)

mine


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 13, 2008)

Im hungry, im making bacon, sausage, eggs, mushrooms, grilled toms and baked beans for breakfast lol


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 13, 2008)

Hmmm ... just had first smoke of the day. Sounds sssscrumptious  

View attachment 63328


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 13, 2008)

What about the pudding Hippy ?


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 13, 2008)

lol mine


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 13, 2008)

Sticky toffee pudding with a scoop of icecream


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 13, 2008)

hey can you make my name like that hippy


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 13, 2008)

Sure can, did you want your name on your avatar too?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 13, 2008)

As requested


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 13, 2008)

im the winner


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 13, 2008)

*YOUR*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 13, 2008)

Did you know they used to make condoms out of catfish skin ?

Going fishing is a double entendre :beatnik:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 13, 2008)

mine now.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 13, 2008)

Its true


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 13, 2008)

cool thanks hippy


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 13, 2008)

still mine...


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 13, 2008)

sportcardiva said:
			
		

> cool thanks hippy


 
Your welcome, no need for thanks.


This is my birth sign


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## thc is good for me (Jun 13, 2008)

:lama: Yea had to bring it back i know its been awhile :lama: :lama: :lama: :lama: :lama: :lama: :lama: :lama: :lama:


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 13, 2008)

lol thc


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 13, 2008)

mine:ignore:


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 13, 2008)

mine


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 13, 2008)

nope like i said before, mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 13, 2008)

mine


----------



## camcam (Jun 13, 2008)

When is this going to end?

With me! I win, lol.....


----------



## thc is good for me (Jun 13, 2008)

It will never end I wont let it 


MINEMINEMINEMINE


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 13, 2008)

lol


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 13, 2008)

its the thread that never ends. it goes on an on my friend.. didn't you read that on like the first or second page of the thread. lol and its still mine


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 14, 2008)

mine


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 14, 2008)

no mine uncle lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 14, 2008)

http://www.lpwracing.com/p_capcovers.asp


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 14, 2008)

be that as it may it's still....mine


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 14, 2008)

i think not



there for i aint


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 14, 2008)

mine


----------



## thc is good for me (Jun 15, 2008)

i win


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 15, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 15, 2008)

mine


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 15, 2008)

*alas, t'were it so, but it is mine :ciao:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 15, 2008)

Hola P A

I hope you walk today with a smile


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 15, 2008)

mine lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)

MiNe


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 15, 2008)

wow i really like that pic hippy


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 15, 2008)

lol mine that is funny uncle i got a kick out of that lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 15, 2008)

lol nope mine lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 15, 2008)

mine


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 15, 2008)

lol yes i win now lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 15, 2008)

yes lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 15, 2008)

mine


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 15, 2008)

lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 15, 2008)

When I grow up I want to be... One of the harvesters of the sea!
I think before my days are gone,
I want to be a fisherman!


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 15, 2008)

:hitchair: 

:woohoo:


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 15, 2008)

:ignore:  :angrywife:  :hairpull: :shocked: :bump: :yay: :rofl: :aok:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)

*IES*


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 15, 2008)

mine


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 15, 2008)

:d


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 15, 2008)

lol mine


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 16, 2008)

:bump:


Ha ha ha haaaaaaaaa :ignore: :ignore: :ignore:

Thanks for holding it for me.


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 16, 2008)

mine


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 16, 2008)

mine


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 16, 2008)

'r


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 16, 2008)

Ha ha.......!!!    




































MINE AGAIN.:ignore:


































Thanks for playing...






















































Due to tech error...






















































































This thread is closed.


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 16, 2008)

mine


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 16, 2008)

Splicing knots wont work Hippy.

Its still mine.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 16, 2008)

Its an open thread Cali


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 16, 2008)

Indeed friend. I think I am tired... But I cannot remember, for the life of me.

Still mine.

Have a good night all.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 16, 2008)

mine


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 16, 2008)

One last time... MINE


Good night all.


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 16, 2008)

mne


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 16, 2008)

This is the smallest pub in England, I have been in it many times.











The Nutshell in Bury St Edmunds in Suffolk, England is thought to be the smallest pub in Britain, although this claim is challenged by several others, including the Smiths Arms at Godmanstone. Whatever the truth of its claim, the pub is certainly diminutive, there being very little room for more than ten or fifteen customers to drink at any one time. In 1984, a record number of 102 people squeezed into the pub.

Inside the pub is the suspended dried body of a black cat. Builders used to brick cats up behind chimney hearths, where they died of starvation and heat. The body was discovered during building work.

The pub measures 15ft by 7ft.


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 16, 2008)

DAAAANG.....  :cry:


I cant win for losing.:bong:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 16, 2008)

i win


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 16, 2008)

mine


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 16, 2008)

Any idea what these are?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 16, 2008)

No

But I am sure you will tell


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 16, 2008)

mine what is that horse head hippy lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 16, 2008)

it is not food lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 16, 2008)

LOL 


Sport

We eat them here, in France.
Costs more than beef.
The burgers are normally served with a fried egg, in the bap.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 16, 2008)

nasty have you every tried horse uncle


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 16, 2008)

I think you don't want to know the answer

:hubba:


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 16, 2008)

was it good was it like beef lol that is nasty


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 16, 2008)

i could never eat a horse lol how much is it for some


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 16, 2008)

Errrrrrrr

It was great

If you didn't know, you wouldn't know

If you know what I mean?

Been a while since I had one, I think they are about 8&#8364; with side salad and fries....................


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 16, 2008)

While yer all stuffing yerselves....it's mine


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 16, 2008)

mine


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 16, 2008)

my computer crashed yesterday, man thats was bad.. thanks again for holding it for me.... mine


----------



## CasualGrower (Jun 16, 2008)

CG slides in for the steal and THE WIN!!!


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 17, 2008)

i win hahaha


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 17, 2008)

mine lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 17, 2008)

Keep on walkin Sport​


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 17, 2008)

Off to Market


----------



## camcam (Jun 17, 2008)

Like, how long is a piece of string?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 17, 2008)

who knows? mine again


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 17, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 17, 2008)

morning!


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 17, 2008)

camcam said:
			
		

> Like, how long is a piece of string?


Never mind that...........................

How long will Hippy's horse keep on running?







Mornin/Evening TOA


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 17, 2008)

Isle of Wight


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 17, 2008)

pre*t*ty.....but mine!!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jun 17, 2008)

hmmm...I's gots me a win!!!


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 17, 2008)

mine


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jun 17, 2008)

Awww...C'mon, now i win


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 17, 2008)

lol


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jun 17, 2008)

HA!


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 17, 2008)

mine mine mine lol


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 17, 2008)

sorry, MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 17, 2008)

lol mine mine mine mine mine toa lol


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 17, 2008)

not anymore!


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 17, 2008)

mine


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 18, 2008)

ME ME ME ME ME ME


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 18, 2008)

hi mine


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 18, 2008)

Ha Ha


Mine

Mine

Mine







thanks hippy


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 18, 2008)

mine lol


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 18, 2008)

who won then?


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jun 18, 2008)

I Win!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jun 18, 2008)

hmm...i think i really might win


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 18, 2008)

You WIN!!! but it's still mine.:hubba:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 18, 2008)

sorry you loosers....IM THE WINNER NOW!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jun 18, 2008)

Muahaha...Sowwy pals, I WIN


----------



## thc is good for me (Jun 19, 2008)

all mine 

:banana:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 19, 2008)

mine


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 19, 2008)

Morning all....................................

Time to go and play in the garden..........

Then the Barn...............

Then the Attic...........


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 19, 2008)

mine lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 19, 2008)

:woohoo:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jun 19, 2008)

and again...


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 19, 2008)

i win


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm a winner...that's what my momma always told me


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 19, 2008)

lol tn toker mine


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 19, 2008)

but the winner is?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 19, 2008)

Not from the UK


lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 20, 2008)

View Who's Online 


Currently Active Users: 26 (5 members and 21 guests)


Most users ever online was 2,183, 06-06-2008 at 06:18 AM.


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 20, 2008)

mine lol


----------



## thc is good for me (Jun 20, 2008)

post


----------



## thc is good for me (Jun 20, 2008)

mine


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 20, 2008)

mine


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jun 20, 2008)

i got it


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 20, 2008)

good morning hippy


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 20, 2008)

Morning sport, hows it going?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 20, 2008)

morning everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 20, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> morning everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Afternoon TOA

Hippy
Mel
Sport

TOUS LE MONDE...........................................


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 20, 2008)

got my revenge
cut the slimy little bugger in half  

think its gonna turn out male anyway


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 20, 2008)

Too early to tell sex, what makes you think its male?

I have the same battle billy, lets send granny out to squish the little buggars, she enjoys her job


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 20, 2008)

Spanked

you naughty naughty boy

can any1 help me find the clique?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 20, 2008)

I see everything with nothing removed


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 20, 2008)

*winner!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 20, 2008)

lol wrong thread hip


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 20, 2008)

*and now for something completely different*


*It's mine!!!* :ciao:


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 20, 2008)

hi hippy
ive found with the LR2
when the very centre is very tightly bunched
they turn out to be male
the females tend to be loose long leaves
i still wait till i see balls before killing them
but so far its been a pretty accurate guide


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 20, 2008)

oh yea, and im winning


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 20, 2008)

not anymore your not.. its my turn.. i win


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 20, 2008)

billy_fyshe said:
			
		

> hi hippy
> ive found with the LR2
> when the very centre is very tightly bunched
> they turn out to be male
> ...


 
I get the same too, males seem to have a small tight package and females have loose bagginess, maybe its best I dont type anymore about that :rofl:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jun 20, 2008)

here i go again...i win


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 20, 2008)

nope i win lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 20, 2008)

This 1 just keeps on going


----------



## DankCloset (Jun 20, 2008)

billy_fyshe said:
			
		

> hi hippy
> ive found with the LR2
> when the very centre is very tightly bunched
> they turn out to be male
> ...


hey man, i've grown over 100 low ryders, even some experimental strains, 
including lowsnow & masterlow delux(before the seeds were sold.)
and to tell you the truth, the tight noding means nothing that its getting or getting more than enough light, minimal stretching, the only way to tell is to wait for preflower, which happens more than not within the first 15days.
Dc

p.s. that horse wigs me the F*** out lol...........
not sure what your meaning, tight bunching, this is how buds form....
i've got a feeling it was what it was crossed with.


----------



## DankCloset (Jun 20, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

>



lol bet that dude sharded in his pants hahaha, that show f***ed me up when i was a lil kid. har har har thats funny...
Dc


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 20, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I get the same too, males seem to have a small tight package and females have loose bagginess, maybe its best I dont type anymore about that :rofl:


 
lol, wanna borrow a spade
dig that hole a little deeper  

and i win


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jun 20, 2008)

...on and on it goes, But i WIN


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 20, 2008)

sorry...me!


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 20, 2008)

mine


----------



## DankCloset (Jun 20, 2008)

alright kids, no need to fight, everyones a winner at danks carnival lmfao hahaha
Dc

p.s. i win lol


----------



## thc is good for me (Jun 21, 2008)

:lama: says its MINE


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 21, 2008)

mine lol


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 21, 2008)

this threads still alive?


i thought it died ages ago when the contest ended....................


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 21, 2008)

Salou

Tous le monde

c'est a moi

c'est tous a moi

le soleil brille

et je suis tres occupé, dans le jardin

je fais ce que je peux

je fais ce que je veux :holysheep: 

a plus tard

tous

@+


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 21, 2008)

Bonjour dos, son bon de savoir que vous avez le soleil, un matin de fumée dans le jardin est appelé?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 21, 2008)

très bien mon pote

mais je fumerai @+

bonne journée

tous


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 21, 2008)

compte vers le bas

5    4    3    2    1

zeer bezig

mer sistnämnd

tutto


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 21, 2008)

I was born on a wednesday


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 21, 2008)

yea but, im winning


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 21, 2008)

im going to win this if its the last thing i do.. oh look im winning


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 21, 2008)

Not in a long shot


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 21, 2008)

thought you had it didn't you?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 21, 2008)

And?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 21, 2008)

smash all those evil windmills down


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 21, 2008)

winner!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 21, 2008)

is that juan valdez in those beans?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 21, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> is that juan valdez in those beans?



No he is at *MINE* for the weekend


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 21, 2008)

Lmao!


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 21, 2008)

slowly slowly catch a monkey

 guoot 


TOA?

clear ya box please


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 21, 2008)

Eat chillies


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 21, 2008)

I found this very amusing :rofl:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 21, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I found this very amusing :rofl:



and an empty box


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 21, 2008)

7 waiting


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 21, 2008)

Just for you Sport.


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 21, 2008)

o cool i really like it hippy thanks


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 22, 2008)

o cool that is so cool hippy lol


----------



## thc is good for me (Jun 22, 2008)

mine


----------



## thc is good for me (Jun 22, 2008)

mine still


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 22, 2008)

just for SPORT


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 22, 2008)

kill kill kill kill


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 22, 2008)

eat eat eat eat


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 22, 2008)

I was waitin on Sport

it's funny all the things she thinks are CUTE

we eat in FRANCE


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 22, 2008)

:doh: still mine


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 22, 2008)

lol man that is a huge bunny but cute lol


----------



## DankCloset (Jun 23, 2008)

haha, thought this was funny as h3ll
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=6a5_1209792628


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 23, 2008)

lol mine


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Bella420 (Jun 23, 2008)

tra la la la la


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 23, 2008)

lol i just cut my finger it hurt


----------



## thc is good for me (Jun 23, 2008)

I heard sportcardiva :heart: 's  The last post wins thread...


----------



## thc is good for me (Jun 23, 2008)

And The :lama:


----------



## thc is good for me (Jun 23, 2008)

I also like The :banana: 

Ohh yea MINE....


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 23, 2008)

lol mine mine mine lol thc


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 23, 2008)

i win


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 23, 2008)

go n read the other thread


----------



## DankCloset (Jun 23, 2008)

dude, that chick is nasty hahahaha
Dc
p.s. thats disturbing. kinda reminds me of a mexican hairless e-wok....lol


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 23, 2008)

lol mine and the girl looks nasty


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 23, 2008)

i think its about time u let her out of the cellar
and give her a good home cooked meal or two

oh yea, i win


----------



## DankCloset (Jun 23, 2008)

i wonder if they have sergeries that would give her a stomach?
Dc


----------



## DankCloset (Jun 23, 2008)

George Carlin dies in Los Angeles at 71

LOS ANGELES (Reuters) - Comedian George Carlin, a counter-culture hero famed for his routines about drugs and dirty words, died of heart failure at a Los Angeles-area hospital on Sunday, a spokesman said. He was 71.

Carlin, who had a history of heart and drug-dependency problems, died at Saint John's Health Center in Santa Monica about 6 p.m. PDT (9 p.m. EDT) after being admitted earlier in the afternoon for chest pains, spokesman Jeff Abraham told Reuters.

Known for his edgy, provocative material, Carlin achieved status as an anti-Establishment icon in the 1970s with stand-up bits full of drug references and a routine called "Seven Words You Can Never Say On Television." A regulatory battle over a radio broadcast of the routine ultimately reached the U.S. Supreme Court.

In the 1978 case, Federal Communications Commission vs. Pacifica Foundation, the top U.S. court ruled that the words cited in Carlin's routine were indecent, and that the government's broadcast regulator could ban them from being aired at times when children might be listening.

Carlin's comedic sensibility often came back to a central theme: humanity is doomed.

"I don't have any beliefs or allegiances. I don't believe in this country, I don't believe in religion, or a god, and I don't believe in all these man-made institutional ideas," he told Reuters in a 2001 interview.

Carlin, who wrote several books and performed in many television comedy specials, is survived by his wife Sally Wade, and daughter Kelly Carlin McCall.

(Reporting by Dean Goodman and Steve Gorman; Editing by Patricia Zengerle)
Date: June 23, 2008
Source: http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080623/people_nm/carlin_dc_3
DankCloset


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 23, 2008)

mine


----------



## KaptainKronic (Jun 23, 2008)

Might as well give it up ppl. It's mine.:hubba:


----------



## thc is good for me (Jun 23, 2008)

MINEmineMINEmineMINEmineMINEmineMINE


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 23, 2008)

mine


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Bella420 (Jun 24, 2008)

gn all


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 24, 2008)

hi that stuff hurts my eyes hippy lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 24, 2008)

the clock is ticking


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 24, 2008)

Vordy kinda turns me on looking like that.


Tictoc Tictoc


Never underestimate the power of connections so they say.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 24, 2008)

People with Asperger syndrome display behavior, interests, and activities that are restricted and repetitive and are sometimes abnormally intense or focused. They may stick to inflexible routines or rituals, move in stereotyped and repetitive ways, or preoccupy themselves with parts of objects.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 24, 2008)

mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 24, 2008)

Jake Cutter is a pilot and adventurer in Boragora, the port in the Marivella Islands in 1938. He flies his Grumman Goose amphibian on inter-island flights and finds adventure every week.


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 24, 2008)

fuzzy wuzzy was a woman


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 24, 2008)

*Capt. Braddock:* What the hell is he taking about?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 24, 2008)

in that case, name the movie


----------



## DankCloset (Jun 24, 2008)

thats the worst joker knock off i've ever seen lol.

Dc


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jun 24, 2008)

aah such a mad world...but i'm winning


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 24, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

>


yet still, it is mine.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 24, 2008)

errrrrrrrrr



			
				SativaWeed said:
			
		

> yet still, it is mine.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 24, 2008)

What did I win ???


----------



## DankCloset (Jun 24, 2008)

lol "deer" god marp, end this already hahaha.
w00t 4  me winning lol
Dc


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 24, 2008)

mine


----------



## DankCloset (Jun 25, 2008)

NEG NEG NEG,
cuz i win.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 25, 2008)

mine lol cute hippy


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 25, 2008)

its a-fish-oil






*ME*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 25, 2008)

You are in ...


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 25, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> You are in ...


 

the lead :bump:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 25, 2008)

ive been looking for that collar shes been missing it for a few days now


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 25, 2008)

Thats a big beast, are you sure you dont need a chain?


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 25, 2008)

Am I the winner hippy???


----------



## shyguy100 (Jun 25, 2008)

20 post to play games


----------



## shyguy100 (Jun 25, 2008)

crap u gotta wait 30 seconds for a repost


----------



## shyguy100 (Jun 25, 2008)

and another 30 seconds till i can post agian


----------



## shyguy100 (Jun 25, 2008)

30 seconds, times 20, meaning i need to wait at least 10 minuts b4 i can play games


----------



## shyguy100 (Jun 25, 2008)

this is so much work just to play games, but i wanna beat some highscooooorress!! just call me a compulsive gamer


----------



## shyguy100 (Jun 25, 2008)

the one guy, has 61 top positions, thats gonna be hard to get too, and waitin 10 minuts isnt helping me!


----------



## shyguy100 (Jun 25, 2008)

whats the point of makin u do 20 posts anyways?


----------



## shyguy100 (Jun 25, 2008)

it'll just make me fill up threads like i am right now, but atleast im doin it in a dead thread


----------



## shyguy100 (Jun 25, 2008)

only 8 so far! geebus!


----------



## shyguy100 (Jun 25, 2008)

it'd be cool if this comp was still going, then maybe id win


----------



## shyguy100 (Jun 25, 2008)

but no, the only thing im winnin, it the ability to play some friggen arcade games


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 25, 2008)

*Mine   :bong1:*


----------



## shyguy100 (Jun 25, 2008)

people prolly think im stupid for wastin all my post here instead of actualy talkin bout somthing, but i assure you, later in life, ill actualy discuss somthing on here


----------



## shyguy100 (Jun 25, 2008)

hey puffin afatty, u puffin afatty right now? hahah


----------



## shyguy100 (Jun 25, 2008)

only 7 more to go!~


----------



## shyguy100 (Jun 25, 2008)

o wait, i was wrong, its only 6 more to go!


----------



## shyguy100 (Jun 25, 2008)

every time i post it seems in wrong, now its 5 more!


----------



## shyguy100 (Jun 25, 2008)

see! see what i mean! its 4 more now.


----------



## shyguy100 (Jun 25, 2008)

ok, well that jokes done, 3 more and ull be seein me on them leader boards!


----------



## shyguy100 (Jun 25, 2008)

2 more, im so excited!!!!, watch the site like get hacked now and i wont be able to play games


----------



## shyguy100 (Jun 25, 2008)

1 moreeee!!!! well, this has been nice, but i got some game playin to do!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 25, 2008)

who's shy?:holysheep:


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 25, 2008)

hmmm. mine?


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 25, 2008)

*MINE!!  *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice hair, I want mine like it


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 26, 2008)

And I thought my teeth were my best feature


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 26, 2008)

I picked a bit of desperate up at the pub last night, she said she wanted to go somewhere expensive, so I drove her to a petrol station.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 26, 2008)

Only blue ones are dangerous


----------



## matt420lane (Jun 26, 2008)

hello all.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## matt420lane (Jun 26, 2008)

boy has this place fallen apart....lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 26, 2008)

matt matt matt yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 26, 2008)

qpbjp


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 26, 2008)

wb Matt 


All finished?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 26, 2008)

brb in 10


----------



## matt420lane (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks....guess what?????????


----------



## matt420lane (Jun 26, 2008)

I came home to lots and lots of buds.......some as big as a 12 oz can on top....out of 3 plants i got 1\4 lb....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 26, 2008)

A nice welcome home present


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 26, 2008)

hey matt


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 26, 2008)

calm down dear


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## matt420lane (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks.......and I will post pics soon!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 26, 2008)

black, blue and yellow.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 26, 2008)

all colours of the rainbow


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 26, 2008)

*MATT*​


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 26, 2008)

lol mine


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 26, 2008)

mine


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## matt420lane (Jun 27, 2008)

looks just like me in the morning!!!!


----------



## matt420lane (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## matt420lane (Jun 27, 2008)

im waiting !!!..lol


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 27, 2008)

hi mine lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 27, 2008)

This new Pennywise album Rocks!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 27, 2008)

mine lol


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 27, 2008)

:woohoo:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 27, 2008)

Describe that pic Uncle


What do you read in it?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 27, 2008)

&#943;&#960;&#960;&#959;&#962; &#955;&#949;&#965;&#954;&#972;&#962;
&#943;&#960;&#960;&#959;&#962; &#960;&#965;&#961;&#961;&#972;&#962;
&#943;&#960;&#960;&#959;&#962; &#956;&#941;&#955;&#945;&#962;
&#943;&#960;&#960;&#959;&#962; &#967;&#955;&#969;&#961;&#972;&#962;, &#952;&#940;&#957;&#945;&#964;&#959;&#962;


 1&#954;&#945;&#953; &#949;&#953;&#948;&#959;&#957; &#959;&#964;&#949; &#951;&#957;&#959;&#953;&#958;&#949;&#957; &#964;&#959; &#945;&#961;&#957;&#953;&#959;&#957; &#956;&#953;&#945;&#957; &#949;&#954; &#964;&#969;&#957; &#949;&#960;&#964;&#945; &#963;&#966;&#961;&#945;&#947;&#953;&#948;&#969;&#957; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#951;&#954;&#959;&#965;&#963;&#945; &#949;&#957;&#959;&#962; &#949;&#954; &#964;&#969;&#957; &#964;&#949;&#963;&#963;&#945;&#961;&#969;&#957; &#950;&#969;&#969;&#957; &#955;&#949;&#947;&#959;&#957;&#964;&#959;&#962; &#969;&#962; &#966;&#969;&#957;&#951; &#946;&#961;&#959;&#957;&#964;&#951;&#962; &#949;&#961;&#967;&#959;&#965;

    2&#954;&#945;&#953; &#949;&#953;&#948;&#959;&#957; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#953;&#948;&#959;&#965; &#953;&#960;&#960;&#959;&#962; &#955;&#949;&#965;&#954;&#959;&#962; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#959; &#954;&#945;&#952;&#951;&#956;&#949;&#957;&#959;&#962; &#949;&#960; &#945;&#965;&#964;&#959;&#957; &#949;&#967;&#969;&#957; &#964;&#959;&#958;&#959;&#957; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#949;&#948;&#959;&#952;&#951; &#945;&#965;&#964;&#969; &#963;&#964;&#949;&#966;&#945;&#957;&#959;&#962; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#949;&#958;&#951;&#955;&#952;&#949;&#957; &#957;&#953;&#954;&#969;&#957; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#953;&#957;&#945; &#957;&#953;&#954;&#951;&#963;&#951;

    3&#954;&#945;&#953; &#959;&#964;&#949; &#951;&#957;&#959;&#953;&#958;&#949;&#957; &#964;&#951;&#957; &#963;&#966;&#961;&#945;&#947;&#953;&#948;&#945; &#964;&#951;&#957; &#948;&#949;&#965;&#964;&#949;&#961;&#945;&#957; &#951;&#954;&#959;&#965;&#963;&#945; &#964;&#959;&#965; &#948;&#949;&#965;&#964;&#949;&#961;&#959;&#965; &#950;&#969;&#959;&#965; &#955;&#949;&#947;&#959;&#957;&#964;&#959;&#962; &#949;&#961;&#967;&#959;&#965;

    4&#954;&#945;&#953; &#949;&#958;&#951;&#955;&#952;&#949;&#957; &#945;&#955;&#955;&#959;&#962; &#953;&#960;&#960;&#959;&#962; &#960;&#965;&#961;&#961;&#959;&#962; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#964;&#969; &#954;&#945;&#952;&#951;&#956;&#949;&#957;&#969; &#949;&#960; &#945;&#965;&#964;&#959;&#957; &#949;&#948;&#959;&#952;&#951; [&#945;&#965;&#964;&#969;] &#955;&#945;&#946;&#949;&#953;&#957; &#964;&#951;&#957; &#949;&#953;&#961;&#951;&#957;&#951;&#957; [&#949;&#954;] &#964;&#951;&#962; &#947;&#951;&#962; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#953;&#957;&#945; &#945;&#955;&#955;&#951;&#955;&#959;&#965;&#962; &#963;&#966;&#945;&#958;&#959;&#965;&#963;&#953;&#957; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#949;&#948;&#959;&#952;&#951; &#945;&#965;&#964;&#969; &#956;&#945;&#967;&#945;&#953;&#961;&#945; &#956;&#949;&#947;&#945;&#955;&#951;

    5&#954;&#945;&#953; &#959;&#964;&#949; &#951;&#957;&#959;&#953;&#958;&#949;&#957; &#964;&#951;&#957; &#963;&#966;&#961;&#945;&#947;&#953;&#948;&#945; &#964;&#951;&#957; &#964;&#961;&#953;&#964;&#951;&#957; &#951;&#954;&#959;&#965;&#963;&#945; &#964;&#959;&#965; &#964;&#961;&#953;&#964;&#959;&#965; &#950;&#969;&#959;&#965; &#955;&#949;&#947;&#959;&#957;&#964;&#959;&#962; &#949;&#961;&#967;&#959;&#965; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#949;&#953;&#948;&#959;&#957; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#953;&#948;&#959;&#965; &#953;&#960;&#960;&#959;&#962; &#956;&#949;&#955;&#945;&#962; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#959; &#954;&#945;&#952;&#951;&#956;&#949;&#957;&#959;&#962; &#949;&#960; &#945;&#965;&#964;&#959;&#957; &#949;&#967;&#969;&#957; &#950;&#965;&#947;&#959;&#957; &#949;&#957; &#964;&#951; &#967;&#949;&#953;&#961;&#953; &#945;&#965;&#964;&#959;&#965;

    6&#954;&#945;&#953; &#951;&#954;&#959;&#965;&#963;&#945; &#969;&#962; &#966;&#969;&#957;&#951;&#957; &#949;&#957; &#956;&#949;&#963;&#969; &#964;&#969;&#957; &#964;&#949;&#963;&#963;&#945;&#961;&#969;&#957; &#950;&#969;&#969;&#957; &#955;&#949;&#947;&#959;&#965;&#963;&#945;&#957; &#967;&#959;&#953;&#957;&#953;&#958; &#963;&#953;&#964;&#959;&#965; &#948;&#951;&#957;&#945;&#961;&#953;&#959;&#965; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#964;&#961;&#949;&#953;&#962; &#967;&#959;&#953;&#957;&#953;&#954;&#949;&#962; &#954;&#961;&#953;&#952;&#969;&#957; &#948;&#951;&#957;&#945;&#961;&#953;&#959;&#965; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#964;&#959; &#949;&#955;&#945;&#953;&#959;&#957; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#964;&#959;&#957; &#959;&#953;&#957;&#959;&#957; &#956;&#951; &#945;&#948;&#953;&#954;&#951;&#963;&#951;&#962;

    7&#954;&#945;&#953; &#959;&#964;&#949; &#951;&#957;&#959;&#953;&#958;&#949;&#957; &#964;&#951;&#957; &#963;&#966;&#961;&#945;&#947;&#953;&#948;&#945; &#964;&#951;&#957; &#964;&#949;&#964;&#945;&#961;&#964;&#951;&#957; &#951;&#954;&#959;&#965;&#963;&#945; &#966;&#969;&#957;&#951;&#957; &#964;&#959;&#965; &#964;&#949;&#964;&#945;&#961;&#964;&#959;&#965; &#950;&#969;&#959;&#965; &#955;&#949;&#947;&#959;&#957;&#964;&#959;&#962; &#949;&#961;&#967;&#959;&#965;

    8&#954;&#945;&#953; &#949;&#953;&#948;&#959;&#957; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#953;&#948;&#959;&#965; &#953;&#960;&#960;&#959;&#962; &#967;&#955;&#969;&#961;&#959;&#962; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#959; &#954;&#945;&#952;&#951;&#956;&#949;&#957;&#959;&#962; &#949;&#960;&#945;&#957;&#969; [&#945;&#965;&#964;&#959;&#965;] &#959;&#957;&#959;&#956;&#945; &#945;&#965;&#964;&#969; [&#959;] &#952;&#945;&#957;&#945;&#964;&#959;&#962; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#959; &#945;&#948;&#951;&#962; &#951;&#954;&#959;&#955;&#959;&#965;&#952;&#949;&#953; &#956;&#949;&#964; &#945;&#965;&#964;&#959;&#965; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#949;&#948;&#959;&#952;&#951; &#945;&#965;&#964;&#959;&#953;&#962; &#949;&#958;&#959;&#965;&#963;&#953;&#945; &#949;&#960;&#953; &#964;&#959; &#964;&#949;&#964;&#945;&#961;&#964;&#959;&#957; &#964;&#951;&#962; &#947;&#951;&#962; &#945;&#960;&#959;&#954;&#964;&#949;&#953;&#957;&#945;&#953; &#949;&#957; &#961;&#959;&#956;&#966;&#945;&#953;&#945; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#949;&#957; &#955;&#953;&#956;&#969; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#949;&#957; &#952;&#945;&#957;&#945;&#964;&#969; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#965;&#960;&#959; &#964;&#969;&#957; &#952;&#951;&#961;&#953;&#969;&#957; &#964;&#951;&#962; &#947;&#951;&#962;

    9&#954;&#945;&#953; &#959;&#964;&#949; &#951;&#957;&#959;&#953;&#958;&#949;&#957; &#964;&#951;&#957; &#960;&#949;&#956;&#960;&#964;&#951;&#957; &#963;&#966;&#961;&#945;&#947;&#953;&#948;&#945; &#949;&#953;&#948;&#959;&#957; &#965;&#960;&#959;&#954;&#945;&#964;&#969; &#964;&#959;&#965; &#952;&#965;&#963;&#953;&#945;&#963;&#964;&#951;&#961;&#953;&#959;&#965; &#964;&#945;&#962; &#968;&#965;&#967;&#945;&#962; &#964;&#969;&#957; &#949;&#963;&#966;&#945;&#947;&#956;&#949;&#957;&#969;&#957; &#948;&#953;&#945; &#964;&#959;&#957; &#955;&#959;&#947;&#959;&#957; &#964;&#959;&#965; &#952;&#949;&#959;&#965; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#948;&#953;&#945; &#964;&#951;&#957; &#956;&#945;&#961;&#964;&#965;&#961;&#953;&#945;&#957; &#951;&#957; &#949;&#953;&#967;&#959;&#957;

    10&#954;&#945;&#953; &#949;&#954;&#961;&#945;&#958;&#945;&#957; &#966;&#969;&#957;&#951; &#956;&#949;&#947;&#945;&#955;&#951; &#955;&#949;&#947;&#959;&#957;&#964;&#949;&#962; &#949;&#969;&#962; &#960;&#959;&#964;&#949; &#959; &#948;&#949;&#963;&#960;&#959;&#964;&#951;&#962; &#959; &#945;&#947;&#953;&#959;&#962; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#945;&#955;&#951;&#952;&#953;&#957;&#959;&#962; &#959;&#965; &#954;&#961;&#953;&#957;&#949;&#953;&#962; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#949;&#954;&#948;&#953;&#954;&#949;&#953;&#962; &#964;&#959; &#945;&#953;&#956;&#945; &#951;&#956;&#969;&#957; &#949;&#954; &#964;&#969;&#957; &#954;&#945;&#964;&#959;&#953;&#954;&#959;&#965;&#957;&#964;&#969;&#957; &#949;&#960;&#953; &#964;&#951;&#962; &#947;&#951;&#962;

    11&#954;&#945;&#953; &#949;&#948;&#959;&#952;&#951; &#945;&#965;&#964;&#959;&#953;&#962; &#949;&#954;&#945;&#963;&#964;&#969; &#963;&#964;&#959;&#955;&#951; &#955;&#949;&#965;&#954;&#951; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#949;&#961;&#961;&#949;&#952;&#951; &#945;&#965;&#964;&#959;&#953;&#962; &#953;&#957;&#945; &#945;&#957;&#945;&#960;&#945;&#965;&#963;&#959;&#957;&#964;&#945;&#953; &#949;&#964;&#953; &#967;&#961;&#959;&#957;&#959;&#957; &#956;&#953;&#954;&#961;&#959;&#957; &#949;&#969;&#962; &#960;&#955;&#951;&#961;&#969;&#952;&#969;&#963;&#953;&#957; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#959;&#953; &#963;&#965;&#957;&#948;&#959;&#965;&#955;&#959;&#953; &#945;&#965;&#964;&#969;&#957; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#959;&#953; &#945;&#948;&#949;&#955;&#966;&#959;&#953; &#945;&#965;&#964;&#969;&#957; &#959;&#953; &#956;&#949;&#955;&#955;&#959;&#957;&#964;&#949;&#962; &#945;&#960;&#959;&#954;&#964;&#949;&#957;&#957;&#949;&#963;&#952;&#945;&#953; &#969;&#962; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#945;&#965;&#964;&#959;&#953;

    12&#954;&#945;&#953; &#949;&#953;&#948;&#959;&#957; &#959;&#964;&#949; &#951;&#957;&#959;&#953;&#958;&#949;&#957; &#964;&#951;&#957; &#963;&#966;&#961;&#945;&#947;&#953;&#948;&#945; &#964;&#951;&#957; &#949;&#954;&#964;&#951;&#957; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#963;&#949;&#953;&#963;&#956;&#959;&#962; &#956;&#949;&#947;&#945;&#962; &#949;&#947;&#949;&#957;&#949;&#964;&#959; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#959; &#951;&#955;&#953;&#959;&#962; &#949;&#947;&#949;&#957;&#949;&#964;&#959; &#956;&#949;&#955;&#945;&#962; &#969;&#962; &#963;&#945;&#954;&#954;&#959;&#962; &#964;&#961;&#953;&#967;&#953;&#957;&#959;&#962; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#951; &#963;&#949;&#955;&#951;&#957;&#951; &#959;&#955;&#951; &#949;&#947;&#949;&#957;&#949;&#964;&#959; &#969;&#962; &#945;&#953;&#956;&#945;

    13&#954;&#945;&#953; &#959;&#953; &#945;&#963;&#964;&#949;&#961;&#949;&#962; &#964;&#959;&#965; &#959;&#965;&#961;&#945;&#957;&#959;&#965; &#949;&#960;&#949;&#963;&#945;&#957; &#949;&#953;&#962; &#964;&#951;&#957; &#947;&#951;&#957; &#969;&#962; &#963;&#965;&#954;&#951; &#946;&#945;&#955;&#955;&#949;&#953; &#964;&#959;&#965;&#962; &#959;&#955;&#965;&#957;&#952;&#959;&#965;&#962; &#945;&#965;&#964;&#951;&#962; &#965;&#960;&#959; &#945;&#957;&#949;&#956;&#959;&#965; &#956;&#949;&#947;&#945;&#955;&#959;&#965; &#963;&#949;&#953;&#959;&#956;&#949;&#957;&#951;

    14&#954;&#945;&#953; &#959; &#959;&#965;&#961;&#945;&#957;&#959;&#962; &#945;&#960;&#949;&#967;&#969;&#961;&#953;&#963;&#952;&#951; &#969;&#962; &#946;&#953;&#946;&#955;&#953;&#959;&#957; &#949;&#955;&#953;&#963;&#963;&#959;&#956;&#949;&#957;&#959;&#957; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#960;&#945;&#957; &#959;&#961;&#959;&#962; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#957;&#951;&#963;&#959;&#962; &#949;&#954; &#964;&#969;&#957; &#964;&#959;&#960;&#969;&#957; &#945;&#965;&#964;&#969;&#957; &#949;&#954;&#953;&#957;&#951;&#952;&#951;&#963;&#945;&#957;

    15&#954;&#945;&#953; &#959;&#953; &#946;&#945;&#963;&#953;&#955;&#949;&#953;&#962; &#964;&#951;&#962; &#947;&#951;&#962; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#959;&#953; &#956;&#949;&#947;&#953;&#963;&#964;&#945;&#957;&#949;&#962; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#959;&#953; &#967;&#953;&#955;&#953;&#945;&#961;&#967;&#959;&#953; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#959;&#953; &#960;&#955;&#959;&#965;&#963;&#953;&#959;&#953; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#959;&#953; &#953;&#963;&#967;&#965;&#961;&#959;&#953; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#960;&#945;&#962; &#948;&#959;&#965;&#955;&#959;&#962; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#949;&#955;&#949;&#965;&#952;&#949;&#961;&#959;&#962; &#949;&#954;&#961;&#965;&#968;&#945;&#957; &#949;&#945;&#965;&#964;&#959;&#965;&#962; &#949;&#953;&#962; &#964;&#945; &#963;&#960;&#951;&#955;&#945;&#953;&#945; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#949;&#953;&#962; &#964;&#945;&#962; &#960;&#949;&#964;&#961;&#945;&#962; &#964;&#969;&#957; &#959;&#961;&#949;&#969;&#957;

    16&#954;&#945;&#953; &#955;&#949;&#947;&#959;&#965;&#963;&#953;&#957; &#964;&#959;&#953;&#962; &#959;&#961;&#949;&#963;&#953;&#957; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#964;&#945;&#953;&#962; &#960;&#949;&#964;&#961;&#945;&#953;&#962; &#960;&#949;&#963;&#949;&#964;&#949; &#949;&#966; &#951;&#956;&#945;&#962; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#954;&#961;&#965;&#968;&#945;&#964;&#949; &#951;&#956;&#945;&#962; &#945;&#960;&#959; &#960;&#961;&#959;&#963;&#969;&#960;&#959;&#965; &#964;&#959;&#965; &#954;&#945;&#952;&#951;&#956;&#949;&#957;&#959;&#965; &#949;&#960;&#953; &#964;&#959;&#965; &#952;&#961;&#959;&#957;&#959;&#965; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#945;&#960;&#959; &#964;&#951;&#962; &#959;&#961;&#947;&#951;&#962; &#964;&#959;&#965; &#945;&#961;&#957;&#953;&#959;&#965;

    17&#959;&#964;&#953; &#951;&#955;&#952;&#949;&#957; &#951; &#951;&#956;&#949;&#961;&#945; &#951; &#956;&#949;&#947;&#945;&#955;&#951; &#964;&#951;&#962; &#959;&#961;&#947;&#951;&#962; &#945;&#965;&#964;&#969;&#957; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#964;&#953;&#962; &#948;&#965;&#957;&#945;&#964;&#945;&#953; &#963;&#964;&#945;&#952;&#951;&#957;&#945;&#953;


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 27, 2008)

thank you


anyone know what it means?


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 28, 2008)

nope but I think its greek maybe... hmmmm


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 28, 2008)

&#1040;&#1080;&#1076;&#1077; &#1053;&#1072;&#1079;&#1076;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1077; &#1058;&#1088;&#1077;&#1074;&#1086;&#1084;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077; :d


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 28, 2008)

nikimadritista said:
			
		

> &#1040;&#1080;&#1076;&#1077; &#1053;&#1072;&#1079;&#1076;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1077; &#1058;&#1088;&#1077;&#1074;&#1086;&#1084;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077; :d




&#1054;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100; &#1093;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1096;&#1086;


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 28, 2008)

&#1085;&#1086; 


&#1096;&#1072;&#1093;&#1090;&#1072;


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 28, 2008)

:hairpull:  mine


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 28, 2008)

no mine


----------



## matt420lane (Jun 29, 2008)

all mine...:rant:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 29, 2008)

&#1074;&#1089;&#1077; &#1077;&#1097;&#1077;​


&#1064;&#1040;&#1061;&#1058;&#1040;​


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 29, 2008)

&#1605;&#1606;&#1580;&#1605; &#1604;&#1594;&#1605;​


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 29, 2008)

Bonjour à tous, j'espère que vous avez tous un merveilleux dimanche.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jun 29, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 29, 2008)

Bien sur

le soleil est chaud

J'ai travaillé dans le jardin

et bientôt

Je vais au etang

bisou a tous


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 29, 2008)

Its good to know you have sun and still went to the garden


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 29, 2008)

Would show you the clear blue sky, if I could get to upload some pics


----------



## camcam (Jun 29, 2008)

Winner


----------



## camcam (Jun 29, 2008)

right


----------



## camcam (Jun 29, 2008)

here


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 29, 2008)

Tous pensez?


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 29, 2008)

a wecome visitor to the garden







and i win :woohoo:


----------



## CasualGrower (Jun 29, 2008)

Winner!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 29, 2008)

* :yeahthat:  gives new meaning to :watchplant: 

fantastic :yay:

Absolutely Brilliant    :clap:

BTW, It's now mine  :rofl:*


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 29, 2008)

ok puffin ur shift is over bud now its mine


----------



## matt420lane (Jun 30, 2008)

all mine...:rant:


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 30, 2008)

nope mine now


----------



## matt420lane (Jun 30, 2008)

and yet all mine....:rant:


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 30, 2008)

I insist on hangin on to it its no trouble really


----------



## matt420lane (Jun 30, 2008)

way to much for such a little girl....here it's all mine...:rant:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 30, 2008)

mine


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 30, 2008)

Not any more


----------



## DankCloset (Jun 30, 2008)

Bye everyone. glad to have meet those cool ones i did meet, if yall are into it. add me sometime.
passing it off to the next
www.myspace.com/purerippa
peace & love
Dc

p.s. thanks for whoever said they liked my avi, you can take over the tradition if you want.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 30, 2008)

i've got the whole world in my hands......

MINE!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 30, 2008)

I hope you have a safe and happy journey through life Dank, dont forget you have friends here, come back for a visit sometime


----------



## thc is good for me (Jul 1, 2008)

mine


----------



## thc is good for me (Jul 1, 2008)

still mine


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 1, 2008)

*ces't vrais*?


----------



## ishnish (Jul 1, 2008)

can i join in the fun???


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 1, 2008)

bien sûr

mais 

Je gagne


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 1, 2008)

il est à moi, êtes-vous encore la transpiration?


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jul 1, 2008)

:ignore: wibble frisnit groob

just wanted to join in with the talkin crap 

i win :woohoo:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 1, 2008)

bien sûr


il fait très chaud ici aujourd'hui

je prendrai une douche à midi

avant ma sièste

c'est la vie


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jul 1, 2008)

oui oui madame


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 1, 2008)

Viva Espania!!!


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 1, 2008)

&#1089;&#1083;&#1077;&#1076;&#1091;&#1102;&#1097;&#1077;&#1077; &#1074;&#1088;&#1077;&#1084;&#1103; 

(2 &#1083;&#1077;&#1090

&#1040;&#1053;&#1043;&#1051;&#1048;&#1071;​


----------



## SativaWeed (Jul 1, 2008)

:confused2: :ciao:


----------



## ishnish (Jul 1, 2008)

:bong:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jul 2, 2008)

mine lol


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jul 2, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## sportcardiva (Jul 2, 2008)

lol


----------



## matt420lane (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks sport!!...all mine...!!


the jerk below me sucks for taking it...:rant:


----------



## matt420lane (Jul 2, 2008)

DAM IT !!! ...IM A JERK ...:rant:

MINE..!


----------



## matt420lane (Jul 2, 2008)

O......no one will play?...lol...:rant:
than I will just keep it

MINE!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## billy_fyshe (Jul 2, 2008)

ours


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 2, 2008)

Yikes and Away!!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 2, 2008)

I use the same copper banding


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jul 2, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I use the same copper banding


 
seems to be keepin those pesky slimers away so far  

i win


----------



## FlndrzFlash (Jul 2, 2008)

who farted?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 2, 2008)

*musta been the cat, everyone knows Dogs dont have flatulence  :rofl:  







BTW, it's mine  :hubba: *


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 2, 2008)

mine as usual i see


----------



## miketheman (Jul 2, 2008)

I win!!!


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Jul 2, 2008)

whammy.............................. i got it


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 2, 2008)

Wrong again


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 2, 2008)

Jeez UK where have you been hiding?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## billy_fyshe (Jul 3, 2008)

heres a funny lookin lady bird
black with red spots?
keepin guard on my peas


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 3, 2008)

*What's a 4 letter word for hole in the ground where miners go to dig????


Mine   :rofl:   :bong1:*


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello my name is Dr. Greenthumb
I'd like to tell you just where I'm from
In the hills where the trees grow wild with weed fields
The ******* pigs with shields holding the blue steels
Greenhouse effect with the weed connect
 DEA can't keep Greenthumb in check 
HPS, God Bless the whole crop
Please God, don't let me see no cops
Trunkload, ready to hit the highway
Don't let the eye in the sky fly my way
or we gonna have big trouble, that's no ****
Can't be growin without no permit
but **** that, I study the 215 trip
That way when they come they can suck my ****
Weed can't grow without attention
Hello my name is Dr. Greenthumb


----------



## SativaWeed (Jul 3, 2008)

mine


----------



## ishnish (Jul 3, 2008)

hows bout it?


----------



## Bella420 (Jul 4, 2008)

mine


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 4, 2008)

People can't live without the herb man
If not they'd be drinkin and drivin and swervin
but thanks to Dr. Greenthumb weed grow
in the backyard or inside with hydro
To the cush plant brushin a tangerine dream
Tasty, blowin a fuckin smokescreen
Cycles of weed are constantly grown
Somebody give me the razor to cut groves
I'd like to stop, but it feels so good
Horny plants stinkin up my whole neighborhood
Sticky angel, I wanna leave it alone
but never ever ever gotta worry from my home
What that funny sound knockin at the door (Open up it's the DEA!)
Sorry Greenthumb can't talk no more
Please don't follow me into the sun
Hello my name is Dr. Greenthumb


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 4, 2008)

ok i took a break but now its mine again.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 4, 2008)

Was, not now


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 4, 2008)

&#1041;&#1091;&#1088;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100;​


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 4, 2008)

Out from the lab, no need for rehab
If I can't drive then call me a cab (ese!)
In my closet the weed is dried out
Like Eiht said, ain't no place to hide out
I don't wanna buy no weed from no cop
Get knocked up and they close up my shop
That's why I buy no weed from no one
That's why they call me Dr. Greenthumb
The scientifical, mystical one
Growin my crops with the rays of the sun
Come one come all and see how it's done
If you see the pigs there's no need to run
Cause some of these pigs are down with Greenthumb
But you never know what be the outcome
You see the photo in the album
The weed is growin like my erection
Look I never told you where I was from
Some call me Real, but I'm Dr. Greenthumb


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 4, 2008)

Wrapped in her arms I see you across the street
and I can't help but wonder if she knows what's going on
you talk of love but you don't know how it feels
when you realise that you're not the only one


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jul 4, 2008)

mary had a little lamb


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 4, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Wrapped in her arms I see you across the street
> and I can't help but wonder if she knows what's going on
> you talk of love but you don't know how it feels
> when you realise that you're not the only one




Oh you`d better stop before you tear me all apart

You`d better stop before you go and break my heart

Ooh you`d better stop

Time after time I`ve tried to walk away

But it`s not that easy when your soul is torn in two


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 4, 2008)

I've had drop dates with no weed to smoke
No roaches, no nothin' when I need to toke
Damn, where can I find some **** to puff on
damn I need the kye cause it's gettin' tough on me (me)
Cause I'm a lumberjack and tree's
get chopped up and packed up and sold to D
Bolo's are free, did you hold one fee?
Herchers for the herbics no waterin' the seeds
Some of your friends just really see me
cause sussin' this, losin' no GHC
The pigs always wanna PH me, my gush hits harder than some GHB
But some of these swine wanna hit off mine
I just sit back, recline, and never waste time
I'm the lead man, you read man, you need man
Call me and all inhale- "The Weed Man"


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 4, 2008)

&#1042;&#1099; &#1084;&#1086;&#1081; &#1076;&#1088;&#1091;&#1075;

&#1071; &#1080;&#1084;&#1077;&#1102; &#1084;&#1086;&#1080; &#1084;&#1086;&#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1090;&#1099;

&#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090; &#1088;&#1072;&#1073;&#1086;&#1090;&#1091; &#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1074;&#1086;&#1076;&#1072;​


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 4, 2008)

&#1053;&#1072;&#1079;&#1076;&#1072;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;&#1077; Uncle! &#1071; &#1087;&#1086; &#1088;&#1091;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080; &#1085;&#1077; &#1087;&#1080;&#1096;&#1091; &#1093;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1096;&#1086;... &#1087;&#1083;&#1086;&#1093;&#1086; &#1075;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1088;&#1102;... &#1071; &#1087;&#1083;&#1086;&#1093;&#1086; &#1091;&#1095;&#1080;&#1083;&#1089;&#1103; &#1074; &#1096;&#1082;&#1086;&#1083;&#1072;...
&#1057;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1073;&#1086;


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 4, 2008)

&#1044;&#1077;&#1088;&#1078;&#1080;&#1090; &#1076;&#1088;&#1091;&#1075;&#1080;&#1077; &#1091;&#1075;&#1072;&#1076;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;


----------



## Bella420 (Jul 4, 2008)

il mio palo


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 4, 2008)

*mina*


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jul 4, 2008)

full of joy and frollicks


----------



## Bella420 (Jul 4, 2008)

walks by and grabs and runs!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 5, 2008)

You grabbed Billy by the frollicks?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 5, 2008)

&#1087;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1080;&#1083;&#1086; 7

&#1074;&#1099; &#1076;&#1091;&#1084;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077;?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 5, 2008)

Bom dia a todos, espero que todos tenham um dia maravilhoso como chove aqui.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 5, 2008)

gracias mi amigo


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 5, 2008)

&#1076;&#1086;&#1078;&#1076;&#1100; &#1076;&#1086;&#1078;&#1076;&#1103; &#1076;&#1086;&#1078;&#1076;&#1103; &#1086;&#1085;&#1086; &#1074;&#1089;&#1077;&#1075;&#1076;&#1072; &#1073;&#1091;&#1076;&#1077;&#1090; &#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1085;&#1072;&#1074;&#1083;&#1080;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;? , &#1082;&#1072;&#1082; &#1088;&#1072;&#1079; &#1087;&#1086;&#1076;&#1086;&#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077; &#1086;&#1090; &#1087;&#1072;&#1088;&#1085;&#1080;&#1082;&#1072; &#1080; &#1074;&#1089;&#1077; &#1077;&#1097;&#1077; &#1085;&#1080;&#1082;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1089;&#1077;&#1082;&#1089;&#1072;


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 5, 2008)

*&#1590;&#1581;&#1603; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1617;&#1575;*​


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 5, 2008)

Hard to keep up... Don't U people have Jobs???
 I get paid to drink beer and play darts  
No time to keep posting...


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jul 5, 2008)

:bump: :woohoo:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 5, 2008)

nikimadritista said:
			
		

> Hard to keep up... Don't U people have Jobs???
> I get paid to drink beer and play darts
> No time to keep posting...


:doh:


&#1055;&#1088;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1086;&#1078;&#1077;&#1085;&#1086;



&#1053;&#1045;&#1058;​


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 5, 2008)

me me me me me


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 5, 2008)

Back Home Now Growers... Work sucks... Even if it's a good Job it's still a Job!
Here's a Bud Photo of my friend's grow room... South of France... Enjoy!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 5, 2008)

Looks like a bud to me and not a grow room, P.s, it has his nic on the pic.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 5, 2008)

Mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jul 5, 2008)

not for long


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 5, 2008)

:hubba:


----------



## sportcardiva (Jul 5, 2008)

mine


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 5, 2008)

*alas, it is now  MINE :evil: *


----------



## HydroManiac (Jul 5, 2008)

ahha to slow matey


----------



## SativaWeed (Jul 6, 2008)

:woohoo: WINNER WINNER !!! CHICKEN DINNER!!


----------



## Bella420 (Jul 7, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 7, 2008)

Careful they bite


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 7, 2008)

^ looser 



<<<<<<<<< WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 7, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> ^ looser
> 
> 
> 
> <<<<<<<<< WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Tx bro saved me some keystrokes


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 8, 2008)

Dig That Groove Baby...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 8, 2008)

:hubba:


----------



## RaoulDuke (Jul 8, 2008)

WooHoo! Now I'm the winner!


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 8, 2008)

:fid:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 8, 2008)

We have morning sunshine for a change.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 8, 2008)

:hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 8, 2008)

These sometimes


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 8, 2008)

My my, thats popping into realms of ..


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 8, 2008)

Dont take my road, its a tough one.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 8, 2008)

And i'll step in ...dot dot dot


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 8, 2008)

I want that Big pile of nothing..so please no one else post okay ..oh  and Ill share it all with you guys/gals


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 9, 2008)

Just can't sleep without no weed....


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 9, 2008)

:joint: :yay:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## billy_fyshe (Jul 9, 2008)

road to nowhere


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## billy_fyshe (Jul 9, 2008)

Were on a road to nowhere
Come on inside
Takin that ride to nowhere
Well take that ride


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 9, 2008)

Yak yak


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 9, 2008)

this is a wierd thread...Im so stoned I cant even fallow along..lol


----------



## Melissa (Jul 9, 2008)

*so dont:rofl: and just let me be the winner :clap:*


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jul 9, 2008)

nope


----------



## Melissa (Jul 9, 2008)

*:hairpull:

oh looks like im the winner for a few more minutes :giggle:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 9, 2008)

no no more I am..lol


----------



## Melissa (Jul 9, 2008)

*:holysheep: i got 4 minutes as the winner :woohoo:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 9, 2008)

Can you remember your first kiss?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 9, 2008)

hmmmmmmmm

in daylight?


----------



## risktaker27 (Jul 9, 2008)

wow that pic is freaking me out  lol`


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## billy_fyshe (Jul 9, 2008)

is that ur car hippy?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 9, 2008)

Lol hippy

I prefer to hold the hips


----------



## SativaWeed (Jul 9, 2008)

How much ya want for that car?:hubba:


----------



## sportcardiva (Jul 9, 2008)

lol hippy


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 10, 2008)

I smoked my first Joint in Two months last night :afroweed: :joint: 
Weed is amazing after having a break... It wasn't the best smoke but was a good laugh...
Have a nice day Stoners!
Here's the album of the day :banana:


----------



## someguy (Jul 10, 2008)

the asian with the eyes is creepin me out


----------



## someguy (Jul 10, 2008)

hippy, you know thats a volvo right? could that have been at soccer practice?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 10, 2008)

Tesco car park.


----------



## Hiero_ (Jul 10, 2008)

Tesco is like... a porn shop, or what?


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jul 10, 2008)

Hiero_ said:
			
		

> Tesco is like... a porn shop, or what?


 
yea, its a very seedy place

im suprised hippy would frequent such an establishment


----------



## Hiero_ (Jul 10, 2008)

billy_fyshe said:
			
		

> yea, its a very seedy place
> 
> im suprised hippy would frequent such an establishment


Dildos next to the fried chicken and chips then?


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jul 10, 2008)

well the place is full of dildos
usually they work on the checkouts tho


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 10, 2008)

Ive not seen any dildo's in Tesco yet lol.


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jul 10, 2008)

ohhhhhhh
*that* tescos


----------



## fragglemills (Jul 10, 2008)

is the competition still running lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 10, 2008)

fragglemills said:
			
		

> is the competition still running lol




NO


​


----------



## smokybear (Jul 10, 2008)

This is still mine. Always has been and always will be. It's good to be back my friends. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Hiero_ (Jul 10, 2008)

I lost the game, but I win the thread.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 10, 2008)

Losing a battle is still a loss at the end of the war.


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jul 10, 2008)

no one left alive, it must be a draw


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 10, 2008)

I saw this in A book about all drugs known to men... 
This is how MJ was forbidden in the US...
Enjoy!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 11, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Jul 11, 2008)

devils garden lol he knows where its at toke up:bong:


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Jul 11, 2008)

devils garden lol he knows where its at toke up:bong:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 11, 2008)

bump....devils garden??? i know of a devil's gardeni think...


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 11, 2008)

...but i win!


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 12, 2008)

Watch This Film :banana:


----------



## Hiero_ (Jul 12, 2008)

No, watch this film.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 12, 2008)

http://zamunda.net/details.php?id=76798 Here's a link to download Grass 
Best film I've seen in a while!
Have fun...
And yeah stop posting so I can win this Nothing...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 12, 2008)

Read it and weep


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 12, 2008)

Hippy on a MISSION​


----------



## SativaWeed (Jul 12, 2008)

Maybe so, but it's my end?:rofl:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 12, 2008)

hey ya know what??? that's my nothing, and i want it!!! I WIN


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 12, 2008)

win or lose? what s all about?  its us vs govenment thats all i know  its not racing here  but feed us with knowedge,  knowedge is power, and mind over matter, so if anyone dont mind, then it dont matter cool everyone with me?


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 13, 2008)

whatever ya say man...BUT I WIN!


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm going to bed now... Good night Growers! 
Stop posting to this thread so I can win something for once...
Light another!


----------



## AlienBait (Jul 13, 2008)

I haven't been here in a while, but it looks like I'm winning now. :hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 15, 2008)

i win!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 15, 2008)

Can anyone name where that was taken???


----------



## SativaWeed (Jul 15, 2008)

naw, but it's mine.


----------



## sportcardiva (Jul 16, 2008)

mine lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 16, 2008)

:shocked:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 16, 2008)

Very clever thought went into your pic :rofl:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 16, 2008)

Why
Thank you
*Hippy*

I'm sorry to say it 
but 
​





:shocked: As are many other threads on this site:shocked:​


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 16, 2008)

Correct.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 16, 2008)

Thought you were tucked up for the night..........................................


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 16, 2008)

:doh:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 17, 2008)

Thats him sorted for the weekend.

I wonder how much goes missing before it gets back to the station


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jul 17, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Thats him sorted for the weekend.
> 
> I wonder how much goes missing before it gets back to the station


 
i bet its at least enough to make some brownies  

Karma...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IoCGpP1FSM&feature=related


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 17, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Jul 17, 2008)

really nice niki!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## CptnFail (Jul 17, 2008)

I hope i win:fid:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 17, 2008)

i think i win... i think i win , i think i win...


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 17, 2008)

No

I​


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 17, 2008)

i win...


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 17, 2008)

I've come to realize that life is but a game
and it doesn't matter how you score but how you play
and although the masses play the host make all the rules
the only rules you should live by. . .
rules made up by you...... rules made up by you...
the only rules you should live by
in this bent facade of people being who they're not
who view the world through the wind shield of the beamer they just bought
and swear by hypocrisy
yea thinking they'll go far
hey mister can you tell me...tell me who you are.... Do you know who you are???

Pennywise!


----------



## SativaWeed (Jul 17, 2008)

and still, I win!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 18, 2008)

YOU​


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 18, 2008)

MATANUSKA TUNDRA :lama:


----------



## sportcardiva (Jul 18, 2008)

mine


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## billy_fyshe (Jul 18, 2008)

me me me me me


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 19, 2008)

:shocked:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 19, 2008)

Padding?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 19, 2008)

:chillpill:


----------



## SativaWeed (Jul 20, 2008)

mine


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 21, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 21, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 21, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyzsBqk8u1w


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 21, 2008)

Time to foliar feed my cabbage patch gals


laterssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 21, 2008)

...ok, maybe i'll win this time


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Megatron (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow... a HEAD of Lettuce... I don't get this game... I'm stoned and its less then 3 hours till 4:20!!


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Hippy

Spud wants to know if you wana come play in the *Cabbage Patch* today?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 22, 2008)

It's Mine

All Mine


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 25, 2008)

I haven't posted for a while... I bought a new fan for my grow room and added more lights... Getting ready for my new Seeds...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 25, 2008)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## smokybear (Jul 25, 2008)

And its mine......


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 25, 2008)

I've not seen you around for a while Smoky, everything going good?

Mine.


----------



## smokybear (Jul 25, 2008)

Yea. Been busy with work and other things so I haven't been able to get online that much. It's good to be back though. 

And its mine again...


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 25, 2008)

Last season Harvest...


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 25, 2008)

Sweet:hubba: 











*MINE​*


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 25, 2008)

Lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 25, 2008)

MINE ​
Sunflowers are in flower


----------



## miketheman (Jul 25, 2008)

Imaa gonna winaa


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jul 25, 2008)

did i win? WOO HOO! so long losers mwa ha ha ha


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 26, 2008)

Work Sucks!!!


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 26, 2008)

Shhhhh


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 26, 2008)

:headbang2: :evil: :hitchair:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 26, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 26, 2008)

In the morning I awake
I feel my bladder about to break
I scratch my balls I rub my eyes
Just feeling lousy

My girlfriend tells me that
It's time to take a bath
I say, "No, not today, it's only Tuesday"

Once every 24 hours
I'm supposed to take a shower
That's not the way I do it
Do it do it
Personal hygiene is the last thing on my mind
I don't want to do it
Do it do it


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 26, 2008)

:banana:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jul 26, 2008)

the "eye" is watching!


----------



## SativaWeed (Jul 26, 2008)

Then it can see me WIN!!


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jul 26, 2008)

three cheers for sativa!


----------



## SativaWeed (Jul 26, 2008)

I thank you, thank you very much!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 26, 2008)

hmm...i win


----------



## sportcardiva (Jul 27, 2008)

mine lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 27, 2008)

Welcome back sport, where have you been hiding?

Mine.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 27, 2008)

MJ Brownies


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm worthless...but i win!


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 27, 2008)

Been working all day again... Feel Like shite... Work at the Bar... Getting people drunk... Wanna work in a Dutch Coffee Shop getting people high... Anybody know a job opening in any Coffee shop?


----------



## vitaminwater184 (Jul 27, 2008)

this is going to be one long *** thread


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh wouldn't it be nice...OH how i've dreamed to work at one...I'd settle for a job at a headshop though...But at least I WIN


----------



## SativaWeed (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't want to WORK at a head shop I want to OWN IT!!
like this thread that's MINE!


----------



## Geter-D1 (Jul 27, 2008)

post till you turn blue...  lol lol     :shocked:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jul 27, 2008)

:hitchair: red! WINNAH


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 28, 2008)

The voices made me do it.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 28, 2008)

Personal Internet Security Section & Mutual Online Associated Network.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 28, 2008)

Legalize it!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 28, 2008)

So has anyone around here had the pleasure of ever workin' in coffee shop/mj club...Or anyone ever worked at the headshop??? i win...booyah


----------



## Bella420 (Jul 28, 2008)

:d


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 28, 2008)

hmm...


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 29, 2008)

ain't that a laugh

The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later.

The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later.


This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 4 seconds.


















































































































































































































































































































































































































































:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:




























































































































































































































































































:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jul 29, 2008)

all systems ready......
loading thc. files.............
please wait.......


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## sportcardiva (Jul 30, 2008)

mine


----------



## SativaWeed (Jul 30, 2008)

mine


----------



## CasualGrower (Jul 30, 2008)

this is such a funny thread......

 I thought I won this weeks ago... LOL


but I WIN NOW!!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## matt420lane (Jul 31, 2008)

it's bin mine the hole time......suckers....:rant:


----------



## painterdude (Jul 31, 2008)

......wife is listening to the news......she loves the news......sometimes we will watch a movie......she doesn't smoke.....but I love her


----------



## matt420lane (Jul 31, 2008)

yes, yes free at last


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 31, 2008)

So ya think ya can just walk back in n steal the prize

Hu

Well think again

Matt


It's MINE


----------



## matt420lane (Jul 31, 2008)

lol .......only my fans can be the judge of that...lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## matt420lane (Jul 31, 2008)

I DONT HAVE TO STEAL......WHEN I CAN JUST TAKE IT....:rant:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 31, 2008)

Tut Tut Tut:shocked: 

I thought you may like to share


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## White Widow (Aug 2, 2008)

Can I get a tutorial on stealing pls ^^


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Aug 2, 2008)

:creeps in:
:looks around:
:stuffs this thread down his pants:
:whistles a tune walking away:


----------



## billy_fyshe (Aug 5, 2008)

:holysheep: i win


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## smokybear (Aug 10, 2008)

Mine again....sorry guys and gals.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Aug 10, 2008)

:bump: nope :bolt:

Captain Spaulding - "how long is a piece of string?"


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 11, 2008)

:banana:


----------



## FourTwenty (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks for playing but i win


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 12, 2008)

Rain yet again







Mine


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 12, 2008)

i win.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 13, 2008)

Shmokin


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 13, 2008)

i win.


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 13, 2008)

Sure you do....


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Aug 13, 2008)

all in all your just a...
nother post in the thread.
mine


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 14, 2008)

Ha ha.. I'm Rolling


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 14, 2008)

.........SQUAG!!!!

*I WIN*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 18, 2008)

Look at this while stoned, it makes your eyes pulsate, click the picture


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 18, 2008)

Dam  HIE...I fell over....lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 18, 2008)

Mine was last....what do I win!!!!


----------



## matt420lane (Aug 20, 2008)

I love that pic its my new desk top


----------



## matt420lane (Aug 20, 2008)

o YA AND MINE !!!!!....:rant:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 20, 2008)

Mine


----------



## matt420lane (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks.....mr Hippy!!!!

And Mine Again


----------



## billy_fyshe (Aug 20, 2008)

and the winner is...


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 20, 2008)

matt420lane said:
			
		

> o YA AND MINE !!!!!....:rant:


For the 

LAST TIME
Mine

and just for you Matt, a little friend of mine was seen in your back yard




​


----------



## Melissa (Aug 20, 2008)

*bud you cannot just come in and win 

its       mine *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 20, 2008)

The shame of it.


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 20, 2008)

10 4






OUT​


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 20, 2008)

*Forget the 10, its cold.

4 



OUT*​


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 20, 2008)

I win....yEAH ME!!!!:ignore:


----------



## billy_fyshe (Aug 20, 2008)

to slow :bolt:


----------



## Tanker (Aug 20, 2008)

What about me?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 20, 2008)

*it's mine, allllll miiiine :rofl: *


----------



## Tanker (Aug 20, 2008)

But it can't be I'm last.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 20, 2008)

I win.


----------



## matt420lane (Aug 21, 2008)

ware you goin bud?.....whats going on here MP???????????????????????:rant:
some one give me some INFO HERE...:rant:


----------



## matt420lane (Aug 21, 2008)

ware is the BUD UNKL ?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 21, 2008)

Bud Uncle is in Denial....


----------



## matt420lane (Aug 22, 2008)

he is not in the tigers river.......if any ONE REALLY KNOWS WARE HE IS AND WHY HE IS OFF.....let me know...:rant:

matt


----------



## thc is good for me (Aug 22, 2008)

Mine


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Aug 22, 2008)

Mine Now


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 22, 2008)

We all need one sometimes, catch ya later, when you return


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 22, 2008)

Winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 22, 2008)

Mine


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Aug 22, 2008)

270 pages and counting, any predictions on when this will stop, LOL
Haha mine again!


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 22, 2008)

It will never stop.. 
Mine again!!!


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 22, 2008)

well now i'm in the lead hahahaha


----------



## thc is good for me (Aug 23, 2008)

M!ne


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## canibanol cannonball (Aug 23, 2008)

this thread has been closed for repair, further posting will result in a 'server busy'. Should be back up and running in 1 month.







i win


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 23, 2008)

LOL my win!!!!!!!!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 23, 2008)

hmmmm...that's not fair , nice to see ya back toa ...I WIN, hopefully


----------



## smokybear (Aug 23, 2008)

It's mine again. Trillions!!! It's good to see you my friend. It's been a while. How ya been?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 23, 2008)

im good....AND WINNING BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matt420lane (Aug 24, 2008)

:rant: I WIN !!!!!!!!!......SORRY IM NOT ON MUCH ....BIN RE-BUILDING MY HOUSE AFTER A FIRE....LOTS OF WORK AND LITTLE TIME.......BUT IM STILL THE WINNER AND STAY OUT...:rant:....lol.....................
.......................
p.s.....SPORTCARDIVA YOU BETTER MESSAGE ME


----------



## rami (Aug 24, 2008)

lmaooo...helarious thread...i guess im wining now


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Aug 24, 2008)

rami said:
			
		

> lmaooo...helarious thread...i guess im wining now


Guess again, its mine now...:woohoo:
THIS IS THE THREAD THAT NEVER ENDS YES IT GOES ON AND ON MY FRIENDS


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 24, 2008)

balls
i know what your thinking, damnn this guy must be high


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 24, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> The jury forman stood up and siad I WIN!! its his fault.


thats one ugly *** kid


----------



## smokybear (Aug 24, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## risktaker27 (Aug 24, 2008)

wait  i win i win


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Aug 24, 2008)

yoink


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 25, 2008)

you guys are losers
i'm waiting till august 31 at 11:59 pm 
i will win


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 25, 2008)

Supercopa Madridista...


----------



## 85cannabliss (Aug 25, 2008)

just wanna be a winner b4 work lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 25, 2008)

Unlucky


----------



## smokybear (Aug 26, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 26, 2008)

This win is mine...mine mine mine  ...:bong: :48:  neeexxxxtt...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 27, 2008)

Anyone fancy a MJ BBQ?





Mine.


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 28, 2008)

im in the lead
what do i get for winning?
i should get seeds. good good seeds


----------



## Blend No. 420 (Aug 28, 2008)

:yeahthat: not anymore, muahahaha. I am so friggin' hhhiiiiiiiiiii  :stoned:  hey, this one means i can go play in the arcade, dude-sweet

oh, and i just won a big steaming pile of nothing :woohoo:


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 28, 2008)

My oh my................................. 

Tut tut............................. 

I pity you fools............. 

May have been away for a while..............:holysheep: 

BUT

It is most definitely


:hubba: Mine:hubba:​


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 28, 2008)

matt420lane said:
			
		

> ware you goin bud?.....whats going on here MP???????????????????????:rant:
> some one give me some INFO HERE...:rant:



Hmmmmmmmm

Seriously Matt

If I told ya

:chuck: I would have to kill you :chuck:

Denial is a cold lonely place..........................

Do ya need any good trim carpenters 2 help get you back on track?​


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 28, 2008)

Uncle Bud Stopped by 
Good to see ya dude!
Viva la France 
Sante!


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## berserker (Aug 29, 2008)

I jump in out of a long rest and win this MFer:hubba: 
Keep it GREEN


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 30, 2008)

Click


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 30, 2008)

Clack



lock stock n...................................


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 30, 2008)

i win...:ciao:


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 30, 2008)

i told you guys i'm going to win
ill be back at 11:59 tonight


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 30, 2008)

:holysheep: i'm going to win:stoned: 
:woohoo:


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 30, 2008)

i'm about to win


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 30, 2008)

11 59
i guess i win


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 31, 2008)

oh no  one more da left


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 31, 2008)

Casing The Joint


----------



## Bella420 (Aug 31, 2008)

I know I've been gone and thank you all for keeping it safe but its MINE now


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## canibanol cannonball (Aug 31, 2008)

hip's goin postal lol
mine!


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 31, 2008)

:holysheep:  And Here Comes Joe Right Back In The Lead


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 31, 2008)

and like i said ill be back at 11 59


----------



## joe19406 (Sep 1, 2008)

****
got busy


----------



## joe19406 (Sep 1, 2008)

But I Still Won Yeaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Bella420 (Sep 1, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## joe19406 (Sep 1, 2008)

haha i know yall are like DAMN how i lose to joe


----------



## joe19406 (Sep 1, 2008)

i'm just to good


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 2, 2008)

4 Matt


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 2, 2008)

winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 2, 2008)

and who is the winner...I AM


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 2, 2008)

We had hail today !


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 3, 2008)

:d


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 3, 2008)

Sometimes people are .....


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 3, 2008)

This Bear  
His name is Matt  
He is now officially  
M.I.A


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 3, 2008)

Maybe he is hiding under his force field.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 4, 2008)

Love Mushrooms


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 4, 2008)

&#1040;&#1079; &#1089;&#1087;&#1077;&#1095;&#1077;&#1083;&#1074;&#1072;&#1084;


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 4, 2008)

&#1053;&#1077; &#1041;&#1088;&#1072;&#1090;&#1077;... &#1040;&#1079; &#1089;&#1098;&#1084; :d


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 5, 2008)

Its gotta be done.




Mine.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 5, 2008)

Off to the Pub

or

BB


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Sep 5, 2008)

yup.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 5, 2008)

Time for an Ale.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 5, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm

Had Lunch there a Few Times while havin a day out shoppin.
Before Going to the corner of Tib n Swan to HH
Used to take about an hr to drive there


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 6, 2008)

Satarday starts well... They let me go home from one of my Jobs 
Time to roll a spliff and go to the beach! Have a nice day Growers ...

And stop posting here Bud... U R never gonna win this


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 6, 2008)

:d


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 6, 2008)

Rolled my Stinky Skunk 
Time to Rest...


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 6, 2008)

:hubba: WEEK 5 STARTS TODAY! :hubba:
:watchplant:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 6, 2008)

Zooming in on the finish post.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## joe19406 (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## joe19406 (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## DevilsLettuce (Sep 6, 2008)

title taken.


----------



## Dubbaman (Sep 6, 2008)

winning is over-rated but for now im happy with my title


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Sep 6, 2008)

My old lady says hi. Halloween can't get here fast enough.....


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 7, 2008)

Fix The Car

Big Big Oil Leak...........................................


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 7, 2008)

:hairpull:  :angrywife:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 7, 2008)

Sometimes its gotta be done.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 9, 2008)

Time to relax and re claim first place.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 9, 2008)

and yet

I don't think so



Mine​


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 9, 2008)

I feel REALLY relaxed.

Mine



I just sat here and forgot what I was replying to so had to scroll up to see the post title :rofl:


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 9, 2008)

I watched the Sunrise on my rooftop smoking my last White Widow Spliff. A gift from Cyril! 

Merci Cyril! Viva la France


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 9, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> *I feel REALLY relaxed*.
> 
> Mine
> 
> ...



Did ya even realise the site had been down?​


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 10, 2008)

The site has been down?

Surely you jest

Ive been here all the time for the last 2 days

maybe I should have refreshed the page

Mine


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 10, 2008)

:hairpull:


clean your box out.............................................   :hairpull: :hairpull: :hairpull: 



*HippyInEngland has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 10, 2008)

*winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 10, 2008)

HippyInEngland has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 10, 2008)

try msg him to let him know..............mine


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 11, 2008)

Not far away.


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 11, 2008)

Me again!
September Rules


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 11, 2008)

hu ha ha ha

not any more niki  

Loser


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 11, 2008)

Morning Bud  &#1040;&#1081;&#1076;&#1077; &#1053;&#1072;&#1079;&#1076;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1077;!
Mine again:yay:


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 11, 2008)

lol





:hubba:


----------



## billy_fyshe (Sep 11, 2008)

...


----------



## rami (Sep 11, 2008)

when will this end?!


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 11, 2008)

I will scream and scream and scream till I'm Sick


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 11, 2008)

Nothing worse than having a loose woman.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 11, 2008)

how come the last two posts remind me of Viagra comercial lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 11, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## joe19406 (Sep 12, 2008)

you guys are losers
it was till the end of the month
AND I WON
so  you try and be sore losers and keep it goin


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 12, 2008)

Fags...
Quitting again...
Winning again


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 12, 2008)

141 pages of this guess its mine again


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 12, 2008)

Here I go again


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 12, 2008)

double entendre


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 12, 2008)

Last seen heading to Canada 

any sightings


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 12, 2008)

Go away Bud!
This is my game


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 12, 2008)

Play nice

or


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 15, 2008)

Still 


_:hubba: _​


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 16, 2008)

GGrrrrr


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 16, 2008)

lol :lama:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 19, 2008)

:holysheep:


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 19, 2008)

Last Yr


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 19, 2008)

:d:


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 19, 2008)

A winnar is me! Not!


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 19, 2008)

:smoke1:


----------



## billy_fyshe (Sep 19, 2008)

...


----------



## thc is good for me (Sep 19, 2008)

Minemineminemineminemineimine


----------



## thc is good for me (Sep 19, 2008)

"Just when i thought i was out, They pull me back in."


----------



## billy_fyshe (Sep 20, 2008)

na-ga-nooch


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 21, 2008)

Leg ache.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## smokybear (Sep 21, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 25, 2008)

icu2


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 25, 2008)

AHHHHH the cage has re emerged.


Mine.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 25, 2008)

Hip

will u never learn......................................?

mine...................!


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 27, 2008)

Bud... You were winning for three whole days man... Impressive!
Sorry bro...
Mine again...


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 28, 2008)

&#1052;&#1086;&#1078;&#1077; &#1073;&#1080;

&#1054;&#1089;&#1074;&#1077;&#1085;

&#1053;&#1077; &#1089;&#1077;&#1075;&#1072;

:hubba: &#1055;&#1086;&#1073;&#1077;&#1076;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;:hubba: 

:headbang2: :rofl: :headbang2: :rofl: 
:ciao:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 28, 2008)

Brewing.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 28, 2008)

*c'est vrai*


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 28, 2008)

Canibanol WINS! &#8482;©®
&#9734;&#9734;&#9734;&#9734;&#9734;&#9734;&#9734;&#9734;&#9734;&#9734;&#9734;


----------



## Happy-Tea-Bud (Sep 28, 2008)

I am going to eat a large sandwich. 

Are these posts supposed to have a purpose or meaning anyways?


----------



## smokybear (Sep 29, 2008)

It's mine.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 29, 2008)

But not for long


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## daf (Oct 7, 2008)

dimelo my gente


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 7, 2008)

I thought this thread was finished..
mine
:48:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 8, 2008)

Damn, I was winning for a whole week.


Mine.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 8, 2008)

Language Timothy......................................!!!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 8, 2008)

mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brouli (Oct 8, 2008)

Me it will be Me


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 13, 2008)

:hairpull:


----------



## ricklee22 (Oct 13, 2008)

Mine!!


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 13, 2008)

:hubba:


----------



## ricklee22 (Oct 13, 2008)

nice pics bud unc but last post is mine


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 13, 2008)

:d


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 13, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 13, 2008)

Muha ha ha haaaaa


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 13, 2008)

*looks like it's all mine now :aok:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 13, 2008)

I best not let the mrs see that one :rofl:

My scalp is numb and it feels like just my skull is there :dancing:


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 13, 2008)

A warning..................?


----------



## billy_fyshe (Oct 13, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 14, 2008)

billy_fyshe said:
			
		

> :bump:



now now William 

we've been through this b4


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 14, 2008)

Time to wake up.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## PhilIsKev (Oct 14, 2008)

mhine


----------



## rami (Oct 14, 2008)

haha...^^^^funny how this is his first post ever.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 14, 2008)

I have mine made for me.


----------



## billy_fyshe (Oct 14, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I have mine made for me.


 
  funny   

but im still winning


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 14, 2008)

Tut tut tut

overconfidence billy overconfidence


----------



## ricklee22 (Oct 15, 2008)

when does this stop?


----------



## ishnish (Oct 15, 2008)

this is like the phrase, "i smoke two joints before i smoke two joints and then I smoke two more."      it's a never ending paradox of an ever growing line of joints to be smoked...
that's me two cents and i better get some change!! :fid:


----------



## blancolighter (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey, can I get a MOD to close this thread right now?!?! lol


----------



## SativaWeed (Oct 15, 2008)

blancolighter said:
			
		

> Hey, can I get a MOD to close this thread right now?!?! lol


no...cause it's mine.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 16, 2008)

Blublublublublub


----------



## ricklee22 (Oct 16, 2008)

too funny!


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 16, 2008)

It's a dogs life


----------



## ricklee22 (Oct 16, 2008)

how you copy and paste these pics?


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 16, 2008)

Muha ha ha ha...............................


----------



## FourTwenty (Oct 16, 2008)

back to me


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 16, 2008)

:d


----------



## The Toker (Oct 18, 2008)

I just took a toke, AAAHHH!!!!!


----------



## FourTwenty (Oct 18, 2008)

pass it to me


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 19, 2008)

Sunday morning service will be resumed shortly.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 19, 2008)

Your allowed to on a sunday.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 19, 2008)

muha ha ha


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 19, 2008)

Are we having fun yet?


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 19, 2008)

Any1? :hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 19, 2008)

In for a penny .....


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 19, 2008)

:d


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 19, 2008)

Your dreams could come true if you know where to land.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 19, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Your dreams could come true if you know *where to land.*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 19, 2008)

Fly drive is what they call it.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 19, 2008)

:d


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 19, 2008)

Its always good to get to your final destination.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 19, 2008)

we all end up there...........................

some sooner than others.........


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 22, 2008)

I have no plans of going just yet.

On a lighter note .....


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 22, 2008)

week 5 is underway, half way there :woohoo:
mine


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 22, 2008)

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> week 5 is underway, half way there :woohoo:
> mine


 
ostpicsworthless:


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 22, 2008)

:d


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 22, 2008)

Mine


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 22, 2008)

muha ha ha


----------



## smokybear (Oct 24, 2008)

This thread will always be mine. Sorry guys and gals....


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 24, 2008)

*I'll be back here come month end.

I'm winning, btw. *


----------



## annscrib (Oct 24, 2008)

nope now im winning


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 24, 2008)

mine


----------



## ricklee22 (Oct 27, 2008)

Will this ever end?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 27, 2008)

ricklee22 said:
			
		

> Will this ever end?


 

..................


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 28, 2008)

:doh:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 28, 2008)

For the moment.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 28, 2008)

:d


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 29, 2008)

mooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 29, 2008)

^^^ loosers


<<<<<< WINNER!


----------



## Brouli (Oct 29, 2008)

me again


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 29, 2008)

:d


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 29, 2008)

Ice-cream makes everything feel better.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 29, 2008)

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 6 seconds.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 29, 2008)

mine


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 29, 2008)

A bit ruff on the throat.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 29, 2008)

that's far to easy to fix.............


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 29, 2008)

?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 29, 2008)

This is quicker.


























Now where has that Doberman gone?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 29, 2008)

Polyfilla to the rescue, anything can be fixed.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 29, 2008)

just be creative


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 29, 2008)

:d


----------



## smokybear (Oct 29, 2008)

Here friends!! Have a mint on me! Enjoy!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 29, 2008)

sorry......  THREAD CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

<<<<<<<<------------ WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 29, 2008)

Hand it over..


----------



## matt420lane (Oct 29, 2008)

HELLO PEOPLE!!!!!........MINE:rant:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome back Matt.

Its been a long time!


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey MAtt welcome to MP.............................

BUT


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## HeavenlyScent (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks like ball size has changed in cricket.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 30, 2008)

*Just checking MINE now*​


----------



## HeavenlyScent (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm sure you are.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 30, 2008)

muha ha ha


----------



## HeavenlyScent (Oct 30, 2008)

Correct yet so wrong.

The edifice you search has more than a deep ravine.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 30, 2008)

ha ha ha


----------



## HeavenlyScent (Oct 30, 2008)

Half and half is sometimes nice.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 30, 2008)

ok


----------



## CasualGrower (Oct 30, 2008)

Slides in for the win


----------



## HeavenlyScent (Oct 30, 2008)

A kiss is never just a kiss.


----------



## CasualGrower (Oct 30, 2008)

OUCH!.. that looks like it hurts.....


----------



## HeavenlyScent (Oct 30, 2008)

pain is in the mind only


----------



## smokybear (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm goin to need a couple of these babies!


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 31, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> I'm goin to need a couple of these babies!



If ya have a few spare, pass them over................................

T - 5hrs....................


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 31, 2008)

I find a couple of these help.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 31, 2008)

T -6hrs


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 31, 2008)

*Did someone say Hooters. :hubba: *


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 31, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I find a couple of these help.



b4

or

after...............................?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 31, 2008)

The torch of Heraclius is upon the horizon.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=dMuKRbJa3O8


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 1, 2008)

Worst episode ever..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 1, 2008)

Time for morning coffee.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 1, 2008)

Black with sugar please




oh




n




1 of these........................


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 1, 2008)

I have to admite I prefer tea though.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 1, 2008)

I admit to enjoying a nice cuppa Tea


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 1, 2008)

:argue:


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 1, 2008)

:d


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 1, 2008)

Maybe its dead.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 1, 2008)

ha ha ha


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 1, 2008)

This helps.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 1, 2008)

So does this.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 1, 2008)

But leads to an empty one of these.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## mAKo BuDz (Nov 2, 2008)

a sign for a sign


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 2, 2008)

So does this.

Why is it you can never find a sharp one when you need one?


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Nov 3, 2008)

Cool Cat


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 3, 2008)

:d


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 3, 2008)

Do not suck the icicle.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 3, 2008)

ha ha

tickle your fancy...................


----------



## astrobud (Nov 4, 2008)

bump


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 4, 2008)

It tickles your bump Astro?


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 4, 2008)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Brouli (Nov 5, 2008)

...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 5, 2008)

---


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok, with a stretch of my imagination I can understand most of the sign, but fishing  :confused2: :rofl:


----------



## smokybear (Nov 6, 2008)

Lol. That's a funny sign. I want one.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Eww

Ok, the game is over.

I win.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 7, 2008)

Buzz


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 7, 2008)

Julian year.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 7, 2008)

A Julian year can refer to:

    * The Julian year (astronomy) is a time interval of exactly 365.25 days, used in astronomy.
    * The Julian year (calendar) is a year in the Julian calendar which has started on different days, at different times, in different countries and is equal to either 365 or 366 days, or 365.25 days on average.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 7, 2008)

Infinity (symbolically represented with &#8734 comes from the Latin infinitas or "unboundedness." It refers to several distinct concepts (usually linked to the idea of "without end") which arise in philosophy, mathematics, and theology.

In mathematics, "infinity" is often used in contexts where it is treated as if it were a number (i.e., it counts or measures things: "an infinite number of terms") but it is a different type of "number" from the real numbers. Infinity is related to limits, aleph numbers, classes in set theory, Dedekind-infinite sets, large cardinals,[1] Russell's paradox, non-standard arithmetic, hyperreal numbers, projective geometry, extended real numbers and the absolute Infinite.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 7, 2008)

Too ^^^^^^^

and


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 7, 2008)

:stoned:


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## rami (Nov 7, 2008)

soo...did i win?


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 7, 2008)

nein

nein

nein


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 7, 2008)

Nope ... I did. Thread closed :rofl:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 7, 2008)

Good grief ... the natives are getting restless

Better open it back up again :rofl:


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 7, 2008)

ha ha ha


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Nov 7, 2008)

Horny Cars.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 7, 2008)

:hubba: 

French


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 7, 2008)

slose it now RBH then i can win )


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Nov 7, 2008)

:rofl:
It has been reported that an employee for Ansett Australia (Airlines), who happened to have the last name of Gay, got on a plane recently using the company's 'Free Flight' offer for staff. However, when Mr Gay tried to take his seat, he found it being occupied by a fare paying passenger.

So, not to make a fuss, he simply chose another seat. Unknown to Mr Gay another Ansett flight at the airport experienced mechanical problems. The passengers of this flight were being re-routed to various other airplanes.
A few were put on Mr Gay's flight and anyone who was holding a 'free' ticket was being 'bumped'. Ansett officials, armed with a list of these 'freebee' ticket holders boarded the plane, as is the practice, to remove them in favour of fare paying passengers. Of course, our Mr. Gay was not sitting in his assigned seat as you may remember. So when the Ticket Agent approached the seat where Mr Gay was supposed to be sitting, she asked a startled customer "Are you gay?" The man, shyly nodded that he was at which point she demanded: "Then you have to get off the plane." Mr Gay, overhearing what the agent had said, tried to clear up the situation: "You've got the wrong man. I'm Gay!". This caused an angry third passenger to yell "Hell! I'm gay too! They can't kick us all off!".

Confusion reined as more and more passengers began yelling that Ansett had no right to remove gays from their flights.

It is reported that Ansett have refused to comment on the incident.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 8, 2008)

Memories.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 8, 2008)

Clouded.............	:confused2:


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Nov 8, 2008)

What are friends for..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 8, 2008)

And your ex will say ... you stay there, im going to smoke your stash.


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 9, 2008)

And ill help


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 9, 2008)

This could be my Last Post for a while.............. 

Time for my first Bubble.......


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 9, 2008)

Quick .....

Someone change the title of the thread :rofl:


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 9, 2008)

Where's RBH when you need him...........................:rofl: 



Close the thread now............................. 

Smoke report =>>    :fly:  :yay: :fly:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 9, 2008)

Does it smell?


----------



## matt420lane (Nov 11, 2008)

hello people!!! :rant: whats really going on in here!!!


----------



## matt420lane (Nov 11, 2008)

any one miss me? ...lol.....did any one see that I was MIA?:rant:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 11, 2008)

I win.  And rightfully deserved too.

:giggle:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 11, 2008)

Bite me she said.


So I did.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 11, 2008)

damn matt

I thought you knew better..................


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Nov 11, 2008)

Optical Illusion.


----------



## smokybear (Nov 11, 2008)

^^Very cool illusion....but this thread is still mine....!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 11, 2008)

An optical illusion from England.



Ive not seen it for over a week


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 11, 2008)

*LOL, just another game for me to BEAT HIPPY AT :rofl:

JK buddy!!!

My post is winning..?*


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 11, 2008)

ha ha ha

but it's mine for now

*I'm holding it for Matt*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 13, 2008)

A very long wall.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 14, 2008)

_Sorry Hip_

you know I'm holding it for Matt.......


----------



## smokybear (Nov 14, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 14, 2008)

Yo


----------



## smokybear (Nov 14, 2008)

I said its MINE!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 14, 2008)

It's his.


----------



## Bella420 (Nov 14, 2008)

I haven't been around a while so thanks all my fellow MP'rs for taking care while I was gone but its MINE now


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 14, 2008)

I think u all bump ur head about it Urs.!!!


I am the last to Post so it Mine......


----------



## MasterSensi (Nov 15, 2008)

Howdy Yall


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 15, 2008)

howdee


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 15, 2008)

Is this your old campus logo?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 17, 2008)

I always lost playing this game


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Nov 17, 2008)

Smokin'


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 18, 2008)

Were all grown ups here, no need to revert back to childishness.


Mine.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 18, 2008)

Mine!


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Nov 18, 2008)

Enough said...


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 19, 2008)

the sign was clearly posted.....  mine


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 19, 2008)

Mine













Clearance.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 19, 2008)

I guess your warning came too late


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## tn_toker420 (Nov 19, 2008)

WOW! the game is still up for grabs...thought i'd give it a try again  ...Anyone that's noticed, sorry i've not been around for the last few weeks ...Between enjoying this harvest and dealing w/ life in general, i've been just taking it easy...but...I win   sorry no pic


----------



## smokybear (Nov 19, 2008)

It's mine again.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 19, 2008)

Wrong.


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 19, 2008)

aww cute kitty


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 20, 2008)

Mind your fingers.


----------



## TheInsideMan (Nov 22, 2008)

mine


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Nov 23, 2008)

KMK :woohoo:


----------



## Uk1 (Nov 23, 2008)

i win cause i will be posting on here the longest unless of course i die recently


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 24, 2008)

Rubies are my favourite stones.


----------



## greenjerry (Nov 24, 2008)

****, i am the last one to post and I am the winner what do I win


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 24, 2008)

You win a second place rosette.


----------



## TheInsideMan (Nov 24, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## smokybear (Nov 25, 2008)

And it's mine!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 25, 2008)

An Elephant chastity belt


----------



## TheInsideMan (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## TheInsideMan (Nov 25, 2008)

Not yet..........................


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

:giggle: 


:lama:


----------



## TheInsideMan (Nov 25, 2008)

:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

Still mine.


----------



## TheInsideMan (Nov 25, 2008)

:**:^^^^^

mine


----------



## VaNdLe (Nov 25, 2008)

did i win


----------



## TheInsideMan (Nov 25, 2008)

NO


It's mine coz I'm cute..................


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

Nope, still mine...

I may share if ya ask me nice enough.

:hubba:


----------



## TheInsideMan (Nov 25, 2008)

Ha ha ha

I'm not known as a sharer..................................


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

I'll share with Jake then.


----------



## TheInsideMan (Nov 25, 2008)

Ha ha ha

But jake is just tooooooooooooo square..........


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

Jake is HAWT!  You're just jealous.


----------



## TheInsideMan (Nov 25, 2008)

or is that jake is for jealousy..................:ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

J is for Jake...


----------



## TheInsideMan (Nov 25, 2008)

J is for JOKE


----------



## ironman149 (Nov 25, 2008)

so many pages


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

But I still win.


----------



## TheInsideMan (Nov 26, 2008)

muhahahaha.....................


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

High ponytail always wins it.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 26, 2008)

Nothing a pair os scissors wont cure.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

Still mine...and you can't have it.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 26, 2008)

No such word as cant.

The person below me has ridden a ski jet.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

Haha wrong game...but yes.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 26, 2008)

He he he, ive just got up :rofl:


----------



## TheInsideMan (Nov 26, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

*We have a winner!!!!!!  ME!*

Thread closed.

Thanks for playing.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 26, 2008)

Playing games is fun.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> *We have a winner!!!!!! ME!*
> 
> Thread closed.
> 
> Thanks for playing.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 26, 2008)

Getting High!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 26, 2008)

sorry!


wiener!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> *We have a winner!!!!!! ME!*
> 
> Thread closed.
> 
> Thanks for playing.


 
:hubba:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 26, 2008)

Smoked Out All Day!! Weenie Lungs!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

lmao


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

WTH?  

WINNER!  Moi!


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

Mine. 

Done.

Over.


----------



## Uk1 (Nov 26, 2008)

smokie mom lemme "joint" share it with ya 


*We Win!!!!*


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice try Uk.  

I am the winner.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 27, 2008)

Cant Wait For The Thanksgiving 420 Fest


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 27, 2008)

Welcome to thursday.


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks HiE!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanksgiving.  I am thankful to be the winner.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 27, 2008)

:holysheep:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 27, 2008)

BONG HITS AWAAAAAAAY!   :bongin:  :bong1:      :bong:  WAY I WAS WHEN I BROKE MY FIRST BONG EVER LOOKED LIKE THAT LIL red ONE


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 27, 2008)

Not Happening.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 27, 2008)

Not Happening. Not On My  Days


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 27, 2008)

Not Happening. Not On My  Days Off


----------



## daf (Nov 27, 2008)

smoke up and ride


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 27, 2008)

Blaze It!


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 27, 2008)

*MINE*


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 27, 2008)

JUST FINISHED GRUBBING NOW TIME FOR MORE BONG HITS:bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 27, 2008)

Spark it up!


----------



## SativaWeed (Nov 28, 2008)

What a stoner holiday. 



and it's all mine.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 28, 2008)

Gimmie!


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 28, 2008)

:d


----------



## smokybear (Nov 28, 2008)

Gimmie dat!


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 29, 2008)

*Nice!  I am the ultimate winner!  *


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 29, 2008)

Sippin Smokin


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 29, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> *Nice! I am the ultimate winner! *


 
:hubba:


----------



## Uk1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Uk1 has won this time.

Please start a new thread as this one has ended.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 29, 2008)

This thread is about as useful as a chocolate tea pot.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 29, 2008)

It gives people a place to type when they are bored or just want interaction with other members, it has no other value to it


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 29, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> This thread is about as useful as a chocolate tea pot.


 
:spit:


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 29, 2008)

:lama: Wanna go for a ride?


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Nov 30, 2008)

:stuff-1125699181_i_  I would like to win.  Thank you for allowing me the privilege.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 30, 2008)

You gotta earn the prize before you can enjoy it.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 30, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 30, 2008)

Fancy a nibble?


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

Chocolate!  Droolllllll


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 30, 2008)

What is more enjoyable .... the anticipation or the taste?


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

I dont know why you men think you can beat me.  It's quite impossible.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 30, 2008)

Anything can be beaten.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

But not me.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 30, 2008)

ha ha ha ha


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

Nope.   Will always be ...  ME .


----------



## SativaWeed (Nov 30, 2008)

It may always be....you
 but it will always be ....MINE:ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

wrong


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 30, 2008)

:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

Nope, sorry.


----------



## SativaWeed (Nov 30, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> wrong


and yet I still love you   
though it remains mine....


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

uh huh...


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## SativaWeed (Nov 30, 2008)

what he said


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

Nope   Man, boys are so dense somtimes.


----------



## SativaWeed (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 30, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

*WINNER!  SMOKINMOM ROCKS!*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> *WINNER! SMOKINMOM ROCKS!*


 
:hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 30, 2008)

:guitar:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> *WINNER! SMOKINMOM ROCKS!*


 
:hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

I found this gay dude in my bathtub!!!  :spit:   And he told me what a *winner I am.  *


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 30, 2008)

Savon...............


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

Good to know you do indeed bathe, bud.uncle.  :giggle: 

(And she runs off with it again...)


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 30, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 30, 2008)

Same guy after playing with the _Big Sharks_


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

Bizarre!


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

:holysheep:  

lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

Muahahahahha.

I win still.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

All mine....I'll only share with Jake.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 30, 2008)

And who does Jake share with...................


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

I'll also share with JW.  But not the dog.  

Bad b.u!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> And who does Jake share with...................


 
Damn, he is soooo fuggin beautiful!!!  Good thing that was just a movie.  But what wonderful eye candy it was.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

Buahahahahhahahahahha!!!!


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

Everyone needs a pink cone, including you b.u.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 30, 2008)

I have 1 thanks......................... 

n

No Jake can't have it.....................


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

Hmmm, you may look better in purple or blue.  

*Winner!*


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

Knitted icecream????

Too bad yer a loser.  

Bwahahahahaha.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 30, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

:spit:


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

Aww, how can I top that???

Easy...

I win again.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 30, 2008)

:d


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

:hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

Can I have one?  Well only if its good, and nice and cold.  

*WINNER!*


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 1, 2008)

Haha


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice try.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 1, 2008)

:confused2: 


:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bongin:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 1, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Can I have one?  Well only if its good, and nice and cold.
> 
> *WINNER!*



*No*^^^^^^^

Because it's all mine..................................................


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

Soooo wrong.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 1, 2008)

Can you survive without them?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

Hippy kisses!!  I hope you've brushed and flossed!!!  :giggle:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 1, 2008)

I Did......................


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

OMG ha ha ha.

Dog breath!


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 1, 2008)

Not when you use this.................


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

Lmao!

Click it.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 1, 2008)

:d


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

Isn't he cute!


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 1, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 1, 2008)

:d


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 1, 2008)

It has its uses.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

:spit: Funny one b.u


I can't decide.  Should I buy these boots or no?

*WINNER!*


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 1, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

Winner!


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 1, 2008)

:holysheep:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

Steamed crabs?  I could handle some of those....

*I bought the boots!!!  WINNER!!!!*


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes you are.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 1, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

Winner


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

A fire hydrant?


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

You all belong in the NutHouse!!


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

I win.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 1, 2008)

:d


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

aww cute widdle kitty


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 1, 2008)

:d


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 1, 2008)

You don't have to look.........................


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

Must stop buying crap online today!!!

Winner!!!


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

I can't read.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

:bolt:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 1, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

Winner!


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Dec 1, 2008)

I win. :ignore:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Her Royal Highness (Dec 1, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

>


 
I do like that piccy buduncle.  I hope you like this one.  

I am trying to understood the reason for this thread , I do enjoy sharing piccys here.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

:holysheep: 

:bolt:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

:evil:  :evil:  :evil:

 :evil:  :evil:

 :48:​


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## rami (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## mAKo BuDz (Dec 2, 2008)

Who really shot JFK.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 2, 2008)

This thread is about as useful as a laminated pizza


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> This thread is about as useful as a laminated pizza


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 2, 2008)

... or about as useful as a one legged man at an arse kicking competition :smoke1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> ... or about as useful as a one legged man at an arse kicking competition :smoke1:


 
 

What about this guy Rbh?  He has 4.  Whoops...3.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 2, 2008)

...or or or ... a screen door on a submarine ...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> ...or or or ... a screen door on a submarine ...


 
:giggle:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

Her Royal Highness said:
			
		

> I do like that piccy buduncle.  I hope you like this one.
> 
> I am trying to understood the reason for this thread , I do enjoy sharing piccys here.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

*Winner!!!!! I Rock!!! Woot Woot!*


:woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

:d 

View attachment T-Shirt-IDoBondage-new-lg.jpg


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't.  But I do win.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

Never say Never.................


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

No thanks.

WINNER!


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

Winnah!


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

Mom

you can *Hold* it 

but only for a while...................


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

:giggle:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

Hold This.........^^^^^


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

No thanks!  YUCK!

(you're a loser.  )


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

This?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

That's a lot better.

(Winnerwinnerwinner)


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

:d


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

Ewww..

Can we change the subject?

Let's talk rollercoasters or something that's thrilling.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

Last 1

Then you can hold it some more..............

Time for work.........


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 3, 2008)

im the champion


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

Sure ya are EASTLA!


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 3, 2008)

I've paid my dues -
Time after time -
I've done my sentence
But committed no crime -
And bad mistakes
I've made a few
I've had my share of sand kicked in my face -
But I've come through


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice.  Now that damn song is gonna be stuck in my head the rest of the day.  Where the hell is my Queen cd???


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 3, 2008)

We are the champions - my friends
And we'll keep on fighting - till the end -
We are the champions -
We are the champions
No time for losers
'Cause we are the champions - of the world -


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

One of my favs by Queen...

Killer Queen

She keeps Moet et Chandon 
In a pretty cabinet 
'Let them eat cake' she says 
Just like Marie Antoinette
A built-in remedy 
For Khrushchev and Kennedy 
At anytime an invitation 
You can't decline 

Caviar and cigarettes 
Well versed in etiquette 
Extraordinarily nice 

Chorus: 
She's a Killer Queen 
Gunpowder, Gelatine
Dynamite with a laser beam 
Guaranteed to blow your mind 
Anytime 

Recommended at the price 
Insatiable an appetite
Wanna try? 

To avoid complications 
She never kept the same dress 
In conversation 
She spoke just like a baroness 
Met a man from China 
Went down to Geisha Minah 
Then again incidentally 
If you're that way inclined 

Perfume came naturally from Paris 
for cars she couldn't care less 
Fastidious and precise 


Chorus 


Drop of a hat she's as willing as 
Playful as a ***** cat 
Then momentarily out of action 
Temporarily out of gas 
To absolutely drive you wild, wild 
She's out to get you 


Chorus 

Recommended at the price
Insatiable in appetite
Wanna try?
You wanna try.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 3, 2008)

I've taken my bows
And my curtain calls -
You brought me fame and fortuen and everything that goes with it
-
I thank you all -


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

Recommended at the price
Insatiable in appetite
Wanna try?
You wanna try.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 3, 2008)

But it's been no bed of roses
No pleasure cruise -
I consider it a challenge before the whole human race -
And I ain't gonna lose -


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

Caviar and cigarettes 
Well versed in etiquette 
Extraordinarily nice


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 3, 2008)

But it's been no bed of roses
No pleasure cruise -
I consider it a challenge before all the human race -
And I ain't gonna lose -
(And we mean to go on and on and on and on)


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 3, 2008)

*So I figured I would jump in on this and claim to be the winner for a minute! *


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 3, 2008)

We are the *champion*s - my friends
And we'll keep on fighting - till the end
We are the *champion*s
We are the *champion*s
No time for losers
'Cause we are the champions - of the world


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 3, 2008)

:d


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 3, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

:giggle:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 3, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 3, 2008)

Haha


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

Droolllll


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 3, 2008)

kiss it 1 last time before you hand it to me


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 3, 2008)

that last post had nothing to do with ^^^^ that came out of nowhere lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

The kiss


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 3, 2008)

the champ.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 3, 2008)

:d


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

The WINNER!


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 3, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

8 gold.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

Grr I give up attaching pics today....

User error.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 3, 2008)

whats up with you two cant you just accept the fact that the real winner is here


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

Lmao


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 3, 2008)

you know what had me laughing today beside the funny people at work my homegrown damn it came out bomb *** **** i cant belive the way it taste :holysheep:  :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 3, 2008)

Time for bed........................

You guys n gals can play with yourselves now.....................

But

I'll be back for more.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Time for bed........................
> 
> You guys n gals can play with yourselves now.....................
> 
> ...


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 3, 2008)

alright then uncle bud dont dream about the real champ too much lil homie


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 3, 2008)

:d


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

Bravo!


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 3, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

Sike!


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 3, 2008)

:d


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

The most gold medals in 1 olympics ever.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 4, 2008)

Tonights theme starts with puss/////// kitty cats............


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 4, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

winnah


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 5, 2008)

TA DA!!:ignore:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 6, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 6, 2008)

I win!


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 7, 2008)

Winner!


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 7, 2008)

And they say moms do it best


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 7, 2008)

Yep we do.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 8, 2008)

Small Landing Strip............


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2008)

:holysheep:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 8, 2008)

_Brazilian_ Landmark


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> And they say moms do it best


 
:hubba:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 8, 2008)

:d


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 8, 2008)

...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2008)

Ewww.....hahahahahha.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 8, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## CasualGrower (Dec 8, 2008)

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2008)

Lmao


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 8, 2008)

:holysheep: to think someone is probably in love with that?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 9, 2008)

Warning.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 9, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 11, 2008)

* watch out for my cru! *


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow!!!


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 11, 2008)

* I just like this pic and now I am once again the winner *


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 11, 2008)

If you cant beat em join em ehh yybg


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Winnah!


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 11, 2008)

Lmfao!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2008)

:lama:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 11, 2008)

..


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2008)

:spit:


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 11, 2008)

i wish they had a phoenix one haha


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Go Colt's!


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 11, 2008)

*For the night I am #1  :ignore:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Go Colt's


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 12, 2008)

freely single ready to mingle


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2008)

Go Colt's.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 12, 2008)

And I thought I was a serious football fan


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2008)

This is my 1st time playing fantasy football, and Manning is my QB.  Just found out I got the last wild card spot in my league....playoffs start now.  

Go Colt's.  Please!!  I need big #'s.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 12, 2008)

How the cardinals doing??


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2008)

Don't know, don't have any.  

Wait, I lied....I do indeed have a Cardinal.  Steve Breaston WR has been decent for me.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 12, 2008)

Dang and they say us phoenix bois do it best


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2008)

:giggle: 

Never heard that one.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 12, 2008)

I think Im gonna win this one...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2008)

Smart man.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 12, 2008)

I like your tone


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2008)

How about we share the honor HM?  :hubba:


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 12, 2008)

Gotcha will do


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2008)

Works for me.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 12, 2008)

Gosh you just dont know how to quit


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2008)

I'll let you have it...really.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 12, 2008)

Thats what they all say


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 12, 2008)

just woke up from a deep sleep bout to take some bong hits!!`


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 12, 2008)

:hubba:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 12, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 12, 2008)

Life is gettin just abit scary


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 12, 2008)

*So, I made you guys some "special cookies" NOW I WIN!!:ignore: *


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 12, 2008)

wow comp got a virus...... winner for now!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 13, 2008)

:holysheep:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2008)

Don't mean to burst your bubble. but it's MINE!!!


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 13, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 13, 2008)

So I cruise by and snag it once again,

Picture 239.gif


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 13, 2008)

*Once again* :ignore:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 13, 2008)

lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 14, 2008)

What U Smokin On Uncle Bud


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 14, 2008)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> What U Smokin On Uncle Bud



I haven't started yet............................


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2008)

:rofl: :rofl:

 :fly:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 14, 2008)

who's gona hold it for me while I'm away....................


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2008)

:dancing: *For sure me!!!  Not letting go either.*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> who's gona hold it for me while I'm away....................


 
:lama:


----------



## Uk1 (Dec 14, 2008)

The End.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2008)

NOT!


----------



## Uk1 (Dec 14, 2008)

Go Away Says I .... hey this how british i truly am right .... wake up have a cuppa right then roll up then another cuppa right ... l0l then of course another spliff right ok you followin me old muggers ... right so now i come on here right ok um yea think thats bout it


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2008)

U lose.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 14, 2008)

11 days to go!


----------



## Uk1 (Dec 14, 2008)

hippy see my thread in GJ


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 14, 2008)

Tut.

Some people type any old crap just to be in the winning position.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 14, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## nobogart (Dec 14, 2008)

just stopped in to wave a hand some old friends you know who you are..........


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2008)

GO COLT'S!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 14, 2008)

Box COLT



> A photograph, showing one of the two only casings Colt ever made for 3 revolvers. It contains a Navy 1851 3rd model with small round triggerguard, a Pocket 1849 in .31 calibre, and a Sidehammer Pocket, probably 3rd model in .31 calibre as well.
> 
> This case was presented to Lt Silas Bent, who had been Colt's best man at his wedding in 1856.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 14, 2008)

gooo colt firearms!!...  damn i broke  my bowl for my bong o well just ordered 2 new 1's from everyonedoesit!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 14, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> I haven't started yet............................


 

i know what i would put on that shirt it aint somethin the mp people would aproove thats forsure lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 14, 2008)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> i know what i would put on that shirt it aint somethin the mp people would aproove thats forsure lol


----------



## Uk1 (Dec 14, 2008)

lklkIMlklklTHEklklklWINNERklklklkYOUlkllklkALLlklklkLOSElklklklHAHAklk!!lkl!!klk!!lk


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 14, 2008)

We all know the cowboys r gonna win


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 14, 2008)

haha


cowgirls...


----------



## Uk1 (Dec 14, 2008)

o.o


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 15, 2008)

Get searching


----------



## matt420lane (Dec 15, 2008)

HELLO......:rant:.....lol....yes.....its me!!!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 15, 2008)

just here lookin a my 80 lbs of brick not really but thats what most of you think probably could care less im here for my mp


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 15, 2008)

Were all here for different reasons


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 15, 2008)

mp refferin to the site name  ....and i won no matter who post after me it dont count


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 15, 2008)

Ok, you won.

But im the last poster


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 15, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 15, 2008)

Who new the cowboys were gonna beat the giants


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> Who new the cowboys were gonna beat the giants


 
 

:hairpull: 

:hitchair:

:angrywife: 

:rofl:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 15, 2008)

uncle bud its never good to point fingers or call the cops


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

:spit: 

:dancing:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 15, 2008)

:ignore:* Moday morning whinna! :hubba:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

That pic made me LOL!


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 15, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

Mine.

Thanks.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 15, 2008)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> uncle bud its never good to point fingers or call the cops




there is a time and place for everything..............................:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

(   @   )  (   @   )


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 15, 2008)

Dinner time!


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 15, 2008)

&#1055;&#1088;&#1080;&#1103;&#1090;&#1077;&#1085; &#1086;&#1087;&#1080;&#1090;


&#1052;&#1080;&#1085;&#1072;


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 15, 2008)

Mine Again!


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 15, 2008)

&#1055;&#1088;&#1086;&#1082;&#1083;&#1080;&#1085;&#1072;


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

:bolt:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 15, 2008)

:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

:holysheep:


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 15, 2008)

wow you guys are wack Mom Bud I hope you didnt take any of those


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

:48:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 15, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 15, 2008)

Pete and Repeat were in a boat. Pete fell out who was left?


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 15, 2008)

*I already got a complex looking at this*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

I was left because I am the 

*WINNER! *


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 15, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 15, 2008)

No1 was in the boat because pete fell in


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 15, 2008)

I win mom your to slow


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Dec 16, 2008)

no yyyyooooooouuuuuuurrrr tooooooooooo ssllllloooooooooooooooooowowwww
i win


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 16, 2008)

False


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 16, 2008)

*I will get in here late night to claim the position W-I-N-N-E-R!! *:hubba:


----------



## matt420lane (Dec 16, 2008)

I point fingers all the time....:rant:
who wants me to point @ them?....
I WIN!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 16, 2008)

matt420lane said:
			
		

> I point fingers all the time....:rant:
> who wants me to point @ them?....
> I WIN!!!




xa xa xa..........................


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 16, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2008)

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 18, 2008)

7 days.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2008)

Bah humbug!


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2008)

Most excellent


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 18, 2008)

ahh Mom aint for the christmas spirit HAHA


----------



## Uk1 (Dec 18, 2008)

hohoho hohoho hoho all the way


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## matt420lane (Dec 19, 2008)

HO,HO,HO.......:rant:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 19, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> ahh Mom aint for the christmas spirit HAHA


 
Are any of us?

hXXp://www.guardian.co.uk/quiz/questions/0,,623717,00.html


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2008)

..hope those rodents drown when their boat flips over.

Because....

I am the

*winner!*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 19, 2008)

A pet is for Christmas.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 19, 2008)

Well I wouldnt be born on christmas if I didnt have the christmas spirit


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2008)

:hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 19, 2008)

Me too......................


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 19, 2008)

*For a minute*


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 19, 2008)

Whats up with the cats?? this is gettin just a little creepy...


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 19, 2008)

*I was going to get this for my wife, what do you guys think? *


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 19, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 19, 2008)

:ignore: *yep, once again!*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2008)

:giggle:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 19, 2008)

:guitar::giggle:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 19, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 20, 2008)

Here's a Solution to the Bank Crisis... :hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 20, 2008)

xa xa xa


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Dec 20, 2008)

:joint:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## ishnish (Dec 20, 2008)

do i have to post a pic to win?


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 20, 2008)

*nope :ignore:*


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 21, 2008)

A shitty Sunday Morning... 




Uncle's gone mad...
Punk will never die :rant:


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 21, 2008)

and I thought I lost my mind


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 21, 2008)

high


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 21, 2008)

Christmas!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 21, 2008)

:d


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 21, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 21, 2008)

:yay:  :banana: :guitar: :joint:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 21, 2008)

:aok:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 21, 2008)

*here is a definition for ya c.u.n.t = can't understand normal thinking *


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 22, 2008)

and there goes the holidays


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Dec 22, 2008)

I win!!!


----------



## nOob grower (Dec 22, 2008)

:bong::stoned::lama:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 22, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 22, 2008)

I win.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 22, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 22, 2008)

OMG hahahahahaha yum yum.

And b.u thats where I wanna live!!!

And this makes me....

*WINNER!*


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 22, 2008)

****?!! *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 22, 2008)

ick


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 22, 2008)

lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 22, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> b.u thats where I wanna live!!!
> 
> And this makes me....
> 
> *WINNER!*/Loser



I duno mom.............................................

It's all snowed in now.........


*Je Gagne :aok:
*​


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 22, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> I duno mom.............................................
> 
> It's all snowed in now.........


 
Screw that then!  

Winnah!  :lama:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 22, 2008)

:fid:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 22, 2008)

:hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 22, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## SativaWeed (Dec 22, 2008)

it's mine ya cotton headed ninny muggins!!


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Dec 22, 2008)

It's just like Santa's workshop! Except it smells like mushrooms... and everyone looks like they wanna hurt me...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 23, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 23, 2008)

*Winner! :ignore:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 23, 2008)

Mine


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

LOVE that yumyum


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

:giggle:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 23, 2008)

Still mine


Any1 wana hop on?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

no...lol...the real ones are too stinky.

:lama:


----------



## Brouli (Dec 23, 2008)

hayooo


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Brouli!!


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 23, 2008)

eww!


----------



## Brouli (Dec 23, 2008)

hi mom how are u today ??


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> eww!


 
ewwww is right!!!!  

I am fine brouli- same s&it, different day  lmao....funny saying that after yumyums yucky pic...lmao.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 23, 2008)

:giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

yumyum tryin to be all sneaky...


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

yup, sneaky i tell ya

:giggle:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 23, 2008)

*WINNER !!! :hubba:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 23, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 23, 2008)

*you fail I am the Lambo :ignore:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

Bwahahahahahaha awesome yumyum....lmao.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

OMG....why aren't those dumbarses dead already?  LOL.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 23, 2008)

*lol... men*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

men...

sigh


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 23, 2008)

:giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 23, 2008)

:doh:


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 23, 2008)

And A Merry Christmas in Greece it will be


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 23, 2008)

Mine^^^^^^^^


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 23, 2008)

*uuhhmmm :ignore:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 23, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 23, 2008)

*LMAO!! :rofl:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 23, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 23, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 23, 2008)

:fid:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 23, 2008)

*Did you read about this *


----------



## SativaWeed (Dec 23, 2008)

$10.000 for a hammer? $20.000 for a toilet seat? Plausible deniability.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 23, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## SativaWeed (Dec 23, 2008)

lol mine


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 23, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 23, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 24, 2008)

:grinch: :grinch: :grinch:
 :grinch: :grinch:
 :grinch:​


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 24, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 24, 2008)

Solo is busy giving wookie a kiss.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 24, 2008)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 24, 2008)

Mine


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 24, 2008)

*excuse me!* :ignore:


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 24, 2008)

stay on target pic was funny


----------



## SativaWeed (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 24, 2008)

:ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore:


----------



## SativaWeed (Dec 24, 2008)

LOL that's cool! The Empire HotDogs Strike Back!


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 24, 2008)

*Talking about a crappy economy!! *


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 25, 2008)

Critically Smashed!
:hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 25, 2008)

:aok:


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 25, 2008)

:holysheep:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 26, 2008)

Happy Easter.


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 26, 2008)

&#1076;&#1072; &#1079;&#1072;&#1087;&#1072;&#1083;&#1080;&#1084; &#1093;&#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;!!!!


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 26, 2008)

&#1075;&#1086;&#1088;&#1103;, &#1080;&#1079;&#1075;&#1072;&#1088;&#1103;&#1084;, &#1079;&#1072;&#1075;&#1072;&#1088;&#1103;&#1084;, &#1086;&#1073;&#1075;&#1072;&#1088;&#1103;&#1084;, &#1086;&#1087;&#1098;&#1088;&#1083;&#1103;&#1084;, &#1087;&#1088;&#1077;&#1075;&#1072;&#1088;&#1103;&#1084;. &#1090;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072; &#1074;&#1077;&#1097;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1086; &#1075;&#1086;&#1088;&#1080; &#1089;&#1098;&#1089; &#1089;&#1080;&#1085; &#1087;&#1083;&#1072;&#1084;&#1098;&#1082;. &#1089;&#1072;&#1084; &#1089;&#1080; &#1086;&#1090;&#1088;&#1103;&#1079;&#1074;&#1072;&#1084; &#1087;&#1098;&#1090;&#1103; &#1079;&#1072; &#1086;&#1090;&#1089;&#1090;&#1098;&#1087;&#1083;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077;, &#1085;&#1103;&#1084;&#1072; &#1079;&#1072; &#1084;&#1077;&#1085; &#1074;&#1077;&#1095;&#1077; &#1074;&#1088;&#1098;&#1097;&#1072;&#1085;&#1077; &#1085;&#1072;&#1079;&#1072;&#1076;, &#1086;&#1073;&#1074;&#1098;&#1088;&#1079;&#1074;&#1072;&#1084; &#1089;&#1077; &#1073;&#1077;&#1079;&#1074;&#1098;&#1079;&#1074;&#1088;&#1072;&#1090;&#1085;&#1086;. &#1080;&#1084;&#1072;&#1084; &#1087;&#1072;&#1088;&#1080; &#1074; &#1080;&#1079;&#1083;&#1080;&#1096;&#1098;&#1082;/&#1087;&#1088;&#1077;&#1076;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1090;&#1098;&#1095;&#1085;&#1086;, &#1087;&#1098;&#1083;&#1077;&#1085;/&#1095;&#1077;&#1088;&#1074;&#1080;&#1074; &#1089;&#1098;&#1084; &#1089; &#1087;&#1072;&#1088;&#1080;. 

xa xa xa

 &#1091;&#1096;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077; &#1084;&#1080; &#1075;&#1086;&#1088;&#1103;&#1090;/&#1087;&#1083;&#1072;&#1084;&#1090;&#1103;&#1090; &#1085;&#1103;&#1082;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1080;&#1075;&#1091;&#1088;&#1085;&#1086; &#1075;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1088;&#1080; &#1079;&#1072; &#1084;&#1077;&#1085;


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 26, 2008)

In Need...


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## smokybear (Dec 27, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2008)

*I have it all squared away. *


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 28, 2008)

IMA winnna w00t w00t


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 28, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> *I have it all squared away. *



3 4 5 always works for me..............


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 30, 2008)

Just some of the Electrical Issues I'm a havin.................


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2008)

Well you can't be the winner with those types of problems b.u  :giggle: 

*I win!*


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 30, 2008)

Just the start of tonight's Solutions.......... 


*
Winner*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2008)

Whats the brown stuff???  

WINNAH!


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 30, 2008)

Next...................


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 30, 2008)

:chuck:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 30, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2008)

Lmao.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2008)

*Ohhh that doesn't look good at all b.u*

Did it smell real bad when it went poof?


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 30, 2008)

I really don't know...................... 

Over the weed smell............. 

Thanks for the concern *loser...........*




*Winner*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2008)

Loser?  I think not.   

Winner


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 30, 2008)

Mines better 

loser


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2008)

gay looking mouse!!!  

mine waz much better.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 30, 2008)

This is a winner..................


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 30, 2008)

only if its maui waui


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 30, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2008)

:giggle:


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 5, 2009)

since no one else has, I declare this thread MINE!:yay: :banana: :headbang: :headbang2: :clap: :dancing: :smoke1: :rofl: :ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2009)

The Hoff will always win!   :giggle: 

Click for some wild animated action, then declare me

WINNER!


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 5, 2009)

ha ha ha 




Loser^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



*Winner*


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 5, 2009)

yay!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2009)

*Goodnight losers!  

*


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 5, 2009)

Not for those of us to your East......................

Morning Losers...................
*
Winner*


----------



## Geter-D1 (Jan 5, 2009)

LOL LOL :hitchair: :bolt: :goodposting: :rofl: :hitchair:


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 6, 2009)

Go away...
Sunny Day...


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 6, 2009)

Not here Niki but the sun will be up soon.........................
the kids are already playing in the snow.........
oh, loser..........................^^^^

*
Winner*






ha ha ha just looked at the pic, is that you niki?
are you picking Olives............?
damn

nothing like a Virgin Olive Oil


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 6, 2009)

ha ha ha just looked at the pic, is that you niki?
are you picking Olives............?
damn

nothing like a Virgin Olive Oil[/quote]

:hubba::hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2009)

nikimadritista said:
			
		

> ha ha ha just looked at the pic, is that you niki?
> are you picking Olives............?
> damn
> 
> nothing like a Virgin Olive Oil


 
:hubba::hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:[/quote]

Get a room you two.  

*WINNAH!*

:headbang2:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 6, 2009)

--oh and by the way *W **I N N E R*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2009)

:spit:   Greatness yumyum!!!


Winner.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 6, 2009)

*I try  here *:48:

*Winner*


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 10, 2009)

*Winner​*


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 10, 2009)

LoL always thought about the above picture when explaining Buds to a beginner HAHA welcome home trichs


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 11, 2009)

Mine​ 





:ciao:


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 11, 2009)

LoL sup B.U.   :lama:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 11, 2009)

^^^^^Loser^^^^^^^ 


*
Winner*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 11, 2009)

^^^^^^Loser^^^^^^^^^^



*
Winner*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 11, 2009)

:giggle:


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 11, 2009)

LOL WOW mom and I always thought woman carried the secret weapon


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 11, 2009)

:ignore:


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 12, 2009)

:headbang:


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 12, 2009)

:holysheep:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 12, 2009)

I think niki wins....


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 13, 2009)

I Do!!!:clap:   :smoke1:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 13, 2009)

I went to a local village fete, they had a 1 drink per person limit.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 13, 2009)

Could you get a beer that big?? 
:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2009)

:spit:  too funny HIE.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 14, 2009)

I was told an awful joke today, really really bad, it was so bad I had to laugh at its badness


----------



## Thorn (Jan 14, 2009)

I win


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2009)

Just how bad was it HIE?  :giggle: 

Wow, look at me...

All beautiful in her

*WINNERNESS!*


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 14, 2009)

Is this game still On???
:cop:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2009)

*Yep*

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 14, 2009)

LOL anyways I think im the WINNAH!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2009)

I think not HM, it even has my name on it.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 14, 2009)

LOL  we all should have one mom


:hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 14, 2009)

:holysheep: 


Them cats are makin out!


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 14, 2009)

:ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2009)

I have makin out cats too...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 15, 2009)

Almost time.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2009)

Yer right...

*Almost time to declare ol Mom the...

WINNER!!!

*


----------



## Thorn (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm the weeener!

Uh..I mean .. winner!


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 15, 2009)

:ignore: 













:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2009)

*Wrong.  I win.  Carry on.*


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 15, 2009)

Haha MASTA YODA!!! anyways U I think I WEEN this one D:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 15, 2009)

:ciao:


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 15, 2009)

Busted!


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 15, 2009)

And the war goes on D:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 15, 2009)

:batman:


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 15, 2009)

WWW.DAVIDICKE.COM/OBAMA

Another Political Scam!!!


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 15, 2009)

Keeping in the theme


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2009)

Random is better sometimes.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok, random.

What is this?

It is perfectly innocent.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2009)

Going with the theme of *yuck *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 15, 2009)

Its a dry river bed.

Shame on you!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2009)

Looked like a worm of some sort....don't like worms.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 15, 2009)

Lol


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 15, 2009)

LOL mom stop following me


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## berserker (Jan 16, 2009)

I had to slide right in under you Ma:hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 16, 2009)

:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey berserker, long time no see.

Look at me...I win again.  Damn I'm good.


----------



## greenthumberish (Jan 16, 2009)

I win...yay! ...


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 16, 2009)

:ignore: 
















:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2009)

:giggle: That looks like me as a kid.  LMAO.

*Winner!  *


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 17, 2009)

Why must I always win :ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2009)

Halloweens wayyyy over HM, catch up.  It's nearly Valentines.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 17, 2009)

I try


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 17, 2009)

:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 17, 2009)

its my time to shine mom scuse me D:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 18, 2009)

winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 18, 2009)

End of an era.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 18, 2009)

smoking BLACK DIAMOND


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2009)

Mine again.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 18, 2009)

LOL ouch...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 18, 2009)

^^^^ LOSER ^^^^^^







*

Winner*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2009)

Not.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 19, 2009)

LOL mom gosh and I thought I was bad....


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 19, 2009)

*Winner*​


:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 19, 2009)

I used to have a james bond body till about the time I found out I was having kids


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 19, 2009)

:ignore:


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 19, 2009)

D:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 19, 2009)

Loser!


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 19, 2009)

Mine


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 19, 2009)

*False!*


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 19, 2009)

your all losers.....................


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 20, 2009)

*winner!*


----------



## berserker (Jan 21, 2009)

Slip it right in and BAM you got the winner:hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 21, 2009)

Its really a pipe in disguise


----------



## Pranic (Jan 21, 2009)

LMFAO Your All Winners


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 21, 2009)

:ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 21, 2009)

this post may have extreme nudity caution when posting


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 21, 2009)

.............................


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2009)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 21, 2009)

...


----------



## ishnish (Jan 21, 2009)

yep yep!   im get'n it!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 22, 2009)

*ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US!!!!*


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 25, 2009)

*Muhahahahahaha*


MINE


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 25, 2009)

You beat me and I'll kick yer arse!

*WINNER!*


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 25, 2009)

Bring it on Loser


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 25, 2009)

Is this a man or a woman???  I think whatever it is could kick all our arses!!!

:holysheep: 

Wow look at me.

*WINNER!*


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 25, 2009)

That is a strait up man with a bra on


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 25, 2009)

*We thought so too but decided on woman because her package was so small.*

:rofl:

*WINNER!*


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 25, 2009)

that what happens when your on the juice


----------



## ishnish (Jan 25, 2009)

:holysheep: 
it's a dude in drag!


----------



## TentFarmer (Jan 25, 2009)

She kinda reminds me of mom....


----------



## ishnish (Jan 25, 2009)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2009)

TentFarmer said:
			
		

> She kinda reminds me of mom....


 
:spit: 

Yes didn't ya know I spend most all my time pumping iron. 

:hubba:   Be nice to me or I'll beat you.

:hitchair: 

:giggle:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 26, 2009)

El-ahh


----------



## berserker (Jan 26, 2009)

Putting the winner where it belongs :hubba:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 26, 2009)

you got that right lil buddy thanks for keeping my winner spot warm


----------



## berserker (Jan 26, 2009)

any time....oh damn it is nice and warm


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 26, 2009)

*WINNER*


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 26, 2009)

yup nothing like smoking a joint while you smoke a blunt at the same tme


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 26, 2009)

oh yeah just got a gas mask so ima go


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 26, 2009)

I WIN LOL If i was a mod id put I WIN!!!!!!!!! then close the thread


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2009)

*winner*


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 26, 2009)

lol

looks like he was in the oven to long ma......................
*
Loser*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2009)

He's gonna crush you, you loser.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 26, 2009)

:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2009)

Look at this *LOSER* weightlifter.   

*Wannabe!*


----------



## berserker (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry everyone,we found our winner.
THREAD CLOSED!!!:holysheep:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 27, 2009)

Not without the right authorisation.................................... 


Loser ^^^^^^^^ 



Winner


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2009)

:spit:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## berserker (Jan 27, 2009)

:joint:


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 27, 2009)

merry poppings wasnt so popping was she


----------



## berserker (Jan 27, 2009)

There was a man from Mantucket


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2009)

*How WRONG are you!  I am the one true WINNER!!!*


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 27, 2009)

And I always thought I was :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2009)

:giggle: 

*Yet again....I win!  *


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok mom you win


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2009)

:giggle: That pic is greatness, tho I think its Hick that is the goat lover..or was that sheep??

*Lookie there.  I win AGAIN! *


----------



## berserker (Jan 28, 2009)

slide in under Ma again.I like this game:hubba:


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 29, 2009)

*w00t w00t!*


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 29, 2009)

im numba 1


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## berserker (Jan 29, 2009)

Winning hurts.Keep it GREEN


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 29, 2009)

*Haven't been by in a while. Thought I would show you guys my new sweater 

Oh an by the way WINAH! *

:ignore:


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 29, 2009)

Back to the matter at hand


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2009)

Big Winner!


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 30, 2009)

:ignore:


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 30, 2009)

Another Subliminal Message from Uncle Sam to you


----------



## berserker (Jan 30, 2009)

Is this were I order my meal?


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 30, 2009)

Who says there's no Punk Scene in Greece??


----------



## berserker (Jan 30, 2009)

This is where I want to meet Marp himself


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 30, 2009)

The Last Poste.......... 




:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2009)

:holysheep: 

*WINNAH!*


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 30, 2009)

*Heres a Subliminal Message from Uncle Sam*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh man, I want that house, but only if someone gives it to me.  We're too poor.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 30, 2009)

* Y O U V E B E E N S E R V E D*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 30, 2009)

We all do.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2009)

*Lucky Lady*



*I am such a great winner.  *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 30, 2009)

:beatnik:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 30, 2009)

Winnah!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2009)

Winner! 



That is one awesome pic b.u so much so I am gonna have to snag it.

Too bad it didnt make you a winner.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 30, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> That is one awesome pic b.u so much so I am gonna have to snag it.
> 
> Too bad it didnt make you a winner.



Oh but it did mom................
didn't ya see the smile on my face ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



*Winner*


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 30, 2009)

:hubba:   as for you U LOSE


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2009)

*Lucky girl!!*

*WINNER!*

:hubba:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 30, 2009)

*I keep trying to tell you guys (and moms ) that I am the WINNER :ignore: I told you I bought a new car right?


*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice car, but you're still a loser.  

I am such a lucky girl.  But damn, this chick is even luckier.  :hubba:


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow mom im not into that kinda stuff


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 30, 2009)

*Two girls and one guy is better *

*Those guys are probably feeling eachothers butts* :giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2009)

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> *Two girls and one guy is better *
> 
> *Those guys are probably feeling eachothers butts* :giggle:


 
They are twin brothers, I sure hope not!!!

:giggle: 

How about more...

*WINNER!*


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 30, 2009)

mine? yuck........


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 31, 2009)

*For all the men out there - SM is taking care of the ladies 

It is a illusion anyway *

WINAH!!!  :hubba:   

:ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2009)

:giggle:   No way, much better with 2 men and 1 woman.  

*WINNER*


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 31, 2009)

I will disagree unless.... NVM smokin mom LOSA!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 31, 2009)

Bottoms up. I finished the last pint.


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 31, 2009)

Mein


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 31, 2009)

nein nein nein


mine


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh SNAPS WE HAVE A LOSA!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2009)

Winner.


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 4, 2009)

*Here you go smokin*


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2009)

I win.


----------



## bud.uncle (Feb 4, 2009)

Winner


She slipped, honest


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 5, 2009)

:spit:  Funny pic b.u

Look...winner once again.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 5, 2009)

Get the pot ready Ma, rabbit pie for supper.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Holy crap!!!    

:giggle: 

You lose.


----------



## smokeytimes (Feb 5, 2009)

Did I win? :hubba:


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 5, 2009)

*haha*


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 5, 2009)

:holysheep:


----------



## bud.uncle (Feb 6, 2009)

Sorry Hydro

No "Benders" here.................... 


ONLY

*WINNERS*​




:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2009)

Look, I win again.  Damn I'm good.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 6, 2009)

I think you need a trim Sm


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 6, 2009)

*Smokin B.U this is for you*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 6, 2009)

If you let it get too wild, its difficult to trim your bush.


----------



## bud.uncle (Feb 6, 2009)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> *Smokin B.U this is for you*


Ha ha ha hydro

But

Your Posts are Illogical............


I'm clearly a winner and Planning on staying that way......


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 6, 2009)

*I didn't want to go here guys BUT we all know I am the WINNER :ignore:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Feb 6, 2009)

Spocks the Winner


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 6, 2009)

:ignore:* distracting you guys *


----------



## bud.uncle (Feb 6, 2009)

Spock's a Winner on the Decks




:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2009)

Losers!


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 6, 2009)

*He would take the WINNER position, sheesh :ignore:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Feb 6, 2009)

*Pardon* 

Still the Winner


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2009)

*Sit down Loser!  *


----------



## bud.uncle (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 6, 2009)

*Mom....*


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 6, 2009)

:ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2009)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> *Mom....*


 
Yes?

Lookie there.  I win again.


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 6, 2009)

*haha...:rant: *


----------



## bud.uncle (Feb 8, 2009)

Is a pretty picture all it takes to win around here?



*Winner*




:ciao:


----------



## schoolboy420 (Feb 8, 2009)

no


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2009)

Mens underwear thru the decades, click if you dare.

Oh and FYI.  I win.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 8, 2009)

Which did/do you wear?

hXXp://listverse.com/history/25-hairstyles-of-the-last-100-years/


P.s.

Winner


----------



## bud.uncle (Feb 8, 2009)

1 cerveza

2 cerveza

3 cerveza

Floor.............. 










:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2009)

Aww, because these kittys were so darn cute and cozy, I think I definitely win.


----------



## bud.uncle (Feb 8, 2009)

:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## bud.uncle (Feb 8, 2009)

Just yer average Fri night out.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2009)

The aftermath of too many of those huge beers.


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 8, 2009)

*I wasnt here*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 8, 2009)

Nor was I, she still has knickers on.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 9, 2009)

To all that oppose :hubba:


----------



## berserker (Feb 10, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> The aftermath of too many of those huge beers.


That looked like alot of people at our party these past weekend


----------



## schoolboy420 (Feb 10, 2009)

no you dont.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2009)

:giggle:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 10, 2009)

ok I WIN


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 10, 2009)

..


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2009)

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

>


 
LMAO yumyum.

Oh look....I win again.

This pic made me LOL.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Feb 10, 2009)

:holysheep:  Did I win?


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 10, 2009)

No turkeyneck you did not win


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2009)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> No turkeyneck you did not win


 
:rofl:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm ready.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 13, 2009)

A winner is me?!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2009)

:giggle:


----------



## bud.uncle (Feb 13, 2009)

Who's Winning?​


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 13, 2009)

I believe I am


----------



## bud.uncle (Feb 13, 2009)

Well you can have it for now............. 
I'll pop by later and claim what's *mine*......


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 13, 2009)

*That is wrong in so many ways then one and a moderator should see that...*


----------



## nikimadritista (Feb 13, 2009)

GET UP AND JUMP!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JAM-UDQT5M&playnext=7&playnext_from=QL


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 13, 2009)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> *That is wrong in so many ways then one and a moderator should see that...*



What's wrong with it?


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 13, 2009)

*you gonna get raped ring a bell??  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2009)

Look...I win....again.


----------



## bud.uncle (Feb 14, 2009)

:ciao:


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 14, 2009)

*haha*


----------



## bud.uncle (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 14, 2009)

You lose.

But Happy Valentine's Day anyways.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 14, 2009)

Today im a winner


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Feb 14, 2009)

A new Charlie The Unicorn video was relesaed recently to advetise YoutubeLive.

It lives up to my expectations.

-Trippy


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy Valentines Day to all the losers out there.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 14, 2009)

Even flies do it.


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 14, 2009)

*Happy Valentines THG Smokinmom and UKgirl*


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 14, 2009)

Redemption will be mine!


----------



## bud.uncle (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 15, 2009)

Move the towel! :giggle:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Feb 17, 2009)

lol funny *** simpsons v-day cards


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2009)

I win.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Feb 17, 2009)

whats everyone smoking at the time? i gotta little bit of "the champ is here" and "true winner" lol


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 17, 2009)

multifarious said:
			
		

> :d



That is so awesome!


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 17, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 19, 2009)

*u Neva Win*


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 19, 2009)

I will win eventually. Persistence pays off sometimes


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2009)

I win.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 19, 2009)

Negative Ghost Rider, The Pattern Is Full!


----------



## nikimadritista (Feb 21, 2009)

Found this mouse baked in my fuse box...


Stop posting now...
I WIN!!! :lama:


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 21, 2009)

Never!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 21, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 21, 2009)

:giggle:


----------



## nikimadritista (Feb 22, 2009)

Mine!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 23, 2009)

I remember these days


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 23, 2009)

*Now, now :giggle:

The winner is here :hubba:*


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 23, 2009)

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> *Now, now :giggle:
> 
> The winner is here :hubba:*



You are indeed a winner! :spit:


----------



## bud.uncle (Feb 23, 2009)

:fly:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 23, 2009)

*Ouch :hubba:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Feb 23, 2009)

:48:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 23, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## bud.uncle (Feb 23, 2009)

:chuck:


----------



## nikimadritista (Feb 24, 2009)

:hubba: 


:lama:


----------



## bud.uncle (Feb 24, 2009)

:headbang2:


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## bud.uncle (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 24, 2009)

I think we have a winner!:ignore:


----------



## bud.uncle (Feb 24, 2009)

:rofl: 







:ciao:


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## bud.uncle (Feb 26, 2009)

:fly:






:ciao:


----------



## HydroManiac (Mar 3, 2009)

For all that think they can oppose


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## HydroManiac (Mar 3, 2009)

:ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 3, 2009)

Be still my heart...

:hubba: 

*Winner*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 3, 2009)

Fancy a bite?


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 3, 2009)

I would soooo nibble on him.  Delish.  :hubba:


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 6, 2009)

:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2009)

Muahahhaha b.u funny pic.

Here's mine.  I win again.

*I am stellar* 

:hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 6, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2009)

I saw that one in my google search too b.u


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 6, 2009)

I suppose its difficult to get a hoof in there


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 6, 2009)

:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2009)

*Muahahaha.  This is so dumb it made me laugh.  *


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 6, 2009)

:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2009)

:giggle: 


Reminded me of marshmillows.

Lookie.  I win.

:hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 7, 2009)

:huh:


----------



## HydroManiac (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 8, 2009)

*My future husband* :hubba: 

WINNER!



(dunno why he showers with his clothes on tho....we'll work on that. )


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 8, 2009)

Problem solved






I'm The Winner​


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 8, 2009)

*Winner!*


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 8, 2009)

Moral Booster


----------



## HydroManiac (Mar 8, 2009)

Here you go mom just so you feel better


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 8, 2009)

You lost me HM.  

Look, winner yet again.  :hubba:


----------



## HydroManiac (Mar 8, 2009)

Are you trying to send me the wrong signal mom?


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2009)

*Winner*

Free tacos for a year.


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 9, 2009)

I always feel like a *winner* after my mex eggs


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2009)

Yumyum....

Chalupas.  With a side of Cerveza.


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 9, 2009)

:d

Havin pic issues.................




> jpg cats_bat_county.jpg
> 28.2 KB, 0 Downloads
> 
> Thread:
> ...



:confused2: 







http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=103482&d=1236628466

:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 16, 2009)

*Who designed that trophy?   *


----------



## clowd-9 (Mar 16, 2009)

GENESIS;  1-29:      THEN GOD SAID,   "Behold,  I have given you EVERY plant yielding seed that is on the surface of ALL the EARTH:     AMEN!


----------



## clowd-9 (Mar 16, 2009)

one of my favorite groups   RUSH  _2112_


----------



## HydroManiac (Mar 16, 2009)

Ill save you a spot but you must be 100 yards away


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh man hydromaniac- do save me a spot!!

Here's your trophy.  

Look, I won again.


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 16, 2009)

My guys caught your trophy^^^^^^^^^

loser..........


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 20, 2009)

Im flying away with it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 20, 2009)

That's what you think HIE!!!!!

Look at that.  Once again I win.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 20, 2009)

While everyone is having a quick upskirt look.

I win again.


----------



## nikimadritista (Mar 21, 2009)

If I want some beer,
I don't wanna hear...
How I missed the show
Cause I drink too slow....





Mine again!

:lama:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 21, 2009)

*What a bunch of losers.  Time I take this!!!   *


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 22, 2009)

HA ! I win again !


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 22, 2009)

Sit yer butt down loser!!!


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 22, 2009)

geez you people


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 22, 2009)

are a bunch of


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 22, 2009)

post count


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 22, 2009)

whores


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 23, 2009)

I am the true winner.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 24, 2009)

Eye think not.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 24, 2009)

Eye think mines a lot better.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 24, 2009)

Eye disagree.

Click it, lose your mind for a moment 

eace:


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 24, 2009)

The perfect Moment to step up and be the.........


Winner​


 





:ciao:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Mar 25, 2009)

Hiiiiiiiigggghhhh Everbody


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 25, 2009)

loser


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 25, 2009)

Ever wondered what is the real reason for Antlers?


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 25, 2009)

Eww hie.  

I win again.

Man I am surrounded by a bunch of losers here!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 25, 2009)

If your going to play with money, play with money big.

$100m


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 25, 2009)

I need to plant one of these.  Or so my hubby tells me.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 25, 2009)

Are you sure he didnt mean to say plant one of these?


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 25, 2009)

:ciao:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Mar 26, 2009)

pretty high right now off some mr nice


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 26, 2009)

Wb.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks HIE. 

Having major probs posting pics.  Wanted to put one up of a hangover and it didnt work.  Will this one work?  Wrong pic, but I posted 1 anyways.  LOL.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 26, 2009)

No...IM THE WINNER! haha...Hey guys long time no speak!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 26, 2009)

Long time indeed M T


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Mar 26, 2009)

I recommend watching Freddy Got Fingered with the Tom Green commentary while high. The unusual mannerisms of that man were quite funny to me.


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 27, 2009)

:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 27, 2009)

:holysheep:     A what???  

:rofl:


----------



## ishnish (Mar 27, 2009)

a kabootle?


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 29, 2009)

WAKE AND BAKE! I got the munchies...mad. lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 29, 2009)

If a guy can do it, so can a girl  

eace:


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 29, 2009)

hahaha thats funny


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 29, 2009)

Imitation *****.  

Meowwww!


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 29, 2009)

:guitar:


----------



## Trafic (Mar 29, 2009)

Yesss!  What do I win.....oh wait...damn!


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 29, 2009)

Nope you don't win.


----------



## HydroManiac (Mar 29, 2009)

And they said I had a hang over


----------



## nikimadritista (Mar 30, 2009)

Mine Again
:lama:


----------



## IRISH (Mar 30, 2009)

what sign were you born under?...bb...


----------



## nikimadritista (Apr 5, 2009)

Winning Again 
:lama:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 6, 2009)

:doh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 8, 2009)

*He will always be a winner in my book. :hubba:  *


----------



## nikimadritista (Apr 10, 2009)

:joint: 




:lama:


----------



## bud.uncle (Apr 10, 2009)

:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 10, 2009)

*Oh Brandon.  Oh sweet, wonderful Brandon.  We win again.  What a pair we make.  We'll always be winners.  *  :giggle:

(as soon as I posted that, Black Heart Inertia came on my radio...it's fate!!  Spookyyyyy.  )


----------



## bud.uncle (Apr 10, 2009)

:dancing:


----------



## nikimadritista (Apr 12, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> (as soon as I posted that, Black Heart Inertia came on my radio...it's fate!!  Spookyyyyy.  )



It's the Matrix mom... It happens all the time... Don't let it freak you out :hubba:

I'm Sorry but I win again :lama:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 13, 2009)

niki - I don't care what you say.  Its fate.  :hubba: 



*Brandon, what is this?  Not to worry.  Yer still winners in my book.*


----------



## IRISH (Apr 13, 2009)

looks like a bunch of cloned dicks mom...bb...


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 13, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> looks like a bunch of cloned dicks mom...bb...


 
:spit: 

Don't listen to him Brandon, he's just jealous.

:ignore:


----------



## SativaWeed (Apr 13, 2009)

:holysheep:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 14, 2009)

So true.


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 14, 2009)

MINE 

HAHAHA i cant believe this is still going. lol where is sportscardiva at MINE MINE MINE MINE


----------



## Klicks (Apr 14, 2009)

It's just so darn hard on me to not get the last word in, ya know.


----------



## Klicks (Apr 14, 2009)

As my ol' granpappy said many a times to me:  Only the Winner walks (talks) away:holysheep:


----------



## bud.uncle (Apr 14, 2009)

Last Drink Wins.............


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 14, 2009)

Foamy is the winner! If you don't know who foamy is, you're missing out. Search him on youtube.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 14, 2009)

*Nope, Brandon.  *


----------



## nikimadritista (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## HydroManiac (Apr 17, 2009)

*lol*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 17, 2009)

They need an afternoon siesta after the donuts Nik


----------



## nikimadritista (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## HydroManiac (Apr 21, 2009)

Goes without saying


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 22, 2009)

:holysheep:


----------



## wrathkill (Apr 22, 2009)

:headbang2::headbang2::headbang2::ccc:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 24, 2009)

winner!!!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 27, 2009)

Were all winners, were growing free MJ 

eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 27, 2009)

*But some winners are better then others!  When I win I get funky llama rides.  *

:lama:


----------



## HydroManiac (Apr 27, 2009)

no fun and I swear the funky llama was a pile of cow manoer


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 28, 2009)

The llama has a vibrating saddle.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 28, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> The llama has a vibrating saddle.


 
*Ohhh maybe thats what I like about him so much.  Hop on HIE.  :giggle:  You can have my turn.*

 

*I win!*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 28, 2009)

I can have a turn riding your saddle?

I guess that makes me a winner.

eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 30, 2009)

*I win!  *


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 14, 2009)

You think?

eace:

Here, do this ...


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 14, 2009)

Omnomnom.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 14, 2009)

Sometimes we just gotta let it all hang out I suppose.

eace:


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 16, 2009)

Do I win? LOL


----------



## NatzTurnazHeadzBustaz (May 16, 2009)

1st post 4 arcade


----------



## NatzTurnazHeadzBustaz (May 16, 2009)

2nd post 4 arcade


----------



## nikimadritista (May 18, 2009)

Mine Again...
It's been a while...
Cheers!






:lama:


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 20, 2009)

I'm obsessed with finding a post every time I go away.


----------



## smokybear (May 21, 2009)

I'm back and this thread is mine!


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 21, 2009)

> 12-27-2008, 03:54 PM



Did you enjoy your rest Smoky?

eace:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (May 21, 2009)

So you think that hurt?

I am the winner!


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 22, 2009)

HEhe MINE!!! =] =] =]


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 22, 2009)

I wonder if its ever used :confused2: 

eace:


----------



## smokybear (May 23, 2009)

Definitely didn't enjoy my time away... legal problems.. what a pain.. it's behind me now, though..!! Mine!


----------



## nikimadritista (May 25, 2009)




----------



## smokybear (May 25, 2009)

This thread will always be mine... sorry...


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 25, 2009)

Will it?

eace:


----------



## smokybear (May 25, 2009)

^^^ Indeed!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 25, 2009)

I win.


----------



## smokybear (May 26, 2009)

And it's mine!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 26, 2009)




----------



## SmokinMom (May 31, 2009)

*Back to being mine.  *


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 31, 2009)

Not for long.

eace:


----------



## gary18 (May 31, 2009)

is this a private game or can anyone play?
I think I'm :bong2: enough....


----------



## smokybear (May 31, 2009)

Anyone can play.... but it will always be mine!


----------



## nikimadritista (May 31, 2009)

Back To me again!


----------



## Cannabiscotti (May 31, 2009)

THis is my first time playing this game and I'm beating you all!!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 31, 2009)

Amazing pic of having that float in mid air Nic.

Oh.

Its a glass table :doh: 

Stop teasing us and let us see the finished roll  

Ahh.

Mine.


----------



## gary18 (May 31, 2009)

Gotcha !! My turn, no losers here, except the last. Huh, coming in last makes you first, what a concept!!!!!! Only on MP, love it!!!!!


----------



## purplephazes (May 31, 2009)

no you don't gary18 (its mine i won ) yahoo game over ! ..what do i win Hick ?


----------



## gary18 (May 31, 2009)

Not quite yet mate, hope thats a propper phrase my friend, dont want to offend, and not every ref. carries across channels properly ya know.
oh yea, MINE ! :hubba:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 1, 2009)

:guitar: yoink! :guitar:


----------



## smokybear (Jun 1, 2009)

Mine fellas... sorry.


----------



## gary18 (Jun 2, 2009)

Told my pup to go climb a tree and I'll be darned, she did it......
Oh yeah.....MINE>>>
:holysheep:


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 3, 2009)

Losers...:giggle:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 3, 2009)

tooo slow....mine!


----------



## gary18 (Jun 3, 2009)

Sorry, nice try, I lose....:fid:
Give me nothing, I never had one before....:smoke1:


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## gary18 (Jun 4, 2009)

o



Okay, no jokes, what do you do with a Dragon that keeps eating your crops...?
Uuuummm......Me again ?
Thank you, thank you very much.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 4, 2009)

You have been warned!

eace:


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 5, 2009)

Good Morning Losers


----------



## smokybear (Jun 5, 2009)

^^ Good morning!! Mine.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2009)

*Winner*


----------



## smokybear (Jun 5, 2009)

No..!! It's mine. Thank you! 

View attachment pot2.bmp


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 5, 2009)

This is what is in front of me.

Roast ribs.

eace:

Mine for the moment.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 5, 2009)

i want ribs....:cry:


----------



## ishnish (Jun 5, 2009)

i will be quick like Ninja!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Roast ribs are you crazy?

Pork ribs are the only way to go. 

For that HIE you must be punished!

:hitchair:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 6, 2009)

abadee abadee abadea thats all folks.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2009)

*I wonder how this guys :lama:  ribs taste...*


:giggle:


----------



## smokybear (Jun 6, 2009)

Cooked right.. probably pretty good!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 9, 2009)

Sometimes ya just gotta scratch that itch.

eace:


----------



## gary18 (Jun 12, 2009)

My pup says she'll climb the apple tree for a rib bone.....Then decided just to go for a drive instead. Oh yea....mine.:hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jun 12, 2009)

..


----------



## gary18 (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh no ya don't, puff puff pass, :48: , aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh.
Mine.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 13, 2009)

Cheers!


----------



## smokybear (Jun 13, 2009)

Mine.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 13, 2009)

Time to burn the rubber.

Catch me if you can  

eace:


----------



## gary18 (Jun 14, 2009)

Cool ride Hippy, my moms power chair is almost that small. Bet ya can drive right up to the couch with that one...ME ? Again ? Thank you, thank you very much.


----------



## MJBoy (Jun 14, 2009)

wheres my prize? :holysheep:


----------



## smokybear (Jun 14, 2009)

Charrrgeee!!

What have I conquered??


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 14, 2009)

The battle has only just begun  

eace:


----------



## gary18 (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh oh, battle. withdraw, retreat, fallback, I gotta lose so I can win!!!!
:hitchair::bolt::yay:


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jun 15, 2009)

09 CHAMPS
:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## R00T BOUND (Jun 16, 2009)

So,,,is this how you play?

WINNER!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 16, 2009)

There can be only ....


----------



## R00T BOUND (Jun 16, 2009)

Hmmm.. O.K.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## smokybear (Jun 17, 2009)

Gotcha!! It's mine! I win!

 

:holysheep:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 18, 2009)

:hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 18, 2009)

Here is a little something for that pita niece you have.

Here you go darling, I have bought you a present, sweet dreams.

 

eace:


----------



## MasterSensi (Jun 18, 2009)

posted


----------



## smokybear (Jun 18, 2009)

And it's mine again!


----------



## gary18 (Jun 21, 2009)

Nope, you only thought it was.......:hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 21, 2009)

Clever picture.


eace:


----------



## gary18 (Jun 25, 2009)

If thats natural :yeahthat: , I'll eat any and all my male seedlings from the next batch. And then go fishin.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 25, 2009)

:banana:


----------



## smokybear (Jun 26, 2009)

Mine.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2009)

I wish he was mine.  :hubba: 

But look, I win anyway!!!


----------



## smokybear (Jun 26, 2009)

You don't win! I win!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 26, 2009)

And first place goes to .....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2009)

Hahaha, funny pic.  Sure reminds me of a neighborhood I was at in 2002.  Colorado Springs, Co.

Look....I win again.



:lama:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Jun 26, 2009)

i say if your drawing air and not pushing up daisys your a winner


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2009)

The Hoff, such a winner...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 26, 2009)

Shame he is old and an alcoholic.

Mine.


----------



## smokybear (Jun 26, 2009)

Mine.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 26, 2009)

If only everything in life was so simple Eh Smoky.

Mine.


----------



## gary18 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nope, back from a long road that went no where.

oh yeah, MINE :holysheep:.


----------



## dr pyro (Jul 7, 2009)

chuck norris killed the hoff with 1 punch threw his head


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2009)

Hahahahahahahaha cutest in heat cat I ever did see....lmao.

Lookie I win again.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 8, 2009)

Must be male.

Now he knows he can catch it, he will spent his entire life obsessed with it  

eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2009)

*Brandon Boyd.  Yumminess.  Cold shower time.  *

:hubba:


----------



## smokybear (Jul 9, 2009)

Mine.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 9, 2009)

:shocked:


----------



## smokybear (Jul 9, 2009)

A nutcracker my grandma gave me..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 9, 2009)

It looks well used


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2009)

Hahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahaha.

Lookie there.  I win yet again.


----------



## aslan king (Jul 9, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> :shocked:


 
This idea had to be created in a smoke circle


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 12, 2009)

:hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 13, 2009)

eace:


----------



## smokybear (Jul 13, 2009)

mine.


----------



## aslan king (Jul 14, 2009)

I win I win I win I win!!!!!  

I would like to thank Marijuana Passion, the mods, SmokinMom, hick, Clanchattan, Hippy in England, ukgirl420, Mutt, Jeff, Too short and the danderous crew, the original 36 mafia, 2 live crew, Sir Mix alot and Swass, the temptation(when the had David Ruffin), Michael Jacksons History album before he took out the derogatory comments, Ice-t aND THE sYNDACATE, LARRY FLYNT, rICK JAMES, The Dad from American beauty and all people say we decended from apes. and the band Chicago


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 14, 2009)

:rofl: 

You forgot to thank Incubus.  :hubba: 

Lookie, I win!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 14, 2009)

Slippery customer.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 14, 2009)

Big Fish


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 14, 2009)

Longer one


----------



## aslan king (Jul 14, 2009)

And how could I forget Incubus. 

Wait! 

What's that?

NOOOOO!


I win Again

Go Aslan Go Aslan!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 14, 2009)

:hubba:


----------



## aslan king (Jul 14, 2009)

Hippy, my buddy my pal. If you get banned it was worth it. Heck! You win. 



Oh Drat- Last post I win


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 15, 2009)

I've got a problem and I don't know what to do
I get molested by the people who believe
They run around and bother everyone they see
Somebody stop them I don't care what it takes

Please leave me alone
Please leave me

I'm tired of the believers
I'm tired of listening to them talking of heaven
I'm tired of the believers
I'm tired of listening to their endless boring song
You'll be happy come get salvation
(I'll be happy when I smash your face in)

I take a step and then I hear the little bells
Some bald fanatics try to make me buy their books
I take another step and hear the tambourine
If you're a good boy you won't end up in hell


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 15, 2009)

aslan king said:
			
		

> I win I win I win I win!!!!!
> 
> I would like to thank Marijuana Passion, the mods, SmokinMom, hick, Clanchattan, Hippy in England, ukgirl420, Mutt, Jeff, Too short and the danderous crew, the original 36 mafia, 2 live crew, Sir Mix alot and Swass, the temptation(when the had David Ruffin), Michael Jacksons History album before he took out the derogatory comments, Ice-t aND THE sYNDACATE, LARRY FLYNT, rICK JAMES, The Dad from American beauty and all people say we decended from apes. and the band Chicago


 
Yep U win the Misspelled word Thread.:hubba:


----------



## aslan king (Jul 15, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Yep U win the Misspelled word Thread.:hubba:


 

Than this post makes the Triple Crown!!!!!!!!!!    


I want thankl Visa, Churchill downs, pimlico, belmont, secretariat, war emblem, smarty jones, wisemans ferry, Don, Mr. Ed, all the animals on Hicks farm, all the animals on old Macdonalds farm, farm aid, live aid, live nation, nationwide, progressive, and all them people say we decended from apes.

And especially Flyinghigh, without whom, I would not be all that I can be.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## ishnish (Jul 16, 2009)

And Ish takes the lead!!!!
:lama:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 16, 2009)

You may be in the lead, but someone has to hold it 

eace:


----------



## aslan king (Jul 16, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

>


 
Hippy!!! What the... Acemetary. Please Explain!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 16, 2009)

The gap is for the non smokers (tobacco)

All the smokers are wearing a cross.

Kick the cigs habit and live longer


----------



## aslan king (Jul 16, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!! 

Gave up the 2 years ago Big Guy best thing I ever did. Alcohol had to go too.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 17, 2009)

Mine!!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 17, 2009)

aslan king said:
			
		

> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!
> 
> Gave up the 2 years ago Big Guy best thing I ever did. Alcohol had to go too.


 
I gave up alcohol 6 yr ago and today is my 12 days with out cigs and that because I went and had surgery and hopefully I don't restart do to stress (WIFE):hubba:  No really it hard to quite Cigs that been part of my life since I was 12 yr of age and high school was the beginning of full time smoker of cigs, PARTY Time, ect.

Fresh air is always a good thing..  Inless u live in cali in the Central Valley where the air isn't always good at times..


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2009)

:lama: 

These guys are pullin for me to win.


----------



## aslan king (Jul 17, 2009)

Aslan breaks from the pack, he's coming around the turn, he's third, he's second, he's ahead by a nose.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 23, 2009)

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMerq-pq9jQ

Mine or What??


----------



## HydroManiac (Jul 23, 2009)

again suck my salty CHOCO LATTE *BALLS*


----------



## HydroManiac (Jul 24, 2009)

Funniest thing ever


----------



## purplephazes (Jul 24, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> I gave up alcohol 6 yr ago and today is my 12 days with out cigs and that because I went and had surgery and hopefully I don't restart do to stress (WIFE):hubba: No really it hard to quite Cigs that been part of my life since I was 12 yr of age and high school was the beginning of full time smoker of cigs, PARTY Time, ect.
> 
> Fresh air is always a good thing.. Inless u live in cali in the Central Valley where the air isn't always good at times..


Someone told me that you are only 17 is that true ! LOL !


----------



## aslan king (Jul 24, 2009)

guess What Y'all?











i Win!


----------



## purplephazes (Jul 24, 2009)

Damn you did win ! untill....!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 24, 2009)

:holysheep:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 26, 2009)

eace:


----------



## purplephazes (Jul 26, 2009)

Ruff Ruff !


----------



## aslan king (Jul 26, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> Damn you did win ! untill....!


 
:bump: Don't count the KING out yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 26, 2009)

Prince.


----------



## aslan king (Jul 26, 2009)

:goodposting: Respect your elders young man


----------



## smokybear (Jul 26, 2009)

This thread will always be mine.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 26, 2009)

:fly:


----------



## aslan king (Jul 26, 2009)

I got the mine, you got the shaft!!!!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 13, 2009)

Turn it up, I cant hear it.

eace:


----------



## daddyo (Aug 15, 2009)

balderdash
 -

bal&#8901;der&#8901;dash
&#8194;&#8194;/&#712;b&#596;ld&#601;r&#716;dæ&#643;/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [bawl-der-dash] 
&#8211;noun
1. 	senseless, stupid, or exaggerated talk or writing; nonsense.
2. 	Obsolete. a muddled mixture of liquors.
Origin:
1590&#8211;1600; of obscure orig.


----------



## Dubbaman (Aug 15, 2009)

flibbertigibbet    

* Main Entry: flib·ber·ti·gib·bet
    * Pronunciation: \&#716;fli-b&#601;r-t&#275;-&#712;ji-b&#601;t\
    * Function: noun
    * Etymology: Middle English flepergebet
    * Date: 15th century

: a silly flighty person


----------

